# Will Sasuke and Sarada's relationship ever improve?



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

Will this family ever know peace? 

None of the mediums make any attempt to change the status quo.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 20, 2019)

They will only know true pain


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 20, 2019)

I think its too late to salvage a relationship that's cutesy and stuff like that but he can be a good father who gives advice and teacher to her. If he and sakura had another kid soon I could see him connecting more to that child due to being around and feeling the need to protect a innocent life. Itachi callback.


----------



## King1 (Oct 20, 2019)

It will improve but said improvements will be anime only, don’t see kodachi dedicating any panel or chapter to sasuke bonding and spending time with his family

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 20, 2019)

Thats why If Sasuke goes on a training mission with Boruto. Sarada and mitsuki needs to clne


----------



## pat pat (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> Will this family ever know peace?
> 
> None of the mediums make any attempt to change the status quo.


I dont take the anime as important in any way but like I said
Chapters ago she was happy that the dude was there and was smiling and all, but you cant delete years of neglect and suffering ( to the point she awakened the fucking sharingan) by just "being there" and banging your wife.
She isnt being overly edgy and shitting on him but she isnt a retard either.
 Best girl.
And yes it will improve , most time the manga does deliver on those kind of things


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 20, 2019)

Depends on how she gets that MS...


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 20, 2019)

unlike the anime the manga can actually move forward with the development of a character and not reset it back to its status quo post an arc


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> Will this family ever know peace?


No 
they were plot cursed since the Last and abomigaiden killed it
they will be the depressing side of the Sunshines, always




> None of the mediums make any attempt to change the status quo.



Should have expected that when timeskip Burro appeared cosplaying the Bat



pat pat said:


> I dont take the anime as important in any way but like I said
> Chapters ago she was happy that the dude was there and was smiling and all, but you cant delete years of neglect and suffering ( to the point she awakened the fucking sharingan) by just "being there" and banging your wife.
> She isnt being overly edgy and shitting on him but she isnt a retard either.
> Best girl.
> And yes it will improve , most time the manga does deliver on those kind of things



 If only

It all depends on who the  Nanny Uchiha will take care of and trains
 clue-he wars a cape and a sword and a headband

At the worst-she will be made to accept the BatBorp duo without further grumblings and that *will be a shame*

as all that has been made with Sasuke´s plot redundant family since ...before  it  even existed


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

"Sorry, this is the last time" *Bat dies*

"I love you more than anyone dad!!!"

The cheapest and lamest way to fix things.

The only improvement ever happening (or at least meant to happen) will come down to the Boruto and Sasuke bond in the Travel to the Past anime arc.

Oh well...


----------



## pat pat (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> "Sorry, this is the last time" *Bat dies*
> 
> "I love you more than anyone dad!!!"
> 
> ...


Still mad the best girl gave your pimp the mid finger?


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Still mad the best girl gave your pimp the mid finger?



Oh well...at least Sakura is still thirsty. 

And I'm not into SasuSalad shipping...just so...you know. 

But geez, resisting her dad's pokes of submission. She should be completely brainwashed and yet... 

Damn, she is not bad. 

I acknowledge her mental fortitude. 

Now lets see her resistance to extreme physical damage at Boro-sama's hands.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Oh well...at least Sakura is still thirsty.
> 
> And I'm not into SasuSalad shipping...just so...you know.
> 
> ...


Stay mad


----------



## WarringStatesUchiha (Oct 20, 2019)

Tbh I feel like Sarada's wavelenght isn't the same as Sasuke's. Even if he stayed around I can't see their relationship getting as deep as Mikoto's with Sasuke or even Naruto's with Sasuke.

I'd go as far as saying Sasuke can relate much more to Naruto than to Sarada in a canon perspective.

At least a decade together and I doubt Sarada even knows her paternal grandparents names.
Neither Sasuke was interested in telling her/ neither Sarada was desperate to know. 

You can clearly see it's forced both ways.

So no. It's not getting any better.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Stay mad



Salad jumping mindlessly at Boro while shouting "Shannaro" is fairly high.  

And the predictable conclusion of that.


----------



## Kras Lee (Oct 20, 2019)

sarada kills sasuke gets karma from him this way they will be always together


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> "Sorry, this is the last time" *Bat dies*
> 
> "-censored-
> 
> ...



Now you´re getting it


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

WarringStatesUchiha said:


> Tbh canon perspective.
> 
> At least a decade *together*


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Now you´re getting it



Oh well, at least Sakura is thirsty 4life. 

But the Sasuke and Salad thingy will be solved the same way Sasuke and Itachi was (you are perfect after dying) or Naruto and Obito (you are the coolest guy after dying).

Guess pokes were not powerful enough to fully brainwash Salad. 

Yikes


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Oh well, at least Sakura is thirsty 4life.
> 
> But the Sasuke and Salad thingy will be solved the same way Sasuke and Itachi was [



No

Becasue Sasuke had an actual relationship with his brother before   sainted brother betrayed him


----------



## The Great One (Oct 20, 2019)

Nope.

It seems Sasuke is more close with Boruto then his own family.


----------



## WarringStatesUchiha (Oct 20, 2019)

Batzzaro29 said:


> Nope.
> 
> It seems Sasuke is more close with Boruto then his own family.


True.
I actually don't see Sarada fitting in the old Uchiha compound with Itachi/Mikoto/Fugaku.
She really seems out of place being Sasuke's daughter.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> No
> 
> Becasue Sasuke had an actual relationship with his brother before   sainted brother betrayed him



So its better to have a good relationship even if it gets later MUUUUCH worse rather than not have any relationship at all initially and later have a (slowly) developing off panel positive relationship?


Itachi gave Sasuke the trauma of his life.

Sasuke helped giving Salad birth...and taught her a katon.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> So its better to have a good relationship even if it gets later MUUUUCH worse rather than not have any relationship at all initially and later have* a (slowly) developing off panel positive* relationship?



you can tell it that, Celes

lol 

on panel, he says

now,  it simply does not exist


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> you can tell it that, Celes
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



There is some implied off panel interaction that seemingly made Salad happy.

SP is dick and Kodachi does not waste panels for anything that isn't Boruto or Kawaki related but it does not mean there is no chance it never happened. 

Still better than a trauma I think.

A trauma powerful enough to make kid Sasuke into a patient of a mental institution.


----------



## Dano (Oct 20, 2019)

While I don't follow Boruto anymore, this constant of comparing each other's fathers between Boruto and Sarada sounded like a stupid decision from the get go. Not sure if Boruto keeps acting as if he wanted another dad or that Sasuke is cooler and some sh!t like that. If he outgrew it good for him. But then Sarada since she's a filler character probably didn't outgrow it, despite of what was written in Gaiden. But I guess that's how they keep attracting new audiences. If anything I don't see how the relationship will improve tho, seems like a permanent conflict with Sarada for her to whine about. Maybe she'll even convert to the dark side, . And we can have a Star Wars: Episode IX – The Rise of Skywalker rehash lol. I mean we already had something akin, Obito resembled Anakin so much, he wanted to destroy everything for his crush (Rin was not even his gf lmao).


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> There is some implied off panel interaction that seemingly made Salad happy.


Sorry
 fed up with that
pic or it didn't happen



> SP is dick and Kodachi does not waste panels for anything that isn't Boruto or Kawaki related but it does not mean there is no chance it never happened.



panels

panels

panels or anime scenes  or its or a void vacuum

Still better than a trauma I think.



> [
> 
> A trauma powerful enough to make kid Sasuke into a patient of a mental institution.



naw, ninjas endure

  Kid Sasuke was_ never _institutionalized

and that's the best part

 EVEN when he was mind raped again   and put into a  coma by saint Itachi FOR WEEKS, what did Kakashit said?

revenge is BADDDDD, Sasukín


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Sorry frd up with that
> pic or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> ...



And what positive panels of ItaSasu we have? Just flashbacks which were followed by much more angsty flashbacks.

Then Sasuke mind raped by Itachi to the point he was willing to visit Oro's Neverland.

Then Sasuke being all giddy/slasher smile happy as he was landing blows on Itachi.

Then Sasuke lost his will to live after losing his sense of purpose.

Then Sasuke turned into a full fledged psycho.

Then Zombie Itachi tried to ignore him some more.

Then Zombie Itachi died while giving him a half assed apology.

What a shame Salad never experienced such joy from her father. 

And we hardly get all that more Sakura and Salad bonding despite Sakura being at Konoha all time. Guess there is no bond.


----------



## PrimeRichard (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't think so. SP and kodachi doesn't care enough to address it. Hope it gets better post time skip though


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> And what positive panels of ItaSasu we have? Just flashbacks


of years of Mutual brotherly adoration since Sasuke was born
 thank the anime for that if manga making us see lil Saskay actually smiling and hugging wasn't enough

new born, baby, tot, lil kid.....




> which were followed by much more angsty flashbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> What a sham*e Salad never experienced such joy from her fathe*r.


Exactly
She only got years of wangst and NOTHING of mutual happiness even in flashback


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> of years of Mutual brotherly adoration since Sasuke was born
> thank the anime for that if manga making us see lil Saskay actually smiling and hugging wasn't enough
> 
> new born, baby, tot, lil kid.....
> ...



Betrayal of such trust can hurt the hardest.

And Sasuke was left boiling in such hatred and despair for over a decade.

Salad did not endure anything like that.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Betrayal of such trust can hurt the hardest.
> 
> And Sasuke was left boiling in such hatred and despair for over a decade.


 That only showed how much he had cared before
And worst-how emptyn he got when Itachi died for the fist time



> [
> Salad did not endure anything like that.


 Trust Honda to make her the first Uchiha in getting the  sharingan as a kindergartener fpr

what were the words  deep emotional trauma
She had a void so great she took Naruto as a father figure  and an identity crisis so big that she really thought she was adopted


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

They don't care about sarada and sasuke....sp and kodachi. Sp is difffernt from the manga since they dont really follow it yet and the manga has been too busy focusing on kawiaki boruot. Like will sarada ever take back this line? I dont think so...


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

i still cant believe she said that and nothing is ever shown to change their relationship  but i cant believe that line was dropped


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> That only showed how much he had cared before
> And worst-how emptyn he got when Itachi died for the fist time
> 
> 
> ...



At least she wasn't an avenger in the making due to experiencing so much hatred.

I think kid Sasuke would prefer a bit of an existential crisis over what he got.

Being mind raped on top of that TWICE.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> At least she wasn't an avenger in the making due to experiencing so much hatred.







Messiah was there to stop there with his NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN   tnj





> I think kid Sasuke would prefer a bit of an existential crisis over what he got.



a peeeeeeerfect bother of a brother and someone  else -the system-to blame his genocide with


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

Nah, considering how OOC everyone in Boruto is, Sasuke and Sarada will be whatever twisted version SP/Ikemoto/Kodachi want them to be.

You'll have Sasuke, the character who valued family more than anything, spend his entire 15 year arc on family and the Uchiha clan, actively not train his only child, the heir to the Uchiha clan and actively spend time away from his family despite his mission being over ( or rewritten as nothing in Boruto).

You'll have Boruto act disrespectful to his father for not being there, yet praise Sasuke who has been absent for even longer, and want to be like him despite knowing nothing about who Sasuke really is.

You'll have Sasuke's daughter, who wanted nothing more than to spend more time with Sasuke, who understood Sasuke's love for her was always there but was absent due to the mission, and who only ever made peace after spending time with her father, say stuff like I wish Naruto was my dad.

The Boruto series is a joke of a story, hence why its treated as a joke by most Naruto fans.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Messiah was there to stop there with his NOT THIS SHIT AGAIN   tnj
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Gaiden "trauma" did not last even 2 days.

And Gaiden overall was just a silly soap opera when compared to the nightmare that Sasuke had to go through.

Gaiden

Salad: Does dad carry glasses?

Naruto

Itachi: I will teach you more hatred.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

do you guys think sasuke should change the past now that hes back in time to mend his relationship wit his family? or does this need a thread of itself? tho this is just a special for the 20th so not like it will really impact anything


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

fuff said:


> do you guys think sasuke should change the past now that hes back in time? or does this need a thread of itself?



Sasuke is not going to change anything Fuff. You need to accept it that Kodachi/SP/Ikemoto will always want to twist Sasuke into a deadbeat father, while glorifying Naruto, and then have Sasuke simply act as a tool to guide Boruto.


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

sarada was jealous that naruto was giving attention to kawaki, i guesss we havent seen it in the manga yet but will she be okay with boruto and sasuke spending time and not be jealous ?


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Sasuke is not going to change anything Fuff. You need to accept it that Kodachi/SP/Ikemoto will always want to twist Sasuke into a deadbeat father, while glorifying Naruto, and then have Sasuke simply act as a tool to guide Boruto.


this is true, they are deep throating the mc so much


----------



## Serah (Oct 20, 2019)

Kodachi and SP need the audience's full attention on Boruto, at all times. Of course they won't change anything regarding these other pesky lesser characters. They can stay miserable forever outside of the scraps of attention Boruto/Naruto give them.


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

@ SP/KODACHI/IKEMOTO


----------



## Rai (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks like Gaiden poke effects are no more another poke should do the trick...at least for a time.


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

Sp keeps focusing on borutos daddy issues but continues to neglect sarada, so NO their relationship will not improve


----------



## pat pat (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Salad jumping mindlessly at Boro while shouting "Shannaro" is fairly high.
> 
> And the predictable conclusion of that.


 the fake sarada fans are showing their true colours people lol


----------



## pat pat (Oct 20, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> While I don't follow Boruto anymore, this constant of comparing each other's fathers between Boruto and Sarada sounded like a stupid decision from the get go. Not sure if Boruto keeps acting as if he wanted another dad or that Sasuke is cooler and some sh!t like that. If he outgrew it good for him. But then Sarada since she's a filler character probably didn't outgrow it, despite of what was written in Gaiden. But I guess that's how they keep attracting new audiences. If anything I don't see how the relationship will improve tho, seems like a permanent conflict with Sarada for her to whine about. Maybe she'll even convert to the dark side, . And we can have a Star Wars: Episode IX – The Rise of Skywalker rehash lol. I mean we already had something akin, Obito resembled Anakin so much, he wanted to destroy everything for his crush (Rin was not even his gf lmao).


That's the thing sarada did outgrew it, but that doesnt mean she should be ok with everything that happened before just because sasuke said "lol sorry" sorry that's utter bullshit.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> The Gaiden "trauma" did not last even 2 days.


The gaiden trauma lasts into this very fokking chapter, my Celes




> And Gaiden overall was just a silly soap opera when compared to the nightmare that Sasuke had to go through.



Gaiden overall was  just the  culmination of years of abandonment and  its result we can see just now


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

pat pat said:


> That's the thing sarada did outgrew it, but that doesnt mean she should be ok with everything that happened before just because sasuke said "lol sorry" sorry that's utter bullshit.




Pat.......Gaiden   plot shouldn't have existed at all.

All these years after 2015 hell, the supposed "·hopeful" message, all was twisted into nothing
Sasuke sacrificed his family for nothing"
and was killed  as a character when Kishi decided to make him

a mentor

First missed her daughter childhood for a vomitive glasses plot and then his fate was sealed when the franchsie was greenlighted and Bleurgh remade into a composite MC

I´m with you in one thing-since that abortion of gaiden plot and the reworking of the movie ending..twice
 with the wandering Bats erving only as a wanker of the MC
what was people expecting Sarada to say?




Zensuki said:


> You'll have Sasuke, the character who valued family more than anything, spend his entire 15 year arc on family and the Uchiha clan, actively not train his only child, the heir to the Uchiha clan and actively spend time away from his family despite his mission being over ( or rewritten as nothing in Boruto).



 And Kishi started all with the abomi gaiden plot
he made SP and Sueisha the gift that keeps giving
Everyone is guilty here




Zensuki said:


> Sasuke is not going to change anything Fuff. You need to accept it that Kodachi/SP/Ikemoto will always want to twist Sasuke into a deadbeat father, while glorifying Naruto, and then have Sasuke simply act as a tool to guide Boruto.



 PREACH


----------



## pat pat (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Pat.......Gaiden   plot shouldn't have existed at all.
> 
> All these years after 1015, the supposed hopefl message was twited ino nothing
> Sasuke sacrificed his family for nothing
> ...


By the way this is the first time she addressed that issue in the manga, so far when they addressed thing like that in the manga it did payoff. So yes there are possibilities this will get developed, in fact I would be surprised if it doesnt.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

pat pat said:


> By the way this is the first time she addressed that issue in the manga, so far when they addressed thing like that in the manga it did payoff. So yes there are possibilities this will get developed, in fact I would be surprised if it doesnt.



It all depends on next chapters and how Sarada reacts to her father condition and on what said father will do


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

pat pat said:


> the fake sarada fans are showing their true colours people lol



Meh, I've never sworn loyalty to Salad. 

But I give her credit for taking no crap from her dad.

Boro-sama will give her some different kind of crap tho.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> The gaiden trauma lasts into this very fokking chapter, my Celes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are orphans in this manga that lost both their parents shortly after birth.

But I guess to you even Gaara's childhood was better than Salad's. 

The trauma of not having her dad at home every day is worse than anything.


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> There are orphans in the manga that lost both their parents shortly after birth.
> 
> But I guess to you even Gaara's childhood was better than Salad's.
> 
> The trauma not having her dad at home ever day is worse than anything.


At least said orphans had their parents killed, Sasuke willingly doesn't spend time with his family.

In episode 127 Sarada tells Sasuke not to be late for dinner, and instead of him coming on time he's shown in a forest hugging a tree.

Like why even start a family if you aren't going to be there? I just don't get adult Sasuke


----------



## Lovely (Oct 20, 2019)

Considering the Ino commentary to Sakura a few months ago I think this is a set up. Call me optimistic but I think there's a chance of Kodachi keeping Sasuke in the village after all of this, especially if Naruto stays in the pot. Didn't Kodachi mention awhile ago that he had an interesting development in mind for Sasuke this year?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

Lovely said:


> Considering the Ino commentary to Sakura a few months ago I think this is a set up. Call me optimistic but I think there's a chance of Kodachi keeping Sasuke in the village after all of this, especially if Naruto stays in the pot. Didn't Kodachi mention awhile ago that he had an interesting development in mind for Sasuke this year?


I really hope you're right. I'll share your optimism.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> There are orphans in the manga that lost both their parents shortly after birth.



Cry me a river again, Celestino
   what´s worse?

 Knowing you haven't a   father   or being kept in a estate of endless incertitude year after year in your crucial age- so you cant  either mourn him as lost nor know nothing from him from kindergarten to junior High?
And have you ever thought about the strain on poor Sakura, having to swear to  her lil girl year after year after years that she had a father, that he cared about her  and that someday he would be back?
No, you only care about the foining
Blame Kishit, the glasses plot and the no communicating  stunt



> But I guess to you even Gaara's childhood was better than Salad's.



I don't care about Gaara, frankly-as his problem was having a father, not growing up without him



> The trauma not having her dad at home ever day is worse than anything.


No-that was Burricalvo complain
Saradas was not having an available father at all
ever


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 20, 2019)

Lovely said:


> Considering the Ino commentary to Sakura a few months ago I think this is a set up. Call me optimistic but I think there's a chance of Kodachi keeping Sasuke in the village after all of this, especially if Naruto stays in the pot. Didn't Kodachi mention awhile ago that he had an interesting development in mind for Sasuke this year?





Zef said:


> I really hope you're right. I'll share your optimism.


This. Even the anime is setting up something in the future, maybe small and insignificant but they made sasuke take her note in his pocket for a reason.


Also, this is actually _good_ for her character. She is not a passive female who'll just take sasukes shit. If she doesn't like it ( which is completely fair from her point of view) she will say it. It's not even OOC because she'd being doing this since gaiden. 


Sasuke took all of itachis crap and literally considered him best guy when he killed who's whole clan and parents. We don't want that here do we? 


And if she's like this strict with her own father, imagine with villains, I mean she'd gonna fight anyone threatening the village. She's not gonna allow them to walk over whatever she likes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

Lovely said:


> Considering the Ino commentary to Sakura a few months ago I think this is a set up. Call me optimistic but I think there's a chance of Kodachi keeping Sasuke in the village after all of this, especially if Naruto stays in the pot. Didn't Kodachi mention awhile ago that he had an interesting development in mind for Sasuke this year?



If Kodachi wanted to redeem Sasuke for his absence, he had the golden ticket: he could have simply explained what Sasuke did on his mission that was so crucial, or had it be revealed to the public so they at least know Sasuke sacrificed those years to protect them.

Instead what did he do:

1. wrote Sasuke's mission as being near useless
2. had Sasuke continue to be absent
3. have Sasuke deliberately abandon Sarada to focus on Boruto
4. have other characters trash Sasuke's character for said absence 

Yeah, what clever writing


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> If Kodachi wanted to redeem Sasuke for his absence, he had the golden ticket: he could have simply explained what Sasuke did on his mission that was so crucial, or had it be revealed to the public so they at least know Sasuke sacrificed those years to protect them.


I´m afraid the no communication, ever, never with his child is...inhuman and unexplainable



> Instead what did he do:
> 
> 1. wrote Sasuke's mission as being near* useless*
> 2. *had Sasuke continue to be absent*
> ...





Plus have anime Sasuke thrashing himself in front oF KonofuckingMaru and having said Konofuckingmaru be the one explaining Sarada about Sharingan
Having 5 years old Sarada awakening sharingan because the Bat vanishing after the Bat said  he wouldn't even explain her OR  say good bye to avoid *unnecessary anxiety*


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> If Kodachi wanted to redeem Sasuke for his absence, he had the golden ticket: he could have simply explained what Sasuke did on his mission that was so crucial, or had it be revealed to the public so they at least know Sasuke sacrificed those years to protect them.
> 
> Instead what did he do:
> 
> ...


I mean he did justify sasukes mission, he found out a fucking ten tails, spying on a huge otustuski plot and a villain who is >>>>>> kaguya and lulstomped both of them 

He saved narutos ass and naruto would be dead without him and his mission, for the third time

Don't get me wrong Kodachi is trash and I still hate him for the while boruto - kawaki wank nonsense but it's not come to that stage where SSS relationship stage has come into doubt. Those who are saying shit against SS beacuse of this are plain dumb


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> At least said orphans had their parents killed, Sasuke willingly doesn't spend time with his family.
> 
> In episode 127 Sarada tells Sasuke not to be late for dinner, and instead of him coming on time he's shown in a forest hugging a tree.
> 
> Like why even start a family if you aren't going to be there? I just don't get adult Sasuke



Lack of social skills. And even less when it comes down to understanding the feeling of others unless it is bromance related.

Granted in the anime I expect SP to make Sasuke even worse than usually in the regard but...

Sasuke is a haunted soul. He likely never truly got over his childhood trauma which combined with his guilt over betraying Naruto combined with his (overly) big sense of duty to protect the village from outside threats gives the result that we know.

Can he be a good husbando? For any waifu that is less tolerant and madly in love than Sakura...probably not.

I doubt he would have ever married if Sakura never existed as he would likely never seek a family on his own. Atoners like him believe that they bring nothing than misery to others so they keep distance. Sasuke likely also does not know about what to talk about with Salad. He never had normal friendships and he did not have to work to establish a romantic relationship either. Fighting to death for a cause and to seek more power to protect the village and to compete with Naruto are the only things in his life that he has no doubts about and knows how to handle it.

He is a loner. A loner atoner.

Worst mix ever whether for romance or friendships.


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Also, this is actually _good_ for her character. She is not a passive female who'll just take sasukes shit. If she doesn't like it ( which is completely fair from her point of view) she will say it. It's not even OOC because she'd being doing this since gaiden.
> 
> 
> Sasuke took all of itachis crap and literally considered him best guy when he killed who's whole clan and parents. We don't want that here do we?



Sarada standing up to Sasuke is the only good thing to come out this never ending drama.


In general I like her independence. 

She trains herself. She takes care of her mother. She researches stuff about the Uchiha by herself.

All the things Sasuke should be doing she takes the iniative, I like that. So even if she's sad that Sasuke isn't around she isn't completely helpless without a parent.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> Sarada standing up to Sasuke is the only good thing to come out this never ending drama.
> 
> 
> In general I like her independence.
> ...


Exactly. She's pretty much self built up till now, she's been training herself, cooking and taking care when her mom comes home late. She isn't dependant on him as a character... Anymore. Gaiden had her plot points limited only to sasuke and muh family and mama and papa. This opens up new avenues for her to get beyond family and soemthing bigger. 


If she wants to be hokage and be like naruto so be it, become strong like him and do the necessary shit required to be hokage. With or without sasuke, I don't care as long as she will be hokage and strong.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I mean he did justify sasukes mission, he found out a fucking ten tails, spying on a huge otustuski plot and a villain who is



So Sasuke needed to have no communication for 6+ years to do that? he couldn't have just come back every now and then and resumed his mission after visits?


----------



## Lovely (Oct 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> If Kodachi wanted to redeem Sasuke for his absence, he had the golden ticket: he could have simply explained what Sasuke did on his mission that was so crucial, or had it be revealed to the public so they at least know Sasuke sacrificed those years to protect them.
> 
> Instead what did he do:
> 
> ...


Well, I never said he was the best writer. 

I just think that since these two scenes are so close together and you have 1. Sasuke getting away but injured (when Sakura said she's fine as long as Sasuke doesn't come back injured) and 2. What looks like a future convo with Sakura and Sasuke that things may begin to change now.

If not then I agree this is just bad writing / unfair criticism of Sasuke's character.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> So Sasuke needed to have no communication for 6+ years to do that? he couldn't have just come back every now and then and resumed his mission after visits?


Well kishi did that


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Lack of social skills. And even less when it comes down to understanding the feeling of others [


Fed up with the mambo
He was redeemed and  atoned as per Kishimoto or he woudnt have formed a family and
 NO SAKURA DIDN'T FORCE HIM
 AND YES HE HAD ENOUGH DADDY ISSUES AS A KID TO KNOW HOW TO REACH TO SARADA
 THE ENDLESS ATONEMENT WAS HONDA IDEA AS PER  HIS GAIDEN VERSION



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Well kishi did that



Exactly
from where Sarada was like 4.-5 to when she was 11 to nearly 12
No human soul will be EVER  be able to explain this
Honda simply made it worse with the Bat endless refusals


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 20, 2019)

BTW I'm defending Kodachi only on the optimistic assumption that something is being built to develop their relationship in the future. He hot trash otherwise


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Well kishi did that



Yes, hence I'm saying if Kodachi wants to redeem Sasuke, by trashing his character for some payoff, he could have simply justified the mission. You claimed he did, when in reality he has not.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 20, 2019)

Lovely said:


> Considering the Ino commentary to Sakura a few months ago I think this is a set up. Call me optimistic but I think there's a chance of Kodachi keeping Sasuke in the village after all of this, especially if Naruto stays in the pot. Didn't Kodachi mention awhile ago that he had an interesting development in mind for Sasuke this year?


I do think he lives there tho. Shikamaru said that he only got his latest mission lately ( which was only to get to a certain place). And in some chapter when they needed they could contact him pretty easily and he came fast. Wouldnt have happened if he was still wandering in dimensions. 
But I do agree that the issue should be addressed properly


----------



## Dano (Oct 20, 2019)

pat pat said:


> That's the thing sarada did outgrew it, but that doesnt mean she should be ok with everything that happened before just because sasuke said "lol sorry" sorry that's utter bullshit.


There are like only 2 ways of looking this, 1) she either is regressing (or rather she's finally not going to cut the BS) about Sasuke going in long extended missions for years, which neglects whole Gaiden ending in her coming to terms about it, and in combination of recent events of neglect from her father.2) Or she's complaining about Boruto manga events regarding Sasuke and his disregard for his family and, as some users seem to complain a lot, Sasuke's writing towards Boruto. Either way I'm fine with it, since the coming to terms from Sarada in Gaiden is retarded either way, the fact Kishi did it makes no difference. Probably he thought about the plot when he saw a Turquish drama or a mexican telenovela. Kinda like how he devised the plot for incel Netori Toneri.

If it's about Sasuke's treatment in her lifetime or if it's about recent events in Boruto manga, then I don't see how it's bad, regressing when the writing was bad from the start is not a sin, I hope this challenge to Kishi's writing results in better development rather than even worse writing. In fact they should just redo this shit from Gaiden tho. What I don't like is why compare her father to Naruto? There are far better fathers out there, it's obvious the forced notion of the initial conception about Boruto's and Sarada's character to yearn each other parents and adopting goals that resemble the other one's parents, and rejecting their own. It's beyond retarded.  But then again I don't follow Boruto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Yes, hence I'm saying if Kodachi wants to redeem Sasuke, by trashing his character for some payoff, he could have simply justified the mission. You claimed he did, when in reality he has not.


And Kodachi  and Honda combined created DeadBeat Bat
a creature of the night and daaarrrknesss only available to blond would be messiahs


> QUOTE="pat pat, post: 60774654, member: 252605"]I do think he lives there tho. Shikamaru said that he only got his latest mission lately ( which was only to get to a certain place). And in some chapter when they needed they could contact him pretty easily and he came fast. Wouldnt have happened if* he was still wandering in dimensions.*



LOL he still is
 that, along with Ino´s cutting comment-blast her, it  was her discount hub the one sending the Bat to the latestone-puts avery bleak picture of the situation



for a poor woman who waited like 7 years in albis, of course Sakura is in heaven because the OMG glasses veto ended

wait until She know about the
OMG PROTECT BORUTIO  FROM EVIL ALIENZ HIDE AND DISAPPEAR


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Lack of social skills. And even less when it comes down to understanding the feeling of others unless it is bromance related.
> 
> Granted in the anime I expect SP to make Sasuke even worse than usually in the regard but...
> 
> ...


If Sasuke is this damaged individual that can never have relationships then why even marry and have a child?

No one forced him to marry Sakura, and I assume Narutoverse has contraceptives.
He could have easily chosen to be single and childless if putting effort towards a family was too much for him mentally.


But he *did* decide to have a family, and him not committing to them can't be brushed aside just because he's haunted. He's a man not a boy, he needs to man up and take responsibilty for the family he started.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Fed up with the mambo
> He was redeemed and  atoned as per Kishimoto or he woudnt have formed a family and
> NO SAKURA DIDN'T FORCE HIM
> AND YES HE HAD ENOUGH DADDY ISSUES AS A KID TO KNOW HOW TO REACH TO SARADA
> THE ENDLESS ATONEMENT WAS HONDA IDEA AS PER  HIS GAIDEN VERSION



Ehhh, but it was Kishi who made him start a journey of atonement and later alien hunting.

Honda simply happily embraced said idea.

Sasuke got no friends that he keeps normal relationships with. He didn't even show up at Naruto's wedding. He does not know what to talk about with Salad(and perhaps Sakura too). He got no friends at all aside from Naruto and seeks no new ones.

Romance was never a priority to him and neither was friendship. Just family honor (avenging his family) and currently ninja duty. He never worked to earn neither love nor friendship since Naruto and Sakura were pillars of ultimate understanding for him and kept believing in him even as he tried to keep them away.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> If Sasuke is this damaged individual that can never have relationships then why even marry and have a child?
> 
> No one forced him to marry Sakura, and I assume Narutoverse has contraceptives.
> He could have easily chosen to be single and childless if putting effort towards a family was too much for him mentally.
> ...


I mean in this whole situation is sasuke who comes out as a dick in the end. Sarada is correct from her viewpoint. Any kid would be upset 


And in the very end the writers. It's an absolute failure on their part if they fail to ever develop sarada and sasukes relationship of parent and child, of two main characters, which is the core theme of the series 


This just gives him avenues fro growth if actually given a fuck about. Him being all happy with sarada by gaiden end and it continuing like this till the end, him going out and rarely coming back and sarada being fine with it would've been crap. 

Now atleast we can expect soemthing different


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> wait until She know about the
> OMG PROTECT BORUTIO  FROM EVIL ALIENZ HIDE AND DISAPPEAR


If this happens I hope both she and Sarada give Sasuke a verbal smackdown.

Enough is enough


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Ehhh, but it was Kishi who made him start a journey of atonement and later alien hunting.



Yes but Kishi had also not really written the details about the mission and moreover ended the mission at the end of Boruto.



Arles Celes said:


> Honda simply happily embraced said idea.



Nah, Honda retconned Kishi's writing, extended the mission, retconned Momo's death, had Sasuke continue to abandon Sarada even when in Konoha and is now trashing his character further.


----------



## Dano (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> and I assume Narutoverse has contraceptives.


Lol. You are screwed, these ninjas had magic. Imagine a girl having that power, she is the one taking the decision not you lmao. May god have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> If this happens I hope both she and Sarada give Sasuke a verbal smackdown.
> 
> Enough is enough


Sarada will. Sakura won't. She herself said it, she doesn't expect anything from sasuke at all , it's enough for her that sasuke comes home safely once in a while


This is still one of the ways in which sarada will be a sakura which never was


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> If Sasuke is this damaged individual that can never have relationships then why even marry and have a child?
> 
> No one forced him to marry Sakura, and I assume Narutoverse has contraceptives.
> He could have easily chosen to be single and childless if putting effort towards a family was too much for him mentally.
> ...



New generation kids? New Team 7? Vegeta was even worse with Bulma when he had Trunks(for the sake of new gen saiyans) but...

Sakura likely pushed since she was madly in love with him and Sasuke moved by her devotion (and possibly Naruto's encouragement) agreeded to start a family with her. For Sakura marrying Sasuke and having kids with him was better than the opposite despite the cons(him never being home). Hell...she pretty much said it herself to Ino that as long as he is safe then she can endure as much as necessary because her love for him is so strong. She is reaaaaally devoted. Ino would have divorced him loooong ago (unless he poke brainwashed her hard).

I mean...how many girls would keep pining after a criminal for so many years? Even Hinata never had her love for Naruto tested like that.

And contraceptives? In those times I dunno if such concept even existed. Likely when a ninja came inside a girl they were shotgun wedded or the girl was marked with shame(unless the guy in question died instead of abandoning her).

Geez, Kishi made Naruto and Hinata wait till they were 19 to start a relationship. In this story there are no casual sexual relationships lol.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Ehhh, but it was Kishi who made him start a journey of atonement and later alien hunting.



Note the order
1 first, atone
2-marriage and baby-that means he saw himself atoned-atoning people dont fomr families-worse-he woudnt have allowed Sakura to even travel with him if he did not consider atonement ended
2-then, omg glasses plot




> Honda simply happily embraced said idea.



and made it his with all of SP mala leche to create the DeadBeat Bat mixing huntin with atoning and atoning with neglecting



> Sasuke got no friends that he keeps normal relationships with. He didn't even show up at Naruto's wedding.


SP


> He does not know what to talk about with Salad(and perhaps Sakura too).


Bollocks
He tarveled with Sakura  to the point they got married  she got pregnanat and delivered en rout

in a mute movie and with Kakashi mask on, of course
that´s why Sakura knew about his daddy Issues

which brings me to Sarada and ,the fokk,  of course he should know the tons of thing he should have told her already
even the  Capronius  Cabbage is going to learn about hhis master past before  his    owndaughter or is this latest anime shit the start of something?


----------



## Alita (Oct 20, 2019)

Meh, as long as she improves her fighting skills/abilities I don't really care if she hates her dad or not.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 20, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> Meh, as long as she improves her fighting skills/abilities I don't really care if she hates her dad or not.


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> New generation kids? New Team 7? Vegeta was even worse with Bulma when he had Trunks(for the sake of new gen saiyans) but...



Vegeta is actually a better father and husband in Super then Sasuke is in Boruto.

He was shit before, but unlike Sasuke he later put in effort towards his family.

At this point the only Shounen dad worse then Sasuke is Goku and Ging.


----------



## xingi (Oct 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> 3. have Sasuke deliberately abandon Sarada to focus on Boruto


When did this happen in the manga? Boruto and Sasuke have only met together on panel once for about a page since the movie arc


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> N
> 
> Sakura likely pushed since she was madly in love with him



HE WOUDNT EVEN HAD ALLOWED HER TO TRAVEL WITH HIM IF HE DID NOT CONSIDER  HIMSELF ATONED



> and Sasuke moved by her devotion (and possibly Naruto's encouragement)



Naruto knews so little about Sasuke and Sakura marriage and baby delivering that he tought Karin was the mom

. 





> For Sakura marrying Sasuke and having kids with him was better than the opposite despite the cons(him never being home).


She didnt know about SP eternal atonement  plan when she married
and the Crapuya emergency came too late-when Naruto was made hokage
so stop insulting her because the poor woman years of single motherhood only had a compensation-raising Sarada
Even devoted Sakura confessed to Ino it was horrible during the OMG glasses veto years


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

xingi said:


> When did this happen in the manga? Boruto and Sasuke have only met together on panel once for about a page since* the movie arc*



worse-only conversation he had in the manga was,  like in  the movie adaptation, Boñigo centric
And the little spin off  time he was in Konoha during and after -was Boñigo centric too.he didn't even look at Sarada


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

KaydonJAK said:


> Honestly I do not care. I would have wanted a son instead of a daughter for sasuke anyway.
> 
> Maybe sasuke thinks the same way and that's why he prefers boruto more than salad.


What's wrong with having a daughter?


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sarada will. Sakura won't. She herself said it, she doesn't expect anything from sasuke at all , it's enough for her that sasuke comes home safely once in a while



There's A little difference
This time he has come home half dead and just because Naruto  let and forced him


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dano (Oct 20, 2019)

@Zef please keep me updated. Imagine if this plot point results on her leaving the village. Train and destroy or not wanting to return to Konoha when she learns about Uchiha genocide. Deciding Sasuke is a failure as a father but also as an Uchiha, his uncle Itachi, a zealot Senju dog who prefers to kill unknowing children than crooked Danzo. Dude... this could be so good. If they can challenge Kishi in his Gaiden nonsense, maybe they challenge in everything wrong Kishi did, which is a lot. One can dream .

OT. *They are doomed to misery *is the best bet.


----------



## neonion (Oct 20, 2019)

Boruto should have been called Boruto: Daddy Issues, instead of Boruto: Naruto Next Generation. 

I don’t even understand the whole debate about this line. 

It was realistic and made sense. 

Sasuke was absent for a good part of her childhood. Sarada barely remembered him. She knew almost nothing of him. 

She used the past tense, she doesn’t feel this way anymore, now that he is here, but it’s normal for a kid to wonder what their life would be with a present father. 
We knows she admires Naruto a lot so that’s why she picked him. 

The truth is Sasuke is a good person but shit at being a father. 

That sucks for him that his daughter used to think this way, probably the worst thing a parent could hear, but he deserves it. 

Now in my opinion it’s too late, he missed the most important years, but it’s not totally hopeless. 

Ultimately, Sarada is mature and the situation is getting better so I doubt their relationship will stay strained forever.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> There's A little difference
> This time he has come home half dead


Yes, Sakura should stress that Sasuke spend more time with them before he dies fighting these damn aliens like he almost did.

Sasuke's near death state should be a wake up call especially to Sasuke himself.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 20, 2019)

Sasuke isn't a family man and never will be, what Sarada wants is a normal family life but that's not going to happen because they are a family of shinobi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Note the order
> 1 first, atone
> 2-marriage and baby-that means he saw himself atoned-atoning people dont fomr families-worse-he woudnt have allowed Sakura to even travel with him if he did not consider atonement ended
> 2-then, omg glasses plot



Who knows whether he returned to the village after finishing atoning or Sakura simply got sick of waiting and forced her company.

Maybe the atonement never ended.

Having sex hardly confirms anything.



Corvida said:


> Bollocks
> He tarveled with Sakura  to the point they got married  she got pregnanat and delivered en rout



I may often point out what a PIMP is Sasuke but that goes only as far as making girls thirsty without doing anything.

I see Sasuke himself as a shy guy when it comes to romance and an overall klutz in that aspect. Kinda like a male Hinata who is much less humble and much more competitive.

I wouldn't be surprised if Sakura had to work a loooot to ease him into having sex with her. Or even giving her a hug. I wouldn't put it past her trying to make him drunk to encourage him to go through it.

Sasuke emotionally is just a kid who never had a normal childhood and never was shown or taught how to be neither a husband nor a father.

He can only be such (and a friend) when the does not have to put any work into it. Since he does not know what to do in the first place. He can understand family honor or ninja duty...but hanging out with friends or going on a date? lol no!!!

How many bonds did he make through actual effort really?


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

Musashi said:


> *what Sarada wants is a normal family life* but that's not going to happen *because they are a family of shinobi.*


What does being a family of shinobi even have to do with it?

Their are shinobi families that spend more time together then Sasuke does with his own.




oMeGa1904 said:


> @Zef please keep me updated. Imagine if this plot point results on her leaving the village. Train and destroy or not wanting to return to Konoha when she learns about Uchiha genocide. Deciding Sasuke is a failure as a father but also as an Uchiha, his uncle Itachi, a zealot Senju dog who prefers to kill unknowing children than crooked Danzo. Dude... this could be so good. If they can challenge Kishi in his Gaiden nonsense, maybe they challenge in everything wrong Kishi did, which is a lot. One can dream .
> 
> OT. *They are doomed to misery *is the best bet.


I'm down.


If Sarada turns bad they'll be forced to develop her right? To show how she becomes bad?

**remembers Ao turning bad because of reasons**

Nevermind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> Vegeta is actually a better father and husband in Super then Sasuke is in Boruto.
> 
> He was shit before, but unlike Sasuke he later put in effort towards his family.
> 
> At this point the only Shounen dad worse then Sasuke is Goku and Ging.



It took till Super for Vegeta to truly get there.

At the beginning he did not give a damn when Gero was about to blast Bulma and baby Trunks to pieces.

Sasuke is not that much more different from Goku. He is an introvert in contrast to Goku's extravert but they are both equally clueless as to both relationships and other peoples feelings.

Goku only understands training and fighting worthy opponents while Sasuke only understands family/clan honor and ninja duty.

Friendship(outside of protecting in dramatic situations)? Romance? looool.

Chichi had to make Goku marry her and while Goku did not mind he was hardly madly in love with her. Just going along with her plans since he promised.

I can see something similar going with Sasuke and Sakura even if less embrrassing (like Sasuke thinking that marriage means food lool).

Even Sai's marriage was based on something ridiculous (Sai calling Ino beautiful while thinking the opposite while Ino herself was attracted to him because he looked like Sasuke).

I wonder how Chouji and Karui married. Over food? looool. Though I think Chouji is much less socially clueless than Sasuke tbh.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Who knows whether he returned to the village after finishing atoning or Sakura simply got sick of waiting and forced her company.


NO
ONE
CAN
FORCE
HIS OR HER COMPANY
ON SASUKE




> Maybe the atonement never ended.



In Kishi´s view, yes



> Having sex hardly confirms anything.


 Getting married and having a child confirms a lot







> I see Sasuke himself as a shy guy when it comes to romance and an overall klutz in that aspect. Kinda like a male Hinata who is much less humble and much more competitive.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Sakura had to work a loooot to ease him into having sex with her. Or even giving her a hug. I wouldn't put it past her trying to make him drunk to encourage him to go through it.



Sakura isnt Karin
wan to see the difference?
Sasuke got used to her hugs back in part one
to this result






> Sasuke emotionally is just a kid who never had a normal childhood and never was shown or taught how to be neither a husband nor a father.


Then the point of the whole part 2 and his redemption was void and null




> How many bonds did he make through actual effort really?



after the massacre?
Two
this is one of them


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 20, 2019)

Sarada had a happy childhood. It’s not comparable to what Naruto, Sasuke, Gaara, etc went through. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## neonion (Oct 20, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> Sarada had a happy childhood. It’s not comparable to what Naruto, Sasuke, Gaara, etc went through. This is just ridiculous.


It’s not a competition. It’s not because other had it worse than her than she can’t complain.
Everyone has their own issues.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> Sarada had a happy childhood.


 only ...she awakened sharingan in kindergarden Honda dixit


*Spoiler*: __ 











And a gnawing feeling that marred it until gaiden started


*Spoiler*: __ 









year 1
2
3
4
 5
6


----------



## Musashi (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> What does being a family of shinobi even have to do with it?
> 
> Their are shinobi families that spend more time together then Sasuke does with his own.



Because they are fucking shinobi and not your typical "normal" family? I forgot to mention because I thought it was obvious but Sasuke is one of the most important figure in Konoha, just like Shikamaru or Naruto.

Boruto and Shikadai also has family issues, Sarada isn't anything special. I think she just needs to grow up and respect her father role.


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 20, 2019)

neonion said:


> It’s not a competition. It’s not because other had it worse than her than she can’t complain.
> Everyone has their own issues.


A lot of people in this thread are saying that her “trauma” is worse than Sasuke’s, which is just retarded...


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> NO
> ONE
> CAN
> FORCE
> ...



Except guilt or pushyness.




Corvida said:


> In Kishi´s view, yes
> 
> 
> Getting married and having a child confirms a lot



In Kishi's view Sasuke considers going to atone as more important than going on an a date with Sakura or taking her along even when she asks for it.

Even in chapter 700 Salad saying how she can understand Boruto due to them both having messed up fathers hardly foreshadowed a good start. A clear hint of neverending atonement or alien seeking.

Hell...Sasuke said during chapter 699 how he plans to look for aliens even during said atonement. And the alien deal is endless.



Corvida said:


> N
> Then the point of the whole part 2 and his redemption was void and null



Sasuke was meant to throw away the Curse of Hatred and stop antagonizing Naruto. One could also argue for making peace with Itachi whom he hated for so long.

That was all that mattered.

Whether he married, made any other friends or even lived for longer than a week was of much less consequence.

Sasuke being uncomfortable when Karin hugged him (or when Ino hugged him) only confirms how he was always awkward when it comes to romance or sexuality. Him grabbing a falling Sakura with one arm hardly spoke of lust except with pairing glasses.


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> only ...she awakened sharingan in kindergarden Honda dixit
> And a gnawing feeling that marred it until giden started
> 
> 
> ...


She had a happy childhood, the fact that she wanted a father too doesn’t change that. She had friends and family... it’s not that serious.


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 20, 2019)

OMG people seriously think that Sarada had it worse than Sasuke, Naruto, Gaara, Neji, etc? This. Is. Simply. Retarded.


----------



## neonion (Oct 20, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> OMG people seriously think that Sarada had it worse than Sasuke, Naruto, Gaara, Neji, etc? This. Is. Simply. Retarded.


Who said that? Show me the actual quotes because I’ve read the whole thread and no one said that.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Except guilt or pushyness.


NO
ONE
and if you coem here now saying he was guilt tripped into marrying and worse having a child this is the last I answer back




> In Kishi's view Sasuke considers going to atone as more important than going on an a date with Sakura or taking her along even when she asks for it.


No
SAVING THE WOLF OF ALIENS NO ATONING




> Even in chapter 700 Salad saying how she can understand Boruto due to them both having messed up fathers hardly foreshadowed a good start. A clear hint of neverending atonement or alien seeking.


 CHOOSE
alien ing or atoning



> Hell...Sasuke said during chapter 699 how he plans to look for aliens even during said atonement. And the alien deal is endless.


atonement wasnt
and alien deal only got endless when SP took reins




> Sasuke was meant to throw away the Curse of Hatred and stop antagonizing Naruto. One could also argue for making peace with Itachi whom he hated for so long.


BONDS
bonds 
bonds



> Whether he married, made any other friends or even lived for longer than a week was of much less consequence.




no
becasue that was THE ULTIMATE PROOF OF ATONEMENT


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> She had a happy childhood, the fact that she wanted a father too doesn’t change that. She had friends and family... it’s not that serious.



You  must be joking
she wanted to know who her father was and why he never was there years after year to the point she didn't even know how he looked as an adult
have you ever stopped to think what that incertitude can do to a small kid'
she went full little Peasl syndrome
Sarada not only got a full identity crisis of that
she tought she was living a lie and was the adopted  by Sakuta pity bundle of a discarded rabiza with glasses


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 20, 2019)

neonion said:


> Who said that? Show me the actual quotes because I’ve read the whole thread and no one said that.


The people who disagreed with my post in which I said that Sarada had a happy childhood and Sasuke, Naruto, etc had it worse than her.


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> You  must be joking


I’m not... the first episodes of the anime show that she wasn’t miserable, she had a lot of friends and enjoyed her time with them. She also has family.


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

Musashi said:


> Because they are fucking shinobi and not your typical "normal" family?


Again, what does that have to with anything?

The story revolves around shinobi, all we've seen for the most part is shinobi families and none of them have a parent that is this glaringly absent.

Even Hashirama's father who lived during a time of war, and was physically abusive still found time with his kids.

You say shinobi family like that excuses Sasuke when he's seemingly the only parent in the franchise with this problem.


> Boruto and Shikadai also has family issues, Sarada isn't anything special. I think she just needs to grow up and respect her father role.


Boruto and Shikadai have memories of their dad.


----------



## KaydonJAK (Oct 20, 2019)

maybe sasuke should also train himawari in the future.


salad is a disappointment for the uchiha. itachi would turn around in the grave. 

Boro will beat her in the next chapter the shit out of her body. at least I hope so.:Erza


----------



## neonion (Oct 20, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> The people who disagreed with my post in which I said that Sarada had a happy childhood and Sasuke, Naruto, etc had it worse than her.


Well, pretty sure they were disagreeing with the happy childhood part.


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 20, 2019)

neonion said:


> Well, pretty sure they were disagreeing with the happy childhood part.


But she had a happy childhood, it’s a fact.
She had lots of fun with her friends, she had family, she liked the academy, etc.


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> The people who disagreed with my post in which I said that *Sarada had a happy childhood* and Sasuke, Naruto, etc had it worse than her.


People disagreed because of the bold.

Sarada objectively did not have a happy childhood.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> I’m not... the first episodes of the anime show that she wasn’t miserable, she had a lot of friends and enjoyed her time with them. She also has family.


you areNT- she barely appeared  in the first  episodes, wasn't miss sympathy and and you know  what happened when anime started to focus on her?


a happy kid with no doubts
or an angry kid whi finally EXPLODED

*Spoiler*: __ 







[


----------



## neonion (Oct 20, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> But she had a happy childhood, it’s a fact.
> She had lots of fun with her friends, she had family, she liked the academy, etc.


She had a normal childhood. But I wouldn’t call it happy, an important component to her development was lacking, plus on top of that, she believed Sasuke abandoned them.


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> But she had a happy childhood, it’s a fact.


So much a fact that the anime says she awoke Sharingan from Sasuke leaving.

So happy



> she had family


A single mother


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> People disagreed because of the bold.
> 
> Sarada objectively did not have a happy childhood.


This is not true. She had lots of friends and enjoyed her time with them. She also liked the academy, etc. How is that not a happy childhood...she had daddy issues, but that didnt make her life miserable or something.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 20, 2019)

Corvida said:


> N
> 
> CHOOSE
> alien ing or atoning



Both I'm afraid.

He atones by staying outside the village and seeking aliens.

Otherwise why not atone by doing social work or something similar? What was traveling pointlessly meant to do? How he was meant to atone that way?

Hell...since he caused Naruto and Sakura the most trouble then he should have stayed to make it up to them most of all.



Corvida said:


> BONDS
> bonds
> bonds



With Naruto and Itachi mostly I'm afraid.

His initial goal? Killing Itachi. Later? Avenging Itachi? Later still? Kill Naruto so that said bond does not hinder his "revolution".

Naruto was a story of Naruto's and Sasuke's bond.

Romance for both of them was an afterthough I'm afraid.

I wonder if you believe Naruto marring Hinata was the core of his character too and how the whole story would be ruined/rendered pointless if he did not do so.




Corvida said:


> no
> becasue that was THE ULTIMATE PROOF OF ATONEMENT



Sasuke was uncomfortable wherever Ino or Karin hugged him. He clearly finds getting touchy touchy with others (especially romantically) rather awkward. He is hardly a horny teenager otherwise he would have impreganted most of his fangirls in part 1.

How many times did he hang out with girls and had casual talk with them?

How many times he was shown sad not having a girlfriend?

And by "ultimate proof of atonement" you make it sound as if Sasuke had to be punished with romance/friendship to show he atoned. That sounds.... 

Really, if that was the way he should atone then he should have made like a 100 friendships. But we know he did not make even a single one during that time.


----------



## KaydonJAK (Oct 20, 2019)

Sarada had a happy childhood unlike Sasuke.
We'll talk again when Sarada's family is slaughtered by their own brother


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 20, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> With Naruto and Itachi mostly I'm afraid.
> 
> His initial goal? Killing Itachi. Later? Avenging Itachi? Later still? Kill Naruto so that said bond does not hinder his "revolution".
> 
> Naruto was a story of Naruto's and Sasuke's bond.


This, Naruto and Itachi were the most important people in Sasuke’s life, this is shown a lot of times in the manga.
He even says in Sasuke Shinden: “This is Naruto’s world, I’m blessed to live in it”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 20, 2019)

KaydonJAK said:


> Sarada had a happy childhood unlike Sasuke.
> We'll talk again when Sarada's family is slaughtered by their own brother


Yeah, Sarada had a happy childhood and it’s a fact. These people are trying to say that just because she had some issues -like every other person in the planet- she was miserable... it’s something really stupid and delusional.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 20, 2019)

Sarada’s issues come from a form of abandonment. While young she likely convinced herself that her father doesn’t love her or see her as important enough to love. She likely also blamed herself for it. Children are fragile so she likely suffers from emotional scars. In a way you can say it’s a bit similar to depression it doesn’t care how good or bad you may have it compared to someone else.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> This is not true. She had lots of friends and enjoyed her time with them


  she has and had Chocho



> . She also liked the academy, etc. How is that not a happy childhood...she had daddy issues, but that didnt make her life miserable or something.


 Tell that to the mother that have to reassure her years after years she had a father and he cared for her


*Spoiler*: __ 












Arles Celes said:


> Both I'm afraid.
> 
> He atones by staying outside the village and seeking aliens.[


  SP invention and decission




> Otherwise why not atone by doing social work or something similar? What was traveling pointlessly meant to do? How he was meant to atone that way?



He perfectly explained it in chapter 699




> Hell...since he caused Naruto and Sakura the most trouble then he should have stayed to make it up to them most of all.



read 699 again



> With Naruto and Itachi mostly I'm afraid.


no




> His initial goal? Killing Itachi. Later? Avenging Itachi? Later still? Kill Naruto so that said bond does not hinder his "revolution".
> 
> Naruto was a story of Naruto's and Sasuke's bond.
> 
> Romance for both of them was an afterthough I'm afraid.



The after tought was the fucking spin off
you
dodnt
force Sasuke
to marry and
 have a
child




> I wonder if you believe Naruto marring Hinata was the core of his character too and how the whole story would be ruined/rendered pointless if he did not do so.



I wonder if you still believe that after 15 years and 2 kids said wide and kids doesnt mean anything to Naruto





> Sasuke was uncomfortable wherever Ino or Karin hugged him.



Oddly enough he got used to Sakura´s  pretty quickly
To the point he is holding her for panels in 685



> How many times he was shown sad not having a girlfriend?


 how much did you see of his journey and marriage'




> And by "ultimate proof of atonement" you make it sound as if Sasuke had to be punished with romance/friendship to show he atoned. That sounds....


  Only in a retarded, underaged  school boy imagination
If a man is atoning he doesnt get a family[
what did he called Sarada in abomigaide last chap?


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> This, Naruto and Itachi were



were
when you have a child your viewpoint changes




> He even says in Sasuke Shinden: “This is Naruto’s world, I’m blessed to live in it”


 how funny
a novel of stil atoning Sasuke   traveling alone
pre  journey  with Sakura, marriage family and adulthood


----------



## Alita (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> Vegeta is actually a better father and husband in Super then Sasuke is in Boruto.
> 
> He was shit before, but unlike Sasuke he later put in effort towards his family.
> 
> At this point the only Shounen dad worse then Sasuke is Goku and Ging.



Meh, they are all pretty much in the same category for me.

Arguing who is better in being a dad between Sasuke and vegeta is basically arguing whose shit smells slightly better at the end of the day.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Sarada’s issues come from a form of abandonment. While young she likely convinced herself that her father doesn’t love her or see her as important enough to love. She likely also blamed herself for it. Children are fragile so she likely suffers from emotional scars. In a way you can say it’s a bit similar to depression


That´s Sarada in gaiden 1 and why she exploded after the dna fiasco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Musashi (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> The story revolves around shinobi, all we've seen for the most part is shinobi families and none of them have a parent that is this glaringly absent.



Naruto is hardly present in Boruto's life, what do you mean? The same could be said for Shikamaru, one of the Boruto novel is about him having family issues.



Zef said:


> You say shinobi family like that excuses Sasuke when he's seemingly the only parent in this franchise with this problem.



That's Sasuke's fault and only his for being an incompetent father but you're acting like Sarada is anything special when she clearly isn't. Himawari, Shikadai and Boruto eventually understood why their fathers are busy as they are, why not Sarada? Sasuke and Sarada's already got an entire arc dedicated to their father/daughter relationship, including a closure to the family issues. The truth is that Sarada's character has been going backward post-Gaiden, unlike Boruto who actually developed from the movie arc. I guess you could blame the writers for not giving a fuck about her character.



Zef said:


> Boruto and Shikidai have memories of their dad.





@Corvida used to spam me with this, very convenient.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> But she had a happy childhood, it’s a fact.
> She had lots of fun with her friends, she had family, she liked the academy, etc.


 and a  pretty  sharingan from an emotional trauma according to based honda


----------



## Corvida (Oct 20, 2019)

Musashi said:


> Naruto is hardly present in Boruto's life, what do you mean? The same could be said for Shikamaru, one of the Boruto novel is about him having family issues.
> [


they knew  who their  fathers were
and did you have a look at the tons of family pics in Nardo home?
oh Sunshine family sunshining!!!!

Bort biggest trauma was dad arriving late to his birthday



> That's Sasuke's fault and only his for being an incompetent father but you're acting like Sarada is anything special when she clearly isn't. Himawari, Shikadai and Boruto eventually understood why their fathers are busy as they are, why not Sarada?


Becasue Sarada´s wasnt busy
 he simply wasnt
year after year
ever



> Sasuke and Sarada's already got an entire arc dedicated to their father/daughter relationship,


  false
mama drama marred all
Only thing Sarad learnt was their parents married for love and she wasn't a discarded bastard


[


> LINKHL]492360[/LINKHL]
> 
> @Corvida used to spamming with this



yes- a lovely residual memory of preschooler Sarada-they only she has of her dad before vanishing

Honda deleted it, to change it for sharingan rage


----------



## Zef (Oct 20, 2019)

Musashi said:


>


Yes, and I regret I can't do it 3 more times in a row




> Naruto is hardly present in Boruto's life, what do you mean?


We just saw him at his house prior to Jigen sending him off to another dimension.
Prior to that he took Boruto, Kawaki, and Himawari out for training practice.

All this in the *MANGA*, not even mentioning the anime scenes. Naruto is not *hardly* in Boruto's life you troll. Comments like that is why I neg you, and will continue to.




> The same could be said for Shikamaru, one of the Boruto novel is about him having family issues.


>The same novels she calls filler and fanfic when baiting SS fans is what she uses as proof


Time to spread rep so I can give it back to you *soon*.





> That's Sasuke's fault*~snip~*


Which is exactly what we're discussing.
So what are you even arguing?




> but you're acting like Sarada is anything special when she clearly isn't. Himawari, Shikadai and Boruto *eventually understood why their fathers are busy as they are*


So did Sarada before various anime and now manga retcons.


In anycase if you can't see the severity between not seeing your parent for a few hours versus a few days/weeks/years, then you aren't worth responding to.


> @Corvida used to spamming with this, very convenient.


Is my name Corvida?

Are you debating her or me?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Musashi (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> Yes, and I regret I can't do it 3 more times in a row



I'm not complaining, it's rather hilarious seeing you spamming the little amount of power you'll ever have in your entire life. Please continue. 



Zef said:


> We just saw him at his house prior to Jigen sending him off to another dimension.



I'm not particularly invested in the Boruto series so I may have forgotten some details but I'm pretty sure Naruto is more present because of Kawaki?



Zef said:


> All this in the *MANGA*, not even mentioning the anime scenes. Naruto is not *hardly* in Boruto's life you troll.






Ah yeah I remember those famous anime scenes of him coming back home barely standing due to the lack of sleep or him supposedly having a day off with his family... just to end up sleeping, so much presence.



Zef said:


> >The same novels she calls filler and fanfic when baiting SS fans is what she uses as proof



_Shikamaru Shinden _which has zero correlation with the novels written by Jun Esaka, you tried.





Zef said:


> So what are you even arguing?



Sasuke and Sarada's father/daughter relationship going backward post-Gaiden? You asked if their relationship will ever improve and I answered, guess basic English comprehension isn't given to everyone. I should have clarified, my bad.



Zef said:


> So did Sarada before various anime and now manga retcons.



Hence why I mentioned her character going backward which is clearly relevant to to the discussion.



Zef said:


> In anycase if you can't see the severity between not seeing your parent for a few hours versus a few days/weeks/years, then you aren't worth responding to.



I think it would hurt a lot more if you suddenly lost what you are used to have. 



Zef said:


> Are you debating her or me?



> b-but Sarada has no memories of Sasuke!!





Nice attempt at dodging though.


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

Zef said:


> In episode 127 Sarada tells Sasuke not to be late for dinner, and instead of him coming on time he's shown in a forest hugging a tree.





Zef said:


> Like why even start a family if you aren't going to be there? I just don't get adult Sasuke


ikr! like why even get married and have a child if you are forever mia.  Adult sasuke has a personality of cardboard 




Lovely said:


> Considering the Ino commentary to Sakura a few months ago I think this is a set up. Call me optimistic but I think there's a chance of Kodachi keeping Sasuke in the village after all of this, especially if Naruto stays in the pot. *Didn't Kodachi mention awhile ago that he had an interesting development in mind for Sasuke this year?*


That was for kakashi and not Sasuke

and sasuke will be father of the year for boruto because his dad is gone...so this falls flat for sarada imo


----------



## LesExit (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't think Sarada had a depressing childhood. I think she had a good childhood with her mother because Sakura is very loving and caring. The absence of her father had a negative effect on her, but I don't think his absence made every day of her life depressing.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

Its a straight up lie to spin Sarada's childhood as some depressive bout with her thinking her father abandoned her 

Sarada is perfectly fine because she entirely believed Sakura who told her that Sasuke was on an important mission. Sure she missed a father figure, but she did not believe she was abandoned as a kid. Its only when she finds the picture does she doubt her mother, but she realises quickly after that Sakura was right all along.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 20, 2019)

To be fair, her line this chapter was her reflecting on her past issues, not her current mindset. She would've grown up seeing Naruto doting on Boruto in the years on end that Sasuke was absent, so it's only natural she'd think that in any of that time. Their relationship being improved wouldn't change how she used to feel, and no amount of fixing is going to give back time that's permanently lost.

As far as improvement goes, it's clear at this point that the status quo ain't changing. They're clearly going for this strained relationship dynamic between the two. 


Musashi said:


> . Himawari, Shikadai and Boruto eventually understood why their fathers are busy as they are, why not Sarada? Sasuke and Sarada's already got an entire arc dedicated to their father/daughter relationship, including a closure to the family issues. The truth is that Sarada's character has been going backward post-Gaiden, unlike Boruto who actually developed from the movie arc. I guess you could blame the writers for not giving a fuck about her character.


Wait what? Not only does it not make sense to compare busy but still available parents to someone who was is flat out an absentee father, and who is still barely there even when present, she _does_ understand why Sasuke has been absent. Her issue doesn't stem from lack of understanding, but his _actual absence._ He could have the best possible reason for being away (and he doesn't) and it wouldn't change anything.


Musashi said:


> I think it would hurt a lot more if you suddenly lost what you are used to have.


This also doesn't make sense. When Sasuke said this shit to Naruto, it made perfect sense because they were _both_ orphans and both completely alone. Their situation was exactly the same, except Sasuke had the additional problem of suffering the loss of the people he had while Naruto didn't lose anything. At no point in time was Shikamaru and Naruto absent from Shikadai's, Boruto's and Himawari's lives.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 20, 2019)

> Boruto
> Developing side characters arcs 
> And developing them enough that said arc can be considered legitimately completed

Fuck no

Sadly


----------



## Deana (Oct 20, 2019)

I hope that one day they will be happy. 

They really misunderstand each other but I guess it is the Uchiha way.


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sarada will. Sakura won't. She herself said it, she doesn't expect anything from sasuke at all , it's enough for her that sasuke comes home safely once in a while
> 
> 
> This is still one of the ways in which sarada will be a sakura which never was


that panel was horrible, it made sakura seem like a doormat and even ino was insulting her/throwing shade...



neonion said:


> now that he is here,


hes still not here



Zef said:


> Sasuke's near death state should be a wake up call especially to Sasuke himself.


this is sad that he has to die for it to make an impact


----------



## MaskettaMan (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Oct 20, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> There are like only 2 ways of looking this, 1) she either is regressing (or rather she's finally not going to cut the BS) about Sasuke going in long extended missions for years, which neglects whole Gaiden ending in her coming to terms about it, and in combination of recent events of neglect from her father.2) Or she's complaining about Boruto manga events regarding Sasuke and his disregard for his family and, as some users seem to complain a lot, Sasuke's writing towards Boruto. Either way I'm fine with it, since the coming to terms from Sarada in Gaiden is retarded either way, the fact Kishi did it makes no difference. Probably he thought about the plot when he saw a Turquish drama or a mexican telenovela. Kinda like how he devised the plot for incel Netori Toneri.
> 
> If it's about Sasuke's treatment in her lifetime or if it's about recent events in Boruto manga, then I don't see how it's bad, regressing when the writing was bad from the start is not a sin, I hope this challenge to Kishi's writing results in better development rather than even worse writing. In fact they should just redo this shit from Gaiden tho. What I don't like is why compare her father to Naruto? There are far better fathers out there, it's obvious the forced notion of the initial conception about Boruto's and Sarada's character to yearn each other parents and adopting goals that resemble the other one's parents, and rejecting their own. It's beyond retarded.  But then again I don't follow Boruto.


None of this, she wasnt complaing. She is talking in the past tense, that's a feeling she had at one point, but right now nothing indicates they have any problem. But like I said, she doesnt and shouldnt forget it happened. Doesnt mean she still holds any grudge tho 


Corvida said:


> And Kodachi  and Honda combined created DeadBeat Bat
> a creature of the night and daaarrrknesss only available to blond would be messiahs
> 
> 
> ...


 no he isnt the mission he is coming from in that panel you posted shikamaru confirmed was handed to him pretty recently


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

she was talking in past tense, but she got jealous when kawaki was spending time with naruto....so i dunno...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 20, 2019)

I’m not saying that her childhood was depressing I’m saying that him not being there for her childhood can still be affecting her. Feelings like that don’t go away just because he is back in her life. It probably still nags her in the back of her mind. Those are years worth of feelings forgiving doesn’t mean forgetting.


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

I find it sad that you guys think kodachi/SP is going to fix this...they are just going to go with a sorry and dinner and call it a day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Musashi (Oct 20, 2019)

Blu-ray said:


> Wait what? Not only does it not make sense to compare busy but still available parents to someone who was is flat out an absentee father, and who is still barely there even when present, she _does_ understand why Sasuke has been absent. Her issue doesn't stem from lack of understanding, but his _actual absence._ He could have the best possible reason for being away (and he doesn't) and it wouldn't change anything.





That's not really a statement from someone who's being understanding. 



Blu-ray said:


> This also doesn't make sense. When Sasuke said this shit to Naruto, it made perfect sense because they were _both_ orphans and both completely alone. Their situation was exactly the same, except Sasuke had the additional problem of suffering the loss of the people he had while Naruto didn't lose anything. At no point in time was Shikamaru and Naruto absent from Shikadai's, Boruto's and Himawari's lives.



I wasn't comparing Boruto's situation with Sasuke though?

I was just referring to the fact that it would hurt a lot more to get suddenly neglected by your father after being used to have him around everyday compared to someone who barely has any memories of her father.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 20, 2019)

Don't Sasuke and Sarada get along well? I don't think she has any personal problems with him in canon.

And no, I'm not taking into account the anime filler, which continuously regresses characterization or suffers from coherency issues because there are multiple writers who don't give a shit.  



Zef said:


> A single mother


And grandparents? Or do they still not exist?


----------



## pat pat (Oct 20, 2019)

fuff said:


> that panel was horrible, it made sakura seem like a doormat and even ino was insulting her/throwing shade...
> 
> 
> hes still not here
> ...


Dudette, at this point the worse is certainly behind her. I dont see why she would start whining now that they pretty much live together and have a functioning relationship. 
 


fuff said:


> she was talking in past tense, but she got jealous when kawaki was spending time with naruto....so i dunno...


 this means naruto would have joined the zone if he continued  
Meaning that no one is safe and she might like naruto but isnt a blind fanboy either tho


----------



## pat pat (Oct 20, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Don't Sasuke and Sarada get along well? I don't think she has any personal problems with him in canon.
> 
> And no, I'm not taking into account the anime filler, which continuously regresses characterization or suffers from coherency issues because there are multiple writers who don't give a shit.
> 
> ...


Which ones


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

they didnt need to say that dialogue once again as they did for the anime. She could have told kawaki, Naruto that helped her and made her feel like family...but the dialogue she it sounds like she wanted naruto as a father over sasuke because thought her life would have been better...why even mentioned something like that? its the same with the anime...why do they constantly shade?


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

Also this panel was for kawaki so dont think sarada is magically going to change when the focus is about kawaki/boruto or if anything will be redeemed. Kodachi focus is the drama with jigen and kawaki/boruto and not with sarada's development


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

Bruv said:


> Stop it with this false equivalency we’ve actually seen Naruto go home and go out of his way to be with his family
> 
> And the only time Boruto has said “I wish you weren’t my father” were in moments of extreme emotional distress
> 
> Sarada is perfectly clear headed while saying those words



Anyone who thinks this is equivalent to Boruto and Naruto's relationship needs to read this 

We've seen Naruto and Boruto spend time together.
We've seen Boruto praise Naruto as a dad and apologise.
Boruto has seriously never said something bad to Naruto since the movie. 

We have NEVER seen Sarada say anything nice about Sasuke.
We have NEVER seen Sarada and Sasuke spend time together.
All Sarada does in relation to Naruto is to praise him. 


It's the complete opposite: Naruto is a painted as a ideal father, Sasuke is the deadbeat and even his daughter thinks so.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 20, 2019)

fuff said:


> Also this panel was for kawaki so dont think sarada is magically going to change when the focus is about kawaki/boruto or if anything will be redeemed


Well yeah because she doesnt have any significant family problem anymore.
And no the panel isnt just for kawaki, its showing a side of the character but also the similarities between both kawaki and sarada through naruto ( which they have been doing since 5 chapters for now).


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Well yeah because she doesnt have any significant family problem anymore.
> And no the panel isnt just for kawaki, its showing a side of the character but also the similarities between both kawaki and sarada through naruto ( which they have been doing since 5 chapters for now).


but this leads to why that exact line, they could have re-phrased it..its just like that anime ep why add something like that? its pointless...if you want to show off naruto's bond...she could have just mentioned something else than that


----------



## Indra (Oct 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Anyone who thinks this is equivalent to Boruto and Naruto's relationship needs to read this
> 
> We've seen Naruto and Boruto spend time together.
> We've seen Boruto praise Naruto as a dad and apologise.
> ...


+ Sarada's words about Sasuke were clearly past thoughts... I think she's fine with having Sasuke as a father, but clearly he needs go spend more time with his family instead of being Mia.


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

Indra said:


> + Sarada's words about Sasuke were clearly past thoughts... I think she's fine with having Sasuke as a father, but clearly he needs go spend more time with his family instead of being Mia.


but they keep making him mia and then pull shit like that...like


----------



## pat pat (Oct 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Anyone who thinks this is equivalent to Boruto and Naruto's relationship needs to read this
> 
> We've seen Naruto and Boruto spend time together.
> We've seen Boruto praise Naruto as a dad and apologise.
> ...


  what I would complain about would be the lack of screen time, but again this panel alone proves that the idea they are some depressed unhappy bunch of people is wrong 
Now if we talk about a better repartition of screen time yes I would agree


----------



## Indra (Oct 20, 2019)

fuff said:


> but they keep making him mia and then pull shit like that...like


It's gonna get worse. Now it's Naruto's turn


----------



## pat pat (Oct 20, 2019)

fuff said:


> but this leads to why that exact line, they could have re-phrased it..its just like that anime ep why add something like that? its pointless...if you want to show off naruto's bond...she could have just mentioned something else than that


Again I dont care nor watch the anime, what I know is that so far most points of the manga have had a payoff.
And she literally talked about the most determinant impact he made in her life which was that moment in gaiden and emphasized it by saying that line and then followed up by saying he treats pretty much everyone like his family which is the point of how sarada's character think and was influenced by him. 
But again could lead to something gotta wait and see as sasuke is with sakura we will see what happens when she rejoins them.


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

Indra said:


> It's gonna get worse. Now it's Naruto's turn


dont worry he wont get any shade thrown at him


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

Indra said:


> + Sarada's words about Sasuke were clearly past thoughts... I think she's fine with having Sasuke as a father, but clearly he needs go spend more time with his family instead of being Mia.



FYI, I'm showing how poorly written Ikemoto/Kodachi's Sasuke and Sarada are. Its got nothing to do with Sasuke and Sarada as they are fictional characters.

Ikemoto/Kodachi are just bad writers that want to force Sasuke being a deadbeat and glorify Naruto.



Indra said:


> It's gonna get worse. Now it's Naruto's turn



Thats a lie. Naruto will never have it as worse as Sasuke.

He will never be portrayed as a dead beat dad.
He will never be forced to be absent years from his family.
He will never have people around him talk shit about him.
He will never have his son say I rather have Sasuke as a dad.
He will never be forced to only neglect his son to train someone else's child.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 20, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Which ones


Sakura's totally nonexistence parents that never once appeared in canon despite everybody else's parent(s) appearing. Outside of a shitty movie that is.

Because, you know, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Again I dont care nor watch the anime, what I know is that so far most points of the manga have had a payoff.
> And she literally talked about the most determinant impact he made in her life which was that moment in gaiden and emphasized it by saying that line and then followed up by saying he treats pretty much everyone like his family which is the point of how sarada's character think and was influenced by him.
> But again could lead to something gotta wait and see as sasuke is with sakura we will see what happens when she rejoins them.


again why say the dad line...just get to the point and say he treated me like family and helped when i was going through something and then say he treats pretty much everyone like his family. Simple.  But what says is clearly about Naruto being her dad. 


I find this funny (sad funny) how people were saying kodachi is good...nah hes just like SP. shit writer


----------



## LesExit (Oct 20, 2019)

Blu-ray said:


> she _does_ understand why Sasuke has been absent. Her issue doesn't stem from lack of understanding, but his _actual absence._ He could have the best possible reason for being away (and he doesn't) and it wouldn't change anything.


I deeply agree with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raniero (Oct 20, 2019)

Here's my question: why are people just going by the translation of what Sarada said than the literal Japanese? I can't count the amount of times people have lost their shit over a translation only to discover a proper _literal translation_ implied or said something different.


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

I really enjoyed todays ep (glad i didnt fall for the obvious ss bait) but than seeing the manga....

Jun Esaka is the only true MVP.

Sasuke and Sarada needs to be explored, the mission needs to be explored, but all this is making sasuke come off awful and we know the love/connection he has with the family but the anime (wont get into it b/c i said it before) and now the manga...dont do shit about it. I'm so freaking tired of all this....


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

Sasuke was a lonely kid who lost his whole family and the manga/anime don't seem to understand his struggles/bg..


----------



## Dano (Oct 20, 2019)

Blu-ray said:


> To be fair, her line this chapter was her reflecting on her past issues, not her current mindset. She would've grown up seeing Naruto doting on Boruto in the years on end that Sasuke was absent, so it's only natural she'd think that in any of that time. Their relationship being improved wouldn't change how she used to feel, and no amount of fixing is going to give back time that's permanently lost.


Oh I see. Reading your post and @pat pat 's I understand it better now. I suppose since I haven't read the chapter nor Boruto, I didn't understand the context. I was wrong then. Altho still don't like that they keep beating Sarada's character with it, nor like the forced comparison between Naruto's and Sasuke's parenthood inside the manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Oh I see. Reading your post and @pat pat 's I understand it better now. I suppose since I haven't read the chapter nor Boruto, I didn't understand the context. I was wrong then. Altho still don't like that they keep beating Sarada's character with it, nor like the forced comparison between Naruto's and Sasuke's parenthood inside the manga.



The worst thing is to continue to act like Sasuke and Naruto are in similar situations.

Sasuke has sacrificed far more than Naruto ever will.
Boruto has spent more time with Naruto than Sarada has ever been shown to with Sasuke.
Sarada has lost far more with Sasuke being absent than Boruto ever will.
Sasuke focuses more on Boruto than Naruto ever will on Sarada.

The writing is incredibly biased towards Naruto and Boruto at the direct detriment to Sarada and Sasuke.


----------



## LawdyLawd (Oct 20, 2019)

Damn bitch, did you have to take away rep? @Zensuki 

didn’t know it was that serious.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

321ice said:


> Damn bitch, did you have to take away rep? @Zensuki
> 
> didn’t know it was that serious.



Stop being pathetic about negging. Its part of the forum.


----------



## Indra (Oct 20, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> FYI, I'm showing how poorly written Ikemoto/Kodachi's Sasuke and Sarada are. Its got nothing to do with Sasuke and Sarada as they are fictional characters.
> 
> Ikemoto/Kodachi are just bad writers that want to force Sasuke being a deadbeat and glorify Naruto.


Kishimoto's version is just as shit though. How do they glorify Naruto btw?




Zensuki said:


> Thats a lie. Naruto will never have it as worse as Sasuke.


I agree



Zensuki said:


> He will never be forced to be absent years from his family.


If Naruto stays in the pot he might. Future Kawaki says Naruto is gone too, so even if he gets saved, he might get capured again :X



Zensuki said:


> He will never have people around him talk shit about him.


Who talks shit about Sasuke?



Zensuki said:


> He will never have his son say I rather have Sasuke as a dad.


Well..... 

Jokes aside. Boruto has said worse about Naruto when he was emotionally distressed.



Zensuki said:


> He will never be forced to only neglect his son to train someone else's child.


I'm just disappointed that he hasn't passed down any jutsu to any of his children yet.

Naruto does at least train Boruto and his fam though. Sasuke trains Sarada too, but it's ever so situational (aka her asking to learn, rather than Sasuke forcing it).


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 20, 2019)

Musashi said:


> That's not really a statement from someone who's being understanding.


Read the scan you posted again. The girl was talking about _past _thoughts, while you're talking about her mindset in the present continuous tense. Whether or not she's being understanding literally cannot be inferred from that line because she's talking about what she _used_ to think, not what she _currently_ thinks.

Her being understanding or not isn't even the issue for already stated reasons to begin with.


> I wasn't comparing Boruto's situation with Sasuke though?
> 
> I was just referring to the fact that it would hurt a lot more to get suddenly neglected by your father after being used to have him around everyday compared to someone who barely has any memories of her father.


Well first off all, that isn't a fact. In fact it couldn't be farther from the truth. Secondly, I wasn't comparing their situations, but comparing the analogy itself. I was highlighting why your use of it didn't work by contrasting it with a situation where it did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azula (Oct 20, 2019)

There is no outrage when Boruto says that Sasuke is cool and Naruto is lame.



So why the outrage when Sarada says she prefers a father who is present and not an absentee one?

It's just their different personalities.

Sarada prefers a stable relationship. Kappa


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

Indra said:


> Kishimoto's version is just as shit though. How do they glorify Naruto btw?



Its not. At least Kishi was somewhat even in how he portrayed them as fathers. Naruto made some mistakes, Sasuke was shown to be very caring in the end and in the movie.

Ikemoto/Kodachi strip Sasuke of all his caring towards Sarada, strip Sarada of her bond with Sasuke while constantly showing Naruto and Boruto.

Its completely biased. 



Indra said:


> If Naruto stays in the pot he might. Future Kawaki says Naruto is gone too, so even if he gets saved, he might get capured again :X



Come on dude. You and I both know, Naruto is not going to stay in the pot for 6+ years,

On top of that Naruto's absence will be portrayed as heroic. Sasuke's absence is portrayed as a deadbeat dad.



Indra said:


> Who talks shit about Sasuke?



His own daughter. Even Ino thinks its crazy Sasuke is barely home. 



Indra said:


> Jokes aside. Boruto has said worse about Naruto when he was emotionally distressed.



Thats not remotely the same as saying that stuff whilst being completely calm. 

If Boruto, behind Naruto's back, calmly and seriously tells Kawaki that "yeah sometimes I wish my dad was dead' or "was Sasuke" you would have a point. Kids, or people, saying crazy shit when in emotional states is nothing new. 



Indra said:


> I'm just disappointed that he hasn't passed down any jutsu to any of his children yet.
> 
> Naruto does at least train Boruto and his fam though. Sasuke trains Sarada too, but it's ever so situational (aka her asking to learn, rather than Sasuke forcing it).



There hasn't been a single panel of Sasuke training Sarada.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 20, 2019)

I agree about the scan part.



Blu-ray said:


> Well first off all, that isn't a fact. In fact it couldn't be farther from the truth. Secondly, I wasn't comparing their situations, but comparing the analogy itself. I was highlighting why your use of it didn't work by contrasting it with a situation where it did.



My point still stands.

Boruto naturally would be a lot more affected than Sarada, is that so hard to understand? 

Sarada was 3 years old at most when Sasuke left Konoha, the rest is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## N7Greenfire (Oct 20, 2019)

fuff said:


> Sp keeps focusing on borutos daddy issues but continues to neglect sarada, so NO their relationship will not improve


Sarada isnt a mc though


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 20, 2019)

N7Greenfire said:


> Sarada isnt a mc though



Yes because only MCs can get panel time and development. Its stuff like this that results in Boruto being a flop.


----------



## N7Greenfire (Oct 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Yes because only MCs can get panel time and development. Its stuff like this that results in Boruto being a flop.


She just got panel time and development though


----------



## Azula (Oct 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Yes because only MCs can get panel time and development. Its stuff like this that results in Boruto being a flop.



But you frequently bring up Hinata not being part of MCs as a way to mock her panel time and development. Kappa


----------



## fuff (Oct 21, 2019)

Azula said:


> There is no outrage when Boruto says that Sasuke is cool and Naruto is lame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they are two different things...being cool and wanting someone else as a dad


----------



## fuff (Oct 21, 2019)

Shikamaru says this and sarada doesnt bat an eye....


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 21, 2019)

fuff said:


> they are two different things...being cool and wanting someone else as a dad



shhhh don't give the troll attention



fuff said:


> Shikamaru says this and sarada doesnt bat an eye....



Sarada actually caring about Sasuke in a non selfish way.....good luck with that.


----------



## N7Greenfire (Oct 21, 2019)

fuff said:


> Shikamaru says this and sarada doesnt bat an eye....


Sasuke has been doing that for most of her life...


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 21, 2019)

Azula said:


> There is no outrage when Boruto says that Sasuke is cool and Naruto is lame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boruto is admittedly a hipocrite when it comes down to that as he is angry with his dad for being absent but admires Sasuke who also plays (even harder) the absent game.

Granted, hopefully Salad wants to be like Naruto to connect to as many people as possible rather than being fine with Narutos own absent father antics which even though lesser than Sasukes are still pretty bad.

Alas this is generation xerox most likely so if Salad marries and becomes hokage she will roll the same way Naruto did while Boruto will jump dimensions like Sasuke all the time and not give a damn. While their kids will be angry.

Oh well...


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 21, 2019)

fuff said:


> Shikamaru says this and sarada doesnt bat an eye....



Boruto clearly cares more as we saw.

Guess Batsukes reason for favoring him over his daughter makes sense.

Or maybe she saw her dad and Sakura doing the ecchi a few times too many instead of spending time with her and developed a grudge. 

But SHIKAMARU praying for Sasukes safety? What is this? A new bromance in the making?


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> The worst thing is to continue to act like Sasuke and Naruto are in similar situations.
> 
> *Sasuke has sacrificed far more than Naruto ever will.
> Boruto has spent more time with Naruto than Sarada has ever been shown to with Sasuke.
> ...


100% facts
Which is why she rightfully called out boruto saying he was ignorant of the blessing his situation was


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Don't Sasuke and Sarada get along well?


we cant know
shen has never interacted with her father since the 2 panels of the movie adaptation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Its a straight up lie to spin Sarada's childhood as some depressive bout with her thinking her father abandoned her



Sorry Zen but Kishi portrayed a girl with severe abandonment issues  and a lot of anger  exploding at last when he reaches a certain aga and her poor mother constant attempts at reassurance doesn't work anymore after so many years
That´s why she concocts the  revolting mamadrama and why she says aftr the DNa fiasco that she has been holding for so long
abomigaiden plot was the downfall and destruction of the poor would be family and a blessing to SP


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Oh I see. Reading your post and @pat pat 's I understand it better now. I suppose since I haven't read the chapter nor Boruto, I didn't understand the context. I was wrong then. Altho still don't like that they keep beating Sarada's character with it, nor like the forced comparison between Naruto's and Sasuke's parenthood inside the manga.


Very curious to see what happens next chapter they made it clear since around 5 chapters that sarada naruto and kawaki would have the same storyline,, would be very interesting to see what happens if/when both kawaki and naruto are taken away while their ( team 7) ass is getting kicked.
Like I said she could have easily trained her 1 tomoe rinnegan to be 2T offscreen like sasuke did and awaken the MS next chapter that's a golden opportunity. 
In fact most think that some deep emotional distress or friend dying is necessary but obito proves it wrong


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Strained relationships and emo angst is the uchiha way 


I literally realized this, out of almost all the uchiha I've seen each and everyone had strained relationships with each other 

Bar maybe mikoto - sasuke and itachi - Shisui. Literally.

And sasuke was exactly best buds with his dad either


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

fuff said:


> Shikamaru says this and sarada doesnt bat an eye....


 because she isnt even close to the scene when he says that tho?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Don't Sasuke and Sarada get along well? I don't think she has any personal problems with him in canon.
> 
> And no, I'm not taking into account the anime filler, which continuously regresses characterization or suffers from coherency issues because there are multiple writers who don't give a shit.
> 
> ...


Sakuras parents don't exist beacuse they didn't give enough of a fuck to flesh her out and her background. Ironically she would have been better if they had bothered to do so. 

It's the same here, I don't cry around when sarada gets ignored left right and centre. Sakura never had parents in the first place, here sarada is being ignored and her bonds are being ignored when her parents are sakura and sasuke 


Also, we haven't been shown sarada with sasuke at all to even know where they stand in regards to each other


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> l
> Like I said she could have easily trained _her 1 *tomoe rinnegan to be 2T offscreen like sasuke did and awaken the MS next chapter that's a golden opportunity.*_
> In fact most think that some deep emotional distress or friend dying is necessary but obito proves it wrong


Is that even possible? Having a lower level rinnegan which grows tomoes like a sharingan in the end

Maybe she'll get that?


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Strained relationships and emo angst is the uchiha way
> 
> 
> I literally realized this, out of almost all the uchiha I've seen each and everyone had strained relationships with each other
> ...



that makes his behaviour towards her only child the most pathetic-to the point Sakura had to remind him
Specially anime Bat-did he even learnt her girl awakened sharingan because of emotional trauma because he wanted to avoid emotional distress???
From this dust come this mud


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Corvida said:


> *that makes his behaviour towards her only child the most pathetic-to the point Sakura had to remind him*
> Specially anime Bat-did he even learnt her girl awakened sharingan because of emotional trauma because he wanted to avoid emotional distress???
> From this dust come this mud


It does and it's squarely his fault. It's up to the writers now to improve him as a character after they've shown him in such a bad light


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Is that even possible? Having a lower level rinnegan which grows tomoes like a sharingan in the end
> 
> Maybe she'll get that?


Dont know about rinnegan, but that's how obito got his MS,from 2T to MS.
And to be fair a very broken MS with two deadly abilities can actually be better than the rinnegan.
If she gets a king crimson like ability then her MS is object better than any rinnegan ability


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 21, 2019)

Corvida said:


> we cant know
> shen has never interacted with her father since the 2 panels of the movie adaptation



Tbh Sasuke hardly interacts with anyone other than Naruto, Itachi or Boruto.

He never talked with Shikamaru, other rookies, Tsunade, Jiraiya, Guy...etc.

Its as if he was forbidden from doing so.

The anime plays him the "safe" way by keeping his interactions limited to those people and playing the "cool atoner who hardly ever speaks" trope up to 11.

If SP had to make him interact with other people or *gasp* give him character development then their brain cells would burn from sheer effort.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It does and it's squarely his fault. It's up to the writers now to improve him as a character after they've shown him in such a bad light



What makes you think they want to paint Sasuke in a good light? Everything that has been written has either been done to show Sasuke being a deadbeat or used a simply a tool to support Naruto or Boruto.

To act like there's any character in the Sasuke in Boruto.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> because she isnt even close to the scene when he says that tho?



A straight lie. She responds to Shikamaru a couple of pages later


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> What makes you think they want to paint Sasuke in a good light? Everything that has been written has either been done to show Sasuke being a deadbeat or used a simply a tool to support Naruto or Boruto.
> 
> To act like there's any character in the Sasuke in Boruto.


I mean if they don't it just proves how trash they are 

Let the shitshow unfold and people hate on this more if they ignore it


----------



## wisdom of a kage at seven (Oct 21, 2019)

Call me mad but I like what I’m seeing. Sasuke suddenly becoming a caring husband and father would make no sense, or better it’s like missing character development. He has been a renegade, a terrorist, consumed by hate, lusting for power, in short a cursed individual, cursed by the blood that rush inside his heart, who lead to a terrible fate and attracted every kind of twisted person. The only one who loved him despite his choices was his dead brother, and he did so just in his final words. He simply wasn’t prepared to love someone in a simple manner, the small actions that would make Sakura and Sarada melt, like a hug when it’s needed. He experienced just the extremes of love and hate. Let’s see what happens, maybe he will surprise us.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

wisdom of a kage at seven said:


> Call me mad but I like what I’m seeing. Sasuke suddenly becoming a caring husband and father would make no sense, or better it’s like missing character development. He has been a renegade, a terrorist, consumed by hate, lusting for power, in short a cursed individual, cursed by the blood that rush inside his heart, who lead to a terrible fate and attracted every kind of twisted person. The only one who loved him despite his choices was his dead brother, and he did so just in his final words. He simply wasn’t prepared to love someone in a simple manner, the small actions that would make Sakura and Sarada melt, like a hug when it’s needed. He experienced just the extremes of love and hate. Let’s see what happens, maybe he will surprise us.


This 


You know if it had all ended in gaiden and continued the way it was, with sarda being happy and okay whenever sasuke comes home occasionally, tht would be IT for their relationship. It'd be static and boring, and they would never focus on it.

Now sasuke and sarada both have new avenues to develop their bond because of the problems here.

This is just providing sasuke ways to grow, many people were afraid that his character and story is done. It's not now, sasuke has his flaws to be developed on


This is assuming they bother to develop it which they should beacuse its the core theme of the story, parent and child . If it's not done its plain crap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serah (Oct 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I am sorry but was I reading the wrong chapter today?
> 
> when Sarada and Kawaki were all about having a big character talk concerning Naruto and him missing while Boruto was the background, just ranting about a vase all day when everyone even Shikadai was talking about his missing father?



I'm amazed at your reading comprehension. I didn't only mention Boruto, but Naruto as well. Can you not see it for some reason? The problem is that Sarada didn't just voice her frustration over missing Sasuke, she did it to prop up Naruto. And unlike Boruto praising Sasuke for being cool and attacking his father, she did it with a clear head and she'll face no actual consequences for saying that and never be proven wrong.

That being said, I actually believe that Naruto's glorification is detrimental to even Boruto's development. I believe to the writers Naruto even takes priority over Boruto. Showing Uzumaki bonding constantly and potraying Boruto as nothing but a whiny kid is shitty, to be honest. He had his reasons to get mad at Naruto, sure he went about it in a typical kid manner, but his emotions shouldn't have been invalidated every second by the narrative bending over backwards to justify Naruto and erase him being a neglectful father.

In short, Naruto is resident jesus for keeping the world safe. He gets to be cool, worshipped and beloved by his family. Sasuke is resident "cool" guy whose efforts to protect the world are never praised or acknowledged by anybody despite him actually having it much harder. His family meanwhile is constantly portrayed as miserable and broken. At this point I would not be surprised if they went as far as to make even Sakura say that she wishes she married Naruto because we just _gotta_ see how perfect and desirable Naruto is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raniero (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> At this point I would not be surprised if they went as far as to make even Sakura say that she wishes she married Naruto because we just _gotta_ see how perfect and desirable Naruto is.


Let's not even go there


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Let's not even go there


That's the only thing left to say at this point


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> That's the only thing left to say at this point



I trust in Sakura's lust for Sasuke. 

Daughter poke induced brainwashing already expired.  

That said most of his praise comes from Kawaki and Salad. Boruto does not praise him nowhere near as much. Even Hima does not sing his praises.

Sakura had the chance to show regretting marrying Sasuke when talking with Ino but she merely confirmed still being D and poke brainwashed.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

The *sasuke focuses on boruto bullshit absolutely needs to die because it's an imaginary phenomenon. 
Post movie arc he had one panel where he talked to the dude.....kill this meme


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> A straight lie. She responds to Shikamaru a couple of pages later


No go check again they arent in the same place 
She is with kawaki when he says that, shikamatu is with boruto and mitsuki.
She pays attention to him in that scene you are referring to because shikamaru actually calls out kawaki , just checked


----------



## Azula (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> The problem is that Sarada didn't just voice her frustration over missing Sasuke, she did it to prop up Naruto.



Why can't Sarada do both? Why can't she express her frustrations about an absentee father and also say that she wants a father like Naruto? 



Serah said:


> And unlike Boruto praising Sasuke for being cool and attacking his father, she did it with a clear head and she'll face no actual consequences for saying that and never be proven wrong.



Why do you want her to face consequences? 

She has said nothing wrong.



Serah said:


> Sasuke is resident "cool" guy whose efforts to protect the world are never praised or acknowledged by anybody despite him actually having it much harder.



I am pretty sure the Gaiden ended with her accepting that Sasuke has to do what he does and her relationship with him is just different from others.



Serah said:


> His family meanwhile is constantly portrayed as miserable and broken.



They seem fine.



Serah said:


> At this point I would not be surprised if they went as far as to make even Sakura say that she wishes she married Naruto because we just _gotta_ see how perfect and desirable Naruto is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I agree
> 
> Plus for Sarada she was speaking in the paste tense
> 
> ...


Boruto got done absolutely dirty this chapter, sure his reaction make sense.
But you could clearly see the discussion between kawaki and sarada would be determining for the future and how naruto's ideology will impact he world and made them feel like the future hashirama and marada 

Meanwhile "" sarada and kawaki got way more developing lately than him. So I dont really find it fair to still trash him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serah (Oct 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Plus for Sarada she was speaking in the paste tense[
> 
> As well as reflecting upon it with her comments
> 
> ...



Eh, it matters to me. Her not having such thoughts anymore (tho she doesn't specify pre-Gaiden like some seem to be saying; she was jealous way past Gaiden, for one) is little comfort when she said what she did with zero emotional conflict. Besides, where was her jealousy when Boruto spent time with her own father? Girl genuinely doesn't give a darn, we worshipping Naruto now.



Reviewing Logic said:


> There was even a line were Naruto stated that he only is spending more time at home and being so lovey Dover and miraculously now knowing how to be the Best Dad only because Kawaki reminds him if himself



Naruto can only ever empathize with other people when they're similar to him and I don't know how that doesn't get the criticism it deserves. If I recall correctly, his TnJ to Sarada in Gaiden also involved him remembering the dreaded swing and was generally awful. It's like we always have to be reminded that Naruto is the one who went through the most shit.



Reviewing Logic said:


> Leading to comments from this fan base like "Kawaki is the son Naruto deserves"
> 
> Truly something disgusting. Naruto needs to get his priorities straight.



People expect Boruto to worship his father like everybody else in this series, but instead he has a mind of his own and that simply cannot do. Naruto should put in the effort to understand his own son before some random kid, but I guess that's too much to ask for until Boruto attains some mental trauma that Naruto can "relate" to, lmao.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> People expect Boruto to worship his father like everybody else in this series, but instead he has a mind of his own and that simply cannot do.


And I'm seeing the same with sasuke too. Sasuke fans are hating on Sarada for calling him out as a shit dad but that's the truth, slowly the " real" sarada fans are coming out, the ones who are in it for her character or just that she's SS kid and Uchiha 


Sasuke deserves this not gonna lie and he himself said he had it coming.

The only good thing is that he gotta improve now or it'll be bad writing


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> Eh, it matters to me. Her not having such thoughts anymore (tho she doesn't specify pre-Gaiden like some seem to be saying; she was jealous way past Gaiden, for one) is little comfort when she said what she did with zero emotional conflict. Besides, where was her jealousy when Boruto spent time with her own father? Girl genuinely doesn't give a darn, we worshipping Naruto now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seems like you’re taking Sarada acknowledging her dad being a bum way too personally

“she should suffer consequences for it” wtf

blatant lie Naruto is the person Boruto admires the most not wanting his dad’s dream doesn’t mean he doesn’t respect him

and we’ve actually seen them communicate and express their frustrations to each other on panel and in the anime


Serah said:


> I'm amazed at your reading comprehension. I didn't only mention Boruto, but Naruto as well. Can you not see it for some reason? The problem is that Sarada didn't just voice her frustration over missing Sasuke, she did it to prop up Naruto. And unlike Boruto praising Sasuke for being cool and attacking his father, she did it with a clear head and she'll face no actual consequences for saying that and never be proven wrong.
> 
> That being said, I actually believe that Naruto's glorification is detrimental to even Boruto's development. I believe to the writers Naruto even takes priority over Boruto. Showing Uzumaki bonding constantly and potraying Boruto as nothing but a whiny kid is shitty, to be honest. He had his reasons to get mad at Naruto, sure he went about it in a typical kid manner, but his emotions shouldn't have been invalidated every second by the narrative bending over backwards to justify Naruto and erase him being a neglectful father.
> 
> In short, Naruto is resident jesus for keeping the world safe. He gets to be cool, worshipped and beloved by his family. Sasuke is resident "cool" guy whose efforts to protect the world are never praised or acknowledged by anybody despite him actually having it much harder. His family meanwhile is constantly portrayed as miserable and broken. At this point I would not be surprised if they went as far as to make even Sakura say that she wishes she married Naruto because we just _gotta_ see how perfect and desirable Naruto is.



damn you’re hurt about Sasuke being a bum

it’s not about being Jesus it’s about taking time to prioritize and spend time with your family Naruto has done that the same can’t be said for Sasuke

literally everyone acknowledges Sasuke’s keeping the world safe

his nicknames are “the other Hokage” “Shadow Hokage”

Sarada is disappointed because he hasn’t taken time to prioritize her which is valid

Boruto Is not because Naruto has made an active effort to prioritize him after the movie arc

And your anti-BS about “Naruto only being able to care for people when they’re like him” That’s generally how empathy works you try to understand other peoples perspectives through your own

Don’t really know what the point of that was other than to show how salty you are


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruv said:


> seems like you’re taking Sarada acknowledging her dad being a bum way too personally
> 
> “she should suffer consequences for it” wtf



LOL
Perhaps her dad won't ever speak to her again!

wait..............


----------



## Zef (Oct 21, 2019)

wisdom of a kage at seven said:


> *The only one who loved him despite his choices was his dead brother, and he did so just in his final words.*





Who is Sakura?

*Spoiler*: __ 









Who is Naruto?

*Spoiler*: __ 









Who is Kakashi?

*Spoiler*: __ 











Itachi was not the only one, and it was not *despite* Sasuke's choices.


Are we forgetting Itachi shoved a crow down Naruto's gullet so it could cast a genjutsu on Sasuke forcing him to protect Konoha?


What would have happened if Itachi didn't become a Edo and come back? Sasuke would have been stripped of his free will.

Team 7 loved Sasuke, and Sasuke came to see Team 7 as his family.


And unlike with Itachi it wasn't a toxic manipulative love either.  Itachi's "_*love*_" nearly drove Sasuke crazy while Team 7's love made Sasuke remember the days before the Uchiha massacre.

He was about to give up on revenge because of Team 7 before his psychotic "_loving_" brother put him into a coma (that would have been permanent if not for Tsunade), seriously, fuck Itachi!




> He simply wasn’t prepared to love someone in a simple manner, the small actions that would make Sakura and Sarada melt, like a hug when it’s needed.


He has hugged Sarada before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serah (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruv said:


> seems like you’re taking Sarada acknowledging her dad being a bum way too personally
> 
> “she should suffer consequences for it” wtf



I meant in terms of narrative. A simple example of narrative consequences is Sakura being a bitch to Naruto and being called out by Sasuke in the third chapter. That means the narrative does not support what Sakura has said; she did not get punished in the literal sense of the word, she just realized where she was wrong and we were satisfied as the audience. Sarada will never get such a moment because the narrative supports her thinking that Naruto would be a better father for her. Aka literally potraying Sasuke as a deadbeat father whose family would be better off without him. Excuse me if I find that to be shitty writing that ruins Sasuke's character in order to put Naruto on a pedestal.



Bruv said:


> blatant lie Naruto is the person Boruto admires the most not wanting his dad’s dream doesn’t mean he doesn’t respect him



Cool. Now show me where I said that Boruto doesn't respect Naruto.



Bruv said:


> and we’ve actually seen them communicate and express their frustrations to each other on panel and in the anime



Uh, great?



Bruv said:


> damn you’re hurt about Sasuke being a bum it’s not about being Jesus it’s about taking time to prioritize and spend time with your family Naruto has done that the same can’t be said for Sasuke



You do realize that these characters aren't real and I'm having a problem with the writing here? I find it shitty that Sasuke is constantly put down to prop up Naruto, that he's an awful father with a daughter who in turn gives more fucks about Naruto than him.



Bruv said:


> And your anti-BS about “Naruto only being able to care for people when they’re like him” That’s generally how empathy works you try to understand other peoples perspectives through your own



No, it's not. Making everything about yourself is exactly what leads to people getting frustrated instead of feeling understood. Try telling somebody who just escaped from an axe murderer that you're just like them because you were lonely as a kid, see what happens.


----------



## Vilu (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> I'm amazed at your reading comprehension. I didn't only mention Boruto, but Naruto as well. Can you not see it for some reason? The problem is that Sarada didn't just voice her frustration over missing Sasuke, she did it to prop up Naruto. And unlike Boruto praising Sasuke for being cool and attacking his father, she did it with a clear head and she'll face no actual consequences for saying that and never be proven wrong.
> 
> That being said, I actually believe that Naruto's glorification is detrimental to even Boruto's development. I believe to the writers Naruto even takes priority over Boruto. Showing Uzumaki bonding constantly and potraying Boruto as nothing but a whiny kid is shitty, to be honest. He had his reasons to get mad at Naruto, sure he went about it in a typical kid manner, but his emotions shouldn't have been invalidated every second by the narrative bending over backwards to justify Naruto and erase him being a neglectful father.
> 
> In short, Naruto is resident jesus for keeping the world safe. He gets to be cool, worshipped and beloved by his family. Sasuke is resident "cool" guy whose efforts to protect the world are never praised or acknowledged by anybody despite him actually having it much harder. His family meanwhile is constantly portrayed as miserable and broken. At this point I would not be surprised if they went as far as to make even Sakura say that she wishes she married Naruto because we just _gotta_ see how perfect and desirable Naruto is.


"How dare they praise Naruto?! They should only wank Sasuke!!!1"


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> I meant in terms of narrative. A simple example of narrative consequences is Sakura being a bitch to Naruto and being called out by Sasuke in the third chapter. That means the narrative does not support what Sakura has said; she did not get punished in the literal sense of the word, she just realized where she was wrong and we were satisfied as the audience. Sarada will never get such a moment because *the narrative supports her* thinking that Naruto would be a better father for her. Aka literally* potraying Sasuke as a deadbeat father whose family would be better off without him. *Excuse me if I find that to be shitty writing that ruins Sasuke's character in order to put Naruto on a pedestal.


 Precisely

So, you see-the reflection is not because spin off or anime Sarada hasn't motives  as that´s what they´ve being doing till now
Blame SPgenda and an eternally atoning not there Sasuke-portrayed  like that ever since-PFFFFFFFFFFF THE last , the Hiden novels
But the narrative has portrayed a FATHER HUNGRY sarada.
Continually.
Not that she doesn't care about her little known father because she does


But what do we say when even the rosiest novel scenes have Sakura saying Sarada doesnt know his "everyday self"?
What the narrative needs is Batsuke changing into a person with normal father reactions -I knew he wouldn't be able to recover  from the brutality of gaiden revolting soapy plot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> I meant in terms of narrative. A simple example of narrative consequences is Sakura being a bitch to Naruto and being called out by Sasuke in the third chapter. That means the narrative does not support what Sakura has said; she did not get punished in the literal sense of the word, she just realized where she was wrong and we were satisfied as the audience. Sarada will never get such a moment because the narrative supports her thinking that Naruto would be a better father for her. Aka literally potraying Sasuke as a deadbeat father whose family would be better off without him. Excuse me if I find that to be shitty writing that ruins Sasuke's character in order to put Naruto on a pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but it wasn’t wrong she made a valid statement about how her dad wasn’t available and that made her incredibly envious of Boruto’s dad which is fair to her she isn’t trying to hurt anyone she isn’t saying it out of spite she’s acknowledging the fondness she feels for Naruto to comfort Kawaki

so again why would she be punished by the narrative? Like I said you’re taking Sasuke being a bum way too personally

but he is a bum though? All three mediums (Manga Anime Novels) support the fact that well after the movie arc and well after Gaiden Sasuke isn’t taking the time to prioritize his family which makes him a bum

you said “Boruto doesn’t worship his father” as a way to try and downplay their bond and I called you out on it by mentioning the fact that his dad is the person who he admires most in the world

but he is an awful father? Acknowledging that is better than pretending as if it never happened

And your whole thing about Sasuke’s lack as a father being used prop up Naruto reeks of anti-BS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> No, it's not. Making everything about yourself is exactly what leads to people getting frustrated instead of feeling understood. Try telling somebody who just escaped from an axe murderer that you're just like them because you were lonely as a kid, see what happens.



like I said anti-BS the people that Naruto battles share a lot of similarities with him so he uses those shared similarities to find common ground

literally textbook usage of empathy

and your made up scenario is pointless and idiotic we’re talking about ninjas not axe murderers

A world where you can quite literally connect to peoples emotions and one where the protagonist is the most capable of connecting with peoples emotions since their version of god

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serah (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruv said:


> but it wasn’t wrong she made a valid statement about how her dad wasn’t available and that made her incredibly envious of Boruto’s dad which is fair to her she isn’t trying to hurt anyone she isn’t saying it out of spite she’s acknowledging the fondness she feels for Naruto to comfort Kawaki
> 
> so again why would she be punished by the narrative? Like I said you’re taking Sasuke being a bum way too personally



As I said, she would not be punished by the narrative because it supports what she said. She will never be proven wrong because her father is shit, for all intents and purposes. And that's where I have a problem. 



Bruv said:


> but he is a bum though? All three mediums (Manga Anime Novels) support the fact that well after the movie arc and well after Gaiden Sasuke isn’t taking the time to prioritize his family which makes him a bum







Bruv said:


> you said “Boruto doesn’t worship his father” as a way to try and downplay their bond and I called you out on it by mentioning the fact that his dad is the person who he admires most in the world



That's high praise for Boruto coming from me. He loves Naruto, but not to the point of being blind to his faults and droning on and on about how amazing he is.



Bruv said:


> but he is an awful father? Acknowledging that is better than pretending as if it never happened



Acknowledging that is not enough. They're keeping up the status quo, that's it.


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> As I said, she would not be punished by the narrative because it supports what she said. She will never be proven wrong because her father is shit, for all intents and purposes. And that's where I have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she did nothing wrong why would she be punished?

Or maybe it’s consistent with Sasuke being a bad father? If all three mediums are willing to write him as being a bad father

What on earth are you even talking about? Sarada isn’t blind to Naruto’s faults a single moment where she used her own experiences to empathize with Kawaki means she somehow worships Naruto

OK? That seems like a personal problem maybe the character isn’t making enough effort to be a father and maybe he is just a bad father

Like I said you’re taking Sasuke being a bad father way too personally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wisdom of a kage at seven (Oct 21, 2019)

Zef said:


> Who is Sakura?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Sakura, Kakashi and Naruto never said ‘I’ll love you whatever the path you choose’ they wanted him to change, and Naruto succeeded in doing so. Kakashi wasn’t prepared for his last ‘twist’ and gave him a face like ‘what the fuck are you doing’. Sakura had an irrational love, I’ll give you that, but even she realized Sasuke’s actions were dangerous and tried to kill him after the Danzo fight. 
Naruto, never accepted Sasuke even as a rival in his state during Vote2, he even says ‘I want to beat you more than anything, but not in your current state.’
Also I said Itachi showed him true love only in his LAST MOMENTS.
It’s true that sometimes he can shows affection, but as you can see in the scans it’s never something visceral (I don’t know if this word has the same meaning as in Italian) it’s more like ‘The right thing to do is to poke Sakura, hug Sarada, train Boruto’ but as showed in the anime his feeling are somewhere else. The ‘We’re nowhere like Jiraiya and Naruto’ line in the anime hit me like a truck. This is guy has a tornado of emotions inside.


----------



## Serah (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruv said:


> she did nothing wrong why would she be punished?
> 
> Or maybe it’s consistent with Sasuke being a bad father? If all three mediums are willing to write him as being a bad father
> 
> ...



Good god. Sarada saying she wants another fucking father is _right_. That's what I have problem with. 

Why make Sasuke have a family in the first place if your writing for him is gonna be this abysmal? His literal goal was to restore his clan, his entire motivation revolved around losing his family; how does it make sense for him to abandon his family, then give Sarada false hope and abandon her yet again while fussing with somebody else's kid. 

While I'm at it, let's talk about Sakura, too. Is she meant to be seen as someone who can't even get an ounce of affection from her supposed husband and has 0 (zero) influence on him? I mean, their hearts are connected and shit, so why isn't it showing? Why did Sasuke marry her, only to abandon her and continue to not give a shit? Please, make it make sense to me. And don't start with "he hates her actually" because as per Kishi's own words, they're supposed to be happy with each other.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

We are all discussing this stuff here, while in reality, sasuke is near half dead and naruto is missing with a planet level threat looming. 


How is he ever gonna give any time to his family and daughter again? The said events are going to make him even more distant


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 21, 2019)

wisdom of a kage at seven said:


> Sakura, Kakashi and Naruto never said ‘I’ll love you whatever the path you choose’ they wanted him to change, and Naruto succeeded in doing so. Kakashi wasn’t prepared for his last ‘twist’ and gave him a face like ‘what the fuck are you doing’. Sakura had an irrational love, I’ll give you that, but even she realized Sasuke’s actions were dangerous and tried to kill him after the Danzo fight.
> Naruto, never accepted Sasuke even as a rival in his state during Vote2, he even says ‘I want to beat you more than anything, but not in your current state.’
> Also I said Itachi showed him true love only in his LAST MOMENTS.
> It’s true that sometimes he can shows affection, but as you can see in the scans it’s never something visceral (I don’t know if this word has the same meaning as in Italian) it’s more like ‘The right thing to do is to poke Sakura, hug Sarada, train Boruto’ but as showed in the anime his feeling are somewhere else. The ‘We’re nowhere like Jiraiya and Naruto’ line in the anime hit me like a truck. This is guy has a tornado of emotions inside.



They wanted him to change because he was trying to be a genocidal dictator?

Itachi was irresponsible he left his problem to Naruto instead of not torturing his younger brother to the point of insanity


Serah said:


> Good god. Sarada saying she wants another fucking father is _right_. That's what I have problem with.
> 
> Why make Sasuke have a family in the first place if your writing for him is gonna be this abysmal? His literal goal was to restore his clan, his entire motivation revolved around losing his family; how does it make sense for him to abandon his family, then give Sarada false hope and abandon her yet again while fussing with somebody else's kid.
> 
> While I'm at it, let's talk about Sakura, too. Is she meant to be seen as someone who can't even get an ounce of affection from her supposed husband and has 0 (zero) influence on him? I mean, their hearts are connected and shit, so why isn't it showing? Why did Sasuke marry her, only to abandon her and continue to not give a shit? Please, make it make sense to me. And don't start with "he hates her actually" because as per Kishi's own words, they're supposed to be happy with each other.



she didn’t say that she said “I felt that way at one point and how Naruto‘s presence makes me feel safe”

OK cool? The Sasuke you want is a perfect family man the Sasuke that actually exists is a rather terrible father deal with it

I don’t know it could be decades of trauma leading to one very messed up middle-age man who probably shouldn’t have even had a child in the first place just a thought?

Sakura’s relationship to Sasuke is different from Sarada she doesn’t need him to be a father to her like she said “all she needs is for him to come home safe every once in a while”

what a novel idea a grown woman is more capable of handling absence than a preteen child deal with the fact that Sasuke is a rather terrible father and despite all your moaning and crying that will still be a reality


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> Good god. Sarada saying she wants another fucking father is _right_. That's what I have problem with.
> 
> *Why make Sasuke have a family in the first place if your writing for him is gonna be this abysmal?*
> [



 That´s what I´ve been saying year after year since the spin off was petpetarted
Since gaiden, really




> His literal goal was to restore his clan, his entire motivation revolved around losing his family; how does it make sense for him to abandon his family, then give Sarada false hope an*d abandon her yet again while fussing with somebody else's kid.*



who, dodnt forget it, appears in the flashfoprward wearing his cape, headband and sword




> While I'm at it, let's talk about Sakura, too. Is she meant to be seen as someone who can't even get an ounce of affection from her supposed husband and has 0 (zero) influence on him? I mean, their hearts are connected and shit, so why isn't it showing? Why did Sasuke marry her, only to abandon her and continue to not give a shit? Please, make it make sense to me. And don't start with "he hates her actually" because as per Kishi's own words, they're supposed to be happy with each other.



This has an easier answer

SP


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruv said:


> Sakura’s relationship to Sasuke is different from Sarada she doesn’t need him to be a father to her like she said “all she needs is for him to come home safe every once in a while”



Precisely
Poor Sakura´s  existence has been made of waiting, anyway
 she´s the Penelope of the Nardoverse



> what a novel idea a* grown woman is more capable of handling absence than a preteen child *deal with the fact that Sasuke is a *rather terrible father*


 who has been never in her life
that´s why she said she envied Bort his dad and his moaning annoyed her  and that has been  the  truth since gaiden chapter 3


----------



## Zef (Oct 21, 2019)

wisdom of a kage at seven said:


> Sakura, Kakashi and Naruto never said ‘I’ll love you whatever the path you choose’ *they wanted him to change*


So did Itachi

He went out of his way *several* times to change Sasuke.

-To make him seek revenge.

-To make him kill his best friend and awake Mangekyou.

-To force him to protect Konoha in case his previous attempts to change Sasuke went too far.

Sasuke was rarely allowed to be his own person because he was dancing to Itachi's tune for half the damn series.

And you're misinterpreting what Itachi said, he wasn't telling Sasuke to go ahead and destroy the village, capture the Bijuu, or kill Naruto because he's okay with it.

No, he said that he would love Sasuke no matter what choice he made, but that doesn't mean he agrees with the choices.


Similarly Team 7 has never stopped loving Sasuke even when he made choices they disagreed with.


> It’s true that sometimes he can shows affection, but as you can see in the scans it’s never something visceral


That's like.....your opinion.


You said he wasn't the type to give hugs, I showed you him giving hugs.
Don't change goalposts now.




> but as showed in the anime


The anime which is shit and renowned for character regression.


----------



## Serah (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruv said:


> she didn’t say that she said “I felt that way at one point and how Naruto‘s presence makes me feel safe”
> 
> OK cool? The Sasuke you want is a perfect family man the Sasuke that actually exists is a rather terrible father deal with it
> 
> ...



She said that at times (multiple times) she wished Naruto was her father instead. If Boruto said that about Naruto you would be rightfully angry, because Naruto and Boruto have a deep bond and care about each other. The same cannot be said for Sasuke and Sarada. I'm sorry if you think that it's unreasonable to wish for my favorite character to have a strong bond with his _daughter_. 

The Sasuke I want actually spends time with his family. That's all.

Implying that people with severe trauma can't have a happy family and shouldn't even try is shitty. Maybe if you understood the concept of empathy I wouldn't need to tell you that. 

Sakura's relationship to Sasuke is nonexistent as far as Boruto's writing goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 21, 2019)

So what's the consensus?


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> She said that at times (multiple times) she wished Naruto was her father instead. If Boruto said that about Naruto you would be rightfully angry, because Naruto and Boruto have a deep bond and care about each other. The same cannot be said for Sasuke and Sarada. I'm sorry if you think that it's unreasonable to wish for my favorite character to have a strong bond with his _daughter_.
> 
> The Sasuke I want actually spends time with his family. That's all.
> 
> ...



and that’s bad why? She’s allowed to acknowledge how her father has never been there for her and that’s a nonstarter because Naruto actually makes an effort to be there for his son

That Sasuke doesn’t exist I can point you to a website called fanfiction.com if you’d like?

congrats on twisting my words I never said that I said that his severe traumas are the main reasons why he’s an incapable father and that he wasn’t ready or capable of being a father considering how Sarada’s life has turned out so far I’d say I’m right

it’s a simple fact that some people have too many issues to properly raise children which Sasuke does luckily for him Sakura is there

it’s kind of cute to see you pretend to care about mental illness to push your point though

He’s not a good father He probably will never be deal with it


----------



## wisdom of a kage at seven (Oct 21, 2019)

Zef said:


> So did Itachi
> 
> He went out of his way *several* times to change Sasuke.
> 
> ...


Again you bring up Itachi’s past when I was talking just about his final words. Obviously Itachi wanted Sasuke to turn back to the village, make children etc. but he also realized the circumstances made that dream very hard, almost impossible if it weren’t for the Naruto-Sasuke bond.
Also they didn’t love Sasuke for what he was, but for his potential himself. It’s a lot different.


----------



## Vilu (Oct 21, 2019)

Corvida said:


> This has an easier answer
> 
> Kishi


FTFY


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 21, 2019)

Sauce needs to reproduce and try again


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Vilu said:


> FTFY



the "I hate romance and I couldn't even watch the Last smooch?
well, yes
But spin off and all the shit in anime and novels  that came after 700 had a job

we got Cupid Sakura
edit-and yes, gaiden plot ahs not pardon of God


----------



## Serah (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruv said:


> congrats on twisting my words I never said that





Bruv said:


> I don’t know it could be decades of trauma leading to one very messed up middle-age man who probably shouldn’t have even had a child in the first place just a thought?



middle aged men after decades of trauma probably shouldn't have children
where did i misunderstand you?

by the way, sasuke was, like, what, 20? when he started a family. now that would actually be a good argument because starting a family at 20 doesn't tend to go very well, lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Son Of Man said:


> Sauce needs to reproduce and try again



 He had a chance
OMG ALIENSS HAPPENED
 So....................Only if Sarada gets her sib eyes


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> middle aged men after decades of trauma probably shouldn't have children
> where did i misunderstand you?
> 
> by the way, sasuke was, like, what, 20? when he started a family. now that would actually be a good argument because starting a family at 20 never ended well, lmao.


Are you stupid? The massacre happened when he was six or seven right? That’s at least 13 to 14 years of trauma plus another decade of self-imposed social isolation from Batsuke

All of that leads to one very messed up person who even if he did have a kid he’s not properly equipped to deal with or raise that kid

Keep pretending to care about mental illness to push your point though


----------



## Serah (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruv said:


> Are you stupid? The massacre happened when he was six or seven right? That’s at least 13 to 14 years of trauma plus another decade of self-imposed social isolation from Batsuke
> 
> All of that leads to one very messed up person who even if he did have a kid he’s not properly equipped to deal with or raise that kid
> 
> Keep pretending to care about mental illness to push your point though



I don't care how many years of trauma he's experienced, it doesn't change the fact that conflating the ability to have a happy family with trauma is shitty. Besides, none of the Boruto writers (I'm not sure about the novels, though, never read them) have _ever _addressed Sasuke's mental issues. Heck, they didn't even do anything regarding Sasuke's dead clan, no doubt because it would show Konoha in a _very _bad light.

Edit: Oh, right. Sasuke's immense trauma somehow doesn't stop him from having a healthy relationship with Boruto. Funny how it works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> I don't care how many years of trauma he's experienced, it doesn't change the fact that conflating the ability to have a happy family with trauma is shitty. Besides, none of the Boruto writers (I'm not sure about the novels, though, never read them) have _ever _addressed Sasuke's mental issues. Heck, they didn't even do anything regarding Sasuke's dead clan, no doubt because it would show Konoha in a _very _bad light.



buzz off the trauma he’s suffered very much plays a part in his inability to be a father

Like said keep pretending to care about mental illness to make your point you fake activist

I view his failure as a father as rather accurate for someone who’s suffered as much as he’s suffered

OK? That doesn’t change the fact it still exists and that he viewed his absence as better than keeping in contact with his family “because that way they wouldn’t have something to miss” Does that sound like a man who was prepared to be a father?

because Boruto is not his son you dense person he has a level of distance from him he doesn’t have to raise him all he has to do is teach him and tell him not to be such a little shit every now and then

and it’s not healthy Boruto still has an idealized view of Sasuke and his job which will eventually have to be broken if he wants to become his own person


----------



## Serah (Oct 21, 2019)

Bruv said:


> I view his failure as a father as rather accurate for someone who’s suffered as much as he’s suffered


You had your family murdered by your brother who actually wanted to stop a revolution from happening because his government ordered him to do so? That's something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 21, 2019)

Serah said:


> You had your family murdered by your brother who actually wanted to stop a revolution from happening because his government ordered him to do so? That's something.


Are you done? Stop deflecting Sasuke suffered an enormous amount of trauma and never really dealt with it so it’s logical that he’s not exactly capable of raising a child or being a father

it’s called empathy you pedantic bozo you don’t have to directly experience certain things to understand how they would feel


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 21, 2019)

@Serah solo'ing this thread 



wisdom of a kage at seven said:


> Call me mad but I like what I’m seeing. Sasuke suddenly becoming a caring husband and father would make no sense, or better it’s like missing character development. He has been a renegade, a terrorist, consumed by hate, lusting for power, in short a cursed individual, cursed by the blood that rush inside his heart, who lead to a terrible fate and attracted every kind of twisted person. The only one who loved him despite his choices was his dead brother, and he did so just in his final words. He simply wasn’t prepared to love someone in a simple manner, the small actions that would make Sakura and Sarada melt, like a hug when it’s needed. He experienced just the extremes of love and hate. Let’s see what happens, maybe he will surprise us.



Sasuke got over that 10 years ago. Try again 



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> You know if it had all ended in gaiden and continued the way it was, with sarda being happy and okay whenever sasuke comes home occasionally, tht would be IT for their relationship. It'd be static and boring, and they would never focus on it.



Wrong. It would be normal and more in character than anything we have now. The only thing stoppinf Sasuke from being a good father in Gaiden was his mission. That ended. So we would actually have scenes of Sasuke and Sarada bonding.

You know that thing that you always beg for in the Boruto series. 



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Now sasuke and sarada both have new avenues to develop their bond because of the problems here.



Right. Lets regress both characters, have both look shitty, just so we can have some "development"

Its almost like if competent authors can give characters development without shitting on their entire prior character 



Serah said:


> In short, Naruto is resident jesus for keeping the world safe. He gets to be cool, worshipped and beloved by his family. Sasuke is resident "cool" guy whose efforts to protect the world are never praised or acknowledged by anybody despite him actually having it much harder. His family meanwhile is constantly portrayed as miserable and broken. At this point I would not be surprised if they went as far as to make even Sakura say that she wishes she married Naruto because we just _gotta_ see how perfect and desirable Naruto is.



Say it again for the people in the back

Straight from the SP playbook. 

Kodachi continues to treat Sasuke like a deadbeat father, while Naruto is portrayed as the ideal father every kid wants. All while Sasuke has sacrificed far more to protect everyone, and what does he get in return: his daughter saying she rather have Naruto as a father. 

The bias towards Naruto is beyond logic.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> And I'm seeing the same with sasuke too. Sasuke fans are hating on Sarada for calling him out as a shit dad but that's the truth, slowly the " real" sarada fans are coming out, the ones who are in it for her character or just that she's SS kid and Uchiha
> 
> 
> Sasuke deserves this not gonna lie and he himself said he had it coming.
> ...



GTFO with this clique shit 

Sasuke fans trashing Sarada are completely in the right. 

Sarada's logic is a joke and her behind the back line is an insult to Sasuke's sacrifice. She loves Naruto for protecting the village but ignores Sasuke despite Sasuke protecting the entire world and sacrificing way more to do so 

When's the last time Sarada has ever cared about Sasuke in a non selfish way? Sasuke deserves better that the treatment Kodachi is giving him, and by extension deserves better than this Sarada. 

You keep thinking this is some Sasuke vs Sarada thing when its not. 

People are trashing Kodachi's Sarada hence Kodachi's writing.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> GTFO with this clique shit
> 
> Sasuke fans trashing Sarada are completely in the right.
> 
> ...





Zensuki said:


> @Serah solo'ing this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing is Sarada is speaking in the past tense 

It's clear as day she's very happy on the mention of sasuke coming home


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The only thing is Sarada is speaking in the past tense
> 
> It's clear as day she's very happy on the mention of sasuke coming home


But people must ignore that part because it doesnt fit the narrative.
The idea that someone can forgive sasuke but not totally forget the pain of the past like a retard is apparently bad. Because you know giving a forehead poke and saying sorry has the ability to erase the past.
People acting like she is sitting there trashing the guy when the only thing she did was relate a feeling she had at one point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> People acting like she is sitting there trashing the guy when the only thing she did was relate a feeling she had at one point.


She only said this to empathize and console kawaki like naruto usually does with this villains, all that I know how you feel talk no jutsu bullshit

Idk why it's being blown way out of proportion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Wrong. It would be normal and more in character than anything we have now. The only thing stopping Sasuke from being a good father in Gaiden was his mission.



non communication with his child for years still left hanging nonetheless






> Kodachi continues to treat Sasuke like a deadbeat father, while Naruto is portrayed as the ideal father every kid wants. All while Sasuke has sacrificed far more



His daugher, for example
or rather, being a father,  as he miserably told Konofuckingmaru
The down side of this is he didn't suffer unilaterally all these years  that he...vanished
Honda picturing him stubbornly refusing to see his family is a travesty
the endless mission is another but even that doesn't delete gaiden´s misery



> and what does he get in return:



The logical result of putting the "brighter future"  over family life, Zen-giving SP the chance of making the thing endless-

*being a stranger* to it



Zensuki said:


> GTFO with this clique shit
> 
> Sasuke fans trashing Sarada are completely in the right.



 No they aren't
I´m fed up with the" selfless military man sent abroad" comparison and the acting all offended since gaiden while since Gaiden because the comparison is not valid-I´m sure  even military sent abroad try to contact their children sometimes, know how they are and how they look., are feeling and doing.


the Bat is an international man of mystery-intelligence agent that plot vanished and deleted  his identity disappearing for years
if he sacrificed his family life for security then he should realize what he lost.

a life



> When's the last time Sarada has ever cared about Sasuke in a non selfish way?



The chapter when she brightened like a lightbulb when she saw her mother bringing flowers
the episode when he left a note to his father-in their own supposed home-  saying he knew he was so busy  and thanking him, asking him to feed properly and mentioning_ how her mother was_



> Sasuke deserves better that the treatment Kodachi is giving him,


He didn't deserve gaiden plot, and he didn't deserve  his  pathetic post gaiden portrayal



> and by extension deserves better than this Sarada.



No-Sarada deserves better than _this _Sasuke
A Sasuke that shouldn't have had a family if he was to be wandering and atoning forever





> Sarada's logic is a joke and her behind the back line is an insult to Sasuke's sacrifice.


Because she was what Sasuke sacrificed

If Sarada sometimes fantasizing about having a father in Konoha when she was growing up makes her a monster of ingratitude so be it.
She can thank Sasuke as a ninja but  as a  daughter, she´s only indebted to Sakura


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> She only said this to empathize and console kawaki


 ahhhhhhh nooooo stop reading what is actually written! 
Even if we dont take into consideration that she is saying it to support kawaki point and share the same feels. How does someone saying she or he felt in the past proves that the said person have the same mindset 
"There was a time when I broke my hand" 
"WhY ArE YoU LifTiNG tHeN" 



> like naruto usually does with this villains, all that I know how you feel talk no jutsu bullshit
> 
> Idk why it's being blown way out of proportion


 because the past tense doesnt exist


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The only thing is Sarada is speaking in the past tense



That doesn't excuse her saying it in the present. She fully knows why Sasuke was absent. She fully knows that her thoughts in the past were because she had no idea/faith in the truth. 

She likes to go on about protecting the village and yet actively insults her father who has sacrificed more than Naruto ever will to protect the village. Explain that to me.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Sarada should thank sasuke for leaving for years without ANY contact and she should have never had any negative thought about her dad leaving. In fact a 11 years old who was hanging by the thread through her mom's baseless hopes and excuses should have smiled and said 
"Oh it's cool my dad fucked off , on a mission, the one time I finally met him for the first time he didnt recognized me and acted like a jerk afterwards, but ya know I should have never had any negative thought about him because he is life and truth" 
Is it some kind of comedy? ck


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> That doesn't excuse her saying it in the present. L


She was just trying to console kawaki by relating her problems with his 

Doesn't mean she still believes it in the present or it is still the case. Clearly she loves sasuke very much

And she rightly called out boruto for being a brat who was blessed with a father 




Zensuki said:


> She fully knows why Sasuke was absent. She fully knows that her thoughts in the past were because she had no idea/faith in the truth.


Yes she does, and she was simply cutting out the stuff to fit her narrative in front of kawaki. Kawaki doesn't know sasuke and his story. Kawaki needed to know good things about naruto. And that's what she did, told him what he needed to hear.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> That doesn't excuse her saying it in the present. She fully knows why Sasuke was absent.



 Vanished
absent is bad enough but he
vanished
the gaiden stunt  have no words to define it unless Sasuke had been made a prisoner


this




is unforgivable




> [
> She likes to go on about protecting the village and yet actively insults her father who has sacrificed more than Naruto ever will to protect the village. Explain that to me.



  Because she was the sacrificed thing
That's what  even anime Sarada tried to explain to Berzolo.....
Never knowing where your progenitor might be,  what can he be doing. and what time of the year he can manifest himself
is
not
cool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Corvida said:


> l
> 
> *Because she was the sacrificed thing*





GG


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> That doesn't excuse her saying it in the present. She fully knows why Sasuke was absent. She fully knows that her thoughts in the past were because she had no idea/faith in the truth.
> 
> She likes to go on about protecting the village and yet actively insults her father who has sacrificed more than Naruto ever will to protect the village. Explain that to me.


How is she insulting him by stating how she felt at one point? She is literally saying at one point I felt like that.
She thought about it, is she saying that he wasnt justified? Is she even blaming him for anything here? She is simply saying at one point I felt that way. That's it 
How is expressing a thought she once had a disrespect to sasuke? 
She doesnt feel like that anymore factually, but she thought like this at one point....then what's the problem with saying it?.....
Because the mistakes of the almighty should be buried and any memory related to it forgotten in the limbs ? And again how is she trashing or disrespecting the guy in that specific moment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devil_Jin (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The only thing is Sarada is speaking in the past tense
> 
> It's clear as day she's very happy on the mention of sasuke coming home


Damn
If any of us had said shit like that the least was an optimistic rating with a massive reply.

I wonder why that isn't the case now? What happened @Abcdjdj1234  ? ￼￼


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Amirsh said:


> Damn
> If any of us had said shit like that the least was an optimistic rating with a massive reply.
> 
> I wonder why that isn't the case now? What happened ? ￼￼



Shit like what? I've never denied that sarada is a naruto wanker since the very start. I'm all on board for her to become like naruto if the writers make her anything like him that is


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Amirsh said:


> Damn
> If any of us had said shit like that the least was an optimistic rating with a massive reply.
> 
> I wonder why that isn't the case now? What happened @Abcdjdj1234  ? ￼￼


Because she was literally smiling like a goof when she saw her mom buying flowers and hence realised her dad is back? 
You know MOST time when you have a grudge ot problem with someone you dont have those reaction when they come back.  it's not being optimistic it's a fact lmao


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> She was just trying to console kawaki by relating her problems with his



She could have done that without shitting on her dad 



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Doesn't mean she still believes it in the present or it is still the case.



Then why even bring it up? If she knows that her thoughts in the past were misconceptions, and that her father was away solely due to protecting the world whats her issue?

Protecting the world is only praiseworthy when it doesn't affect her? 

You still haven't explained this 



Zensuki said:


> She likes to go on about protecting the village and yet actively insults her father who has sacrificed more than Naruto ever will to protect the village. Explain that to me.


----------



## Devil_Jin (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Shit like what? I've never denied that sarada is a naruto wanker since the very start. I'm all on board for her to become like naruto if the writers make her anything like him that is


Nah you know what was said

But I'm not interested in furthering this so let's drop it


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I mean I feel that the scene in the manga right now were she says sometimes she wondered how would it be if Naruto was her Dad
> 
> doesn't relate to the present but is in reference to Gaiden, hence why she uses later terms in the past tense like "WAS jealous of Boruto", etc...
> 
> ...



Same as Sarada never knew a functioning father ad Naruto behaviour was new to her
that´s what she described to Kawaki





So the messianic TNJ got to her


----------



## Devil_Jin (Oct 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Because she was literally smiling like a goof when she saw her mom buying flowers and hence realised her dad is back?
> You know MOST time when you have a grudge ot problem with someone you dont have those reaction when they come back.  it's not being optimistic it's a fact lmao


I think you misunderstood what I meant back there my bad


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I mean I feel that the scene in the manga right now were she says sometimes she wondered how would it be if Naruto was her Dad
> 
> doesn't relate to the present but is in reference to Gaiden, hence why she uses later terms in the past tense like "WAS jealous of Boruto", etc...
> 
> ...


Then there are the DIE HARD Naruto and Sasuke worship brigades

in this case Naruto WORSHIP fandom (not Naruto fans) who then relate to Kawaki saying

OMG this BOY is my spirit animal because he is literally putting his life on the line saying things like

"I would rather die then hand over the 7th to you"

what a perfect son

lol as if a son should worship his father, and sacrifice himself as some tool for his Dad rather then a Parent instead trying to relate and protect their own child


they don't wan't Naruto to actually have a son they just want Naruto to have assets that worship and prop him up

a groupie

a fanboy that is also related to him since "Naruto deserves it" and he is now a SAINT and can never be wrong

if he does something bad it is on the other party to make it better by reassuring him since "blah blah *his past*" "blah blah *how dare they criticize when they have it better*"

and thus went after Boruto and made this "spoiled brat" meme because he dared talk back to a Naruto who lied and went back on his word

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Then there are the DIE HARD Naruto and Sasuke worship brigades




I'm gradually disliking the hardcore naruto and sasuke fans who think they're completely perfect and should be wanked all the time 

Really saw the true side when sasuke fans have been shitting on sarada for saying this and disowning her over the dialogue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zef (Oct 21, 2019)

This chapter has divided the SSS base.


Kodachi has ruined everything.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Zef said:


> This chapter has divided the SSS base.
> 
> 
> Kodachi has ruined everything.



Gaiden did before, Zef


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Zef said:


> This chapter has divided the SSS base.
> 
> 
> Kodachi has ruined everything.


Like I said in the Sarada FC

SSS fans


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I'm gradually disliking the hardcore naruto and sasuke fans who think they're completely perfect and should be wanked all the time
> 
> Really saw the true side when sasuke fans have been shitting on sarada for saying this and disowning her over the dialogue


Never thought I'd see the day when you of all people would be one of the more reasonable folks.


But seriously, I get why people are assblasted about it, and you don't have to like it, but the reaction is just a tad bit ridiculous. You'd think such a simple line wouldn't phase people after the shitshow that was gaiden.


----------



## Zef (Oct 21, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Gaiden did before, Zef


True.


I remember going on Tumblr after Gaiden and seeing some SS fan create a OC child for them to replace Sarada.



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Like I said in the Sarada FC
> 
> SSS fans


I haven't checked the FC today yet.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> "well Sarada would never say this.... look at as she worships Naruto in Gaiden" "a true child"


She... Does


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Zef said:


> True.
> 
> 
> I remember going on Tumblr after Gaiden and seeing some SS fan create a OC child for them to replace Sarada.


Not to mention that -very talented-whack drawing Sasuke killing her




> QUOTE="Abcdjdj1234, post: 60778503, member: 260825"]I've
> 
> 
> There is a particular user who replaces her with a male kid, and his art is very good too but he / she really hates Sarada for some reason



yep-that one

I cannot i imagine how dumblr is now


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Blu-ray said:


> Never thought I'd say the day when you of all people would be one of the more reasonable folks.



I've always been on team Sarada from day one when it comes to naruto and sasuke vs her , Idk what you're taking about 




Zef said:


> I remember going on Tumblr after Gaiden and seeing some SS fan create a OC child for them to replace Sarada.


There is a particular user who replaces her with a male kid, and his art is very good too but he / she really hates Sarada for some reason


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Blu-ray said:


> Never thought I'd say the day when you of all people would be one of the more reasonable folks.
> 
> 
> But seriously, I get why people are assblasted about it, and you don't have to like it, but the reaction is just a tad bit ridiculous. You *think such a simple line wouldn't phase people after the shitshow that was gaiden*.





The real question of the thread should be

Do you think Sasuke and Sarada will EVER get a relationship?
any?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Sasuke is gonna need a redemption arc at this rate 


He better save all the kids and make sarada say that my dad is the coolest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sasuke is gonna need a redemption arc at this rate



How many times I said the Bat needed a redemption  of his redemption?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Corvida said:


> How many times I said the Bat needed a redemption  of his redemption?


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 21, 2019)

Zef said:


> This chapter has divided the SSS base.
> 
> 
> Kodachi has ruined everything.



Eh its just highlighted the split that was always there between the SSS base that disregard Boruto and the SSS base that follow Boruto. 

Personally, I think the latter are too optimistic, thinking Sasuke will get a worthy redemption arc, that Sarada will be relevant to the story like Sasuke was, that Sasuke and Sarada's relationship will be fleshed out and the most deluded of all, that Sasuke and Sakura will have their relationship developed.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Personally, I think the latter are too optimistic, thinking Sasuke will get a worthy redemption arc, that Sarada will be relevant to the story like Sasuke was, that Sasuke and Sarada's relationship will be fleshed out and the most deluded of all, that* Sasuke and Sakura will have their relationship developed*.


The novels are doing a pretty good job and they're under boruto


----------



## Corvida (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The novels are doing a pretty good job and they're under boruto


  isn't it funny that the only time SP was* forced *to have a Sasuke  trying to interact  with Sarada episode was adapting a novel?


----------



## xingi (Oct 21, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The novels are doing a pretty good job and they're under boruto


Technically they are under Naruto but in boruto timeline


----------



## Zef (Oct 21, 2019)

Blu-ray said:


> But seriously, I get why people are assblasted about it, and you don't have to like it, but the reaction is just a tad bit ridiculous. *You think such a simple line wouldn't phase people after the shitshow that was gaiden.*


The annoyance is that some people are tired of being in the same spot ever since the Gaiden shitshow.

IRL Gaiden came out some 4-5 years ago, but the status quo remains the same.

Also I see people saying Sarada said those words in past tense, but the line "*there've been times*", can mean as far back as a year ago or yesterday, or a few hours ago.
So yeah, technically past tense, but not necessarily all the way back to Gaiden.

I'm not convinced she means it as a feeling that she's had way back in the Gaiden arc, and has never had again.

Especially when you consider anime scenes like Sarada telling Sasuke to come to dinner, and him just blowing his family off to go hang around some trees. With things like that I can definitely see Sarada thinking from time to time even after Gaiden that Naruto would be better off as her dad.

All that being said I don't agree she should be getting hate for her thoughts.


Corvida said:


> Not to mention that -very talented-whack drawing Sasuke killing her
> I cannot i imagine how dumblr is now


Wow, really?

Must have missed that one, all I saw was the fanart of the OC child with SS.

But I do love their assumption that Sasuke would somehow have time for another child when he can't even make time for Sarada.




Abcdjdj1234 said:


> There is a particular user who replaces her with a male kid, and his art is very good too but he / she really hates Sarada for some reason


She hates her because Sarada spoke bad of her parents iirc.

But Sarada shouldn't be getting hate for Sasuke's bad parenting.

Honestly at this point if Sasuke carries off Bubonic for some years to train I might have to unstan him.


Unlike previous versions of Sasuke's character where I could sympathize with him wanting revenge, I can't sympathize with this new hermit lifestyle.

Not without an explanation from him at least which we are severely lacking for some reason:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> this is what Boruto has been getting all the time since the movie lol
> 
> I remember said crazy die hard worship cult Naruto fans started saying
> 
> ...


Join the sarada gang, you are already there  
No more seriously this is the same thing boruto faced, but actually boruto had it easier, at least boruto was in fact complaining. Sarada wasnt even complaining she said she thought about it AT SOME MOMENTS! like the reminiscence of a thought she had, but no she has no right. It's like some want the kids to have no personality and just be blowing their parents h24. 
Did sarada even blame anything on sasuke this chapter? No is she saying he is a shit dad as of now ? No. She simply said at one point that was her mindset and I am sorry she had every reason to think that. When you are 11 never saw your dad and the first time you meet not only he doesnt recognize you! But he also throw a stupid line like "this is none of your concern" and act like a jerk, and in that moment you just happened to meet a wonderful father figure who is all shiny and smiling and all happy to go. Yes you might have such a thought
And it's not like she is a blind naruto fangirl either, she started to call him out on his bullshit and kawaki bias not even 2 chapters ago.
In other word she is someone sincere who wont shut up or hide what she thinks even if she likes you.
And thank god because that tells me when kawaki or kawaki possessed by jigen become some DARK EMO OVERLOAD she wont sit there crying for his ass, she will do what's necessary to protect the people she likes and stand true to her convictions.
In fact I hope that's where her character is going she would take more after Hashirama if anything more than naruto 



Zef said:


> True.
> 
> 
> I remember going on Tumblr after Gaiden and seeing some SS fan create a OC child for them to replace Sarada.
> ...


 well...... 
The day I might start not liking sarada is when she will start taking people's bullshit and be some weakass chick, for now I think we are far from it 


Please don't fall in love and become stupid for no reason  , wear all the shitty outfit but not a pairing


----------



## Raniero (Oct 21, 2019)

Zef said:


> True.
> 
> 
> I remember going on Tumblr after Gaiden and seeing some SS fan create a OC child for them to replace Sarada.
> ...


I remember seeing that on pixiv. How assblasted do you have to be that upset over a child wanting answers for her missing father?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 21, 2019)

Raniero said:


> I remember seeing that on pixiv. How assblasted do you have to be that upset over a child wanting answers for her missing father?


How dumb do you have to be to hate the kid of your favorite pairing


----------



## Ultrafragor (Oct 21, 2019)

Sasuke was trash but y'all want him to be rewarded with a good family life so bad.

Are people really upset that Sarada just said the most real and obvious truth?

Pretending she was happy with her family dynamic growing up would be nonsensical bullshit. Especially given how central Boruto and Naruto's relationship was to the plot.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 21, 2019)

Zef said:


> The annoyance is that some people are tired of being in the same spot ever since the Gaiden shitshow.
> 
> IRL Gaiden came out some 4-5 years ago, but the status quo remains the same.
> 
> ...


 the reason why it cant be recent is because we know they are a pretty happy happy crew. Even back in the boruto movie arc both were excited to see him, in this current arc she is super happy to see the guy. So it wouldnt fit 
Also the reason why most are convinced its gaiden is because she spit out the exact same thought she had way back in gaiden when she first met him. It's pretty clear she is talking about the first time when they met which is what draws the parallel with kawaki, in both similar situation he acted the same way, it wouldnt make sense for it to be now since again they seem to even have their little traditions of throwing flowers at suce kiki when he comes back 



> *Especially when you consider anime* scenes like Sarada telling Sasuke to come to dinner, and him just blowing his family off to go hang around some trees. With things like that I can definitely see Sarada thinking from time to time even after Gaiden that Naruto would be better off as her dad.


The fucking guy drawing the manga doesnt even consider the anime himself anymore, he stopped counting the differences and that's according to himself.
In the anime for example sasuke's character pretty much is always around boruto when in the manga for example we know he does other stuffs with his family, working with shikamaru and sai who Grant's him big missions some times. That's just one difference 



> But I do love their assumption that Sasuke would somehow have time for another child when he can't even make time for Sarada.


 this is again anime BS, in the manga boruto and sasuke had one scene post movie arc it was in chapter 11 and it was pretty much him saying "Wow bro lol your body ain't normal after that weird alien put a seal on you feels bad to be you, warn me when some super duper shit happens to you like trees growing out of your head, bye"  
 It doesnt make sense in the anime because they are portraying two contradictory ideas that sasuke does hang out with boruto but by some magic trick cannot get home....which is retarded...




> Honestly at this point if Sasuke carries off *Bubonic* for some years to train I might have to unstan him.


 @Corvida


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 21, 2019)

Salad can be a strong girl and call on other people's BS. She can even stay independant and never marry. 

But geez, dehyping her dad's brainwashing pokes is so disrespectful. 

Thankfully Sakura is completely under the spell of Sasuke's UCHIHA pheromones and brainwashing pokes. What a relief.


----------



## Vilu (Oct 21, 2019)

Okay I'm going to play devil's advocate for both sides. 

While I agree with @Reviewing Logic about fanbase unfairly hating on new gen for mistakes of their parents. Naruto and Sasuke haven't spent enough time with their children. Naruto didn't even teach his children any jutsu. Sasuke bailed on his family for years without contact. And it's bad. Kids have a perfect right to be angry at their fathers.

But I also understand side of Naruto/Sasuke fans. The problem is that Kishi inserted his parenting problems into Naruto and Sasuke. Many people ask why Naruto won't just use clones in work so he can spend time with his family. And answer is plot. Naruto should be able to spend time with his family while managing his Hokage's duties. Heck even this arc proves it when Naruto just spent time with his wife and children and went shopping with Kawaki.

Sasuke sent letters to Naruto and even supposedly have mobile phone. He has spacetime ability so he should be able to quickly come home from wherever he is. But he didn't so Sarada could have "Karin is my mama because she has the same glasses as me" drama.

The thing is there could be similar dramas without making Naruto and Sasuke the worst fathers ever existing. Boruto still could be pissed at Naruto for spending less time while Naruto still was loving and doting father he has been before he became Hokage. Would it kill Kishi/Kodachi if Naruto would teach Boruto at least Shadow Clone Jutsu? Naruto could still come home and spend time with his family and have problems at comunicating with Boruto.

And Sarada could still be angry at Sasuke for spending most of his time on missions without making it look like he avoids his family at all cost. She could be still sad that she doesn't see Sasuke often and Sasuke at least sending letters or calling home to contact his family.

The thing is if they would show Naruto and Sasuke being decent while busy dads then Boruto and Sarada wouldn't be these innocent poor kids neglected by their fathers. The problems would have been on both sides. And since they wanted to develop new gen and there is peace plus Kishimoto inserting his problems then they decided to throw Naruto and Sasuke under the bus.


----------



## Femme (Oct 21, 2019)

Sakura is enough for sarada.
She is just jealous of the idea of having sasuke around, it isn’t fair to her, he isn’t hokage why should he be away. The irony in Saradas statement is that sasuke is really doing everything that naruto is said to do. 

Naruto is just more outwardly affectionate while sasuke isn’t


----------



## LesExit (Oct 21, 2019)

Zef said:


> The annoyance is that some people are tired of being in the same spot ever since the Gaiden shitshow.
> 
> IRL Gaiden came out some 4-5 years ago, but the status quo remains the same.
> 
> ...


Ya I don't get the past tense argument very much. I truly think that given how fucked up the SSS family situation still is, with Sasuke still seemingly being absent all the time, she would still have these thoughts after Gaiden. It seems like an upgrade from nothing at all, to the bare minimum. 

I think Sarada loves her father, but at the same time still wishes for _more_. Like Corvida has been saying, Sarada understands the sacrifices Sasuke made for the village/world....but _her entire childhood with a father_ was also sacrificed...and that shit hurts. 
I could never understand hating Sarada for that. Maybe hate the authors for creating such a shitty plot, but in the actual world of the characters...Sarada really has every right to feel hurt as a daughter. I think a daughter deserves more than what the story has given her. I also think Sasuke deserved more than this shit plot after everything he went through with his family. Sakura deserves better too. 

Everything is fucked and I don't think we will ever really see things fixed, because there will just never be enough spotlight on solely SSS relationships .

Anyways, me sad.


----------



## Serah (Oct 21, 2019)

Vilu said:


> The problem is that Kishi inserted his parenting problems into Naruto and Sasuke



This. I'm surprised that somebody brought this up. I'm gonna go off on a rant about it, if that's alright. 

Idk how to put it nicely, but Kishimoto is a questionable writer who self inserts into Naruto in a major way. Sasuke got thrown under the bus as well because MUH BROTHERS MUH PARALLOLZ. 

Before I get crucified, here's why I believe what I do about Kishimoto:
1) he's said he's most like Kiba when asked which character resembles him. Kiba is basically Naruto but irrelevant
2) his wife wanted NS to happen and was upset that it didn't. This has even caused a rift in their household. Somewhere along the way Kishimoto tried to mend the situation by saying his wife is way more like Hinata, but she didn't seem to believe him
3) his kids only know him as the guy who draws Naruto. He also has two kids, I believe a son and a daughter, just like Naruto. He has talked about his strained relationship with his son while promoting the Boruto movie; also mentioned spending so little time with his family that he didn't even have a honeymoon until after Naruto ended. His daughter also must be very young and that would, funnily enough, explain why Himawari doesn't act her age or go to the Academy
4) Naruto and Sasuke's relationship is like that of himself and his twin brother. His twin brother is also a mangaka and seems to draw downer stuff
5) His father's death inspired him to write about Naruto losing Jiraiya

So yeah, feel free to deny the self inserting but I think it's even more obvious than Luke = George Lucas. All this mess and general divide between fandom could've been avoided if Kishimoto knew that his character =/= himself, that even though it makes sense for him to neglect his family (somehow) it doesn't for Naruto who has a tragic backstory and an ever constant desire to belong throughout the entire story. Naruto is also not working as a mangaka under grueling conditions, he has a job that was quite clearly never portrayed as something that requires your time and effort 24/7 OR ELSE.

Kishimoto is basically a talented artist and a mediocre/bad writer, I don't think it's a coincidence that his long time editor left right before the story started going way downhill. That's after the Itachi vs Sasuke fight, if I recall correctly. Ironically, most of the problems people have with the characters or relationships came after that point. 

As a conclusion, good luck to Samurai 7 because it's gonna need it.


----------



## fuff (Oct 21, 2019)

she could have said, i wanted a dad *like/similar to *naruto who would send shadow clones and not if he was my dad.


----------



## fuff (Oct 21, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Right. Lets regress both characters, have both look shitty, just so we can have some "development"
> 
> Its almost like if competent authors can give characters development without shitting on their entire prior character


they dont need to regress the characters to do so, sarada could talk to her father about how she feels but this should have changed after the naruto movie which showed sasuke at finally being home


Zensuki said:


> Say it again for the people in the back
> 
> Straight from the SP playbook.
> 
> ...


Sasuke character is meant for boruto and main threats while is family is completely ignored



Zef said:


> This chapter has divided the SSS base.
> 
> 
> Kodachi has ruined everything.


sadly...it looks like it has...at least we all agree sp and kodachi are shit (ohh ikemoto too)






Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I've always been on team Sarada from day one when it comes to naruto and sasuke vs her , Idk what you're taking about
> 
> *
> 
> There is a particular user who replaces her with a male kid, and his art is very good too but he / she really hates Sarada for some reason *


I know what user you are talking about its blackrose something, she blames sarada for SS not having moments and even that family hug after the boruto movie she was angry because sarada prevented the hug...which is dumb cause if you get the main msg of gaiden its simple and how does having a son change the pov that user has...? its stupid



Zensuki said:


> Personally, I think the latter are too optimistic, thinking Sasuke will get a worthy redemption arc, that Sarada will be relevant to the story like Sasuke was, that Sasuke and Sarada's relationship will be fleshed out and the most deluded of all, that Sasuke and Sakura will have their relationship developed.


Its not going to happen...how long must the fandom wait? they had a chance to do it after gaiden or to expand on it but they got it over with and went to the kagura arc which was longer (and shit)


Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The novels are doing a pretty good job and they're under boruto


Jun Esaka understands SSS. There was a part where she makes sasuke reflect on sakura and itachi that no matter what happens between them (distance for sakura and when he hated itachi) it still means they are family (his wife and his brother)

I have been saying this for years now we need to know the the 5Ws of sasuke's mission and sasuke POV...everything about it needs to be explored...


Zef said:


> The annoyance is that some people are tired of being in the same spot ever since the Gaiden shitshow.
> 
> IRL Gaiden came out some 4-5 years ago, but the status quo remains the same.
> 
> ...



what age did she want naruto to be her dad??

pre glasses, glasses as a kid (flashback) gaiden, chapter 700, when gaiden started, now that he is back on the mission? When?



LesExit said:


> Ya I don't get the past tense argument very much. I truly think that given how fucked up the SSS family situation still is, with Sasuke still seemingly being absent all the time, she would still have these thoughts after Gaiden. It seems like an upgrade from nothing at all, to the bare minimum.
> 
> I think Sarada loves her father, but at the same time still wishes for _more_. Like Corvida has been saying, Sarada understands the sacrifices Sasuke made for the village/world....but _her entire childhood with a father_ was also sacrificed...and that shit hurts.
> I could never understand hating Sarada for that. Maybe hate the authors for creating such a shitty plot, but in the actual world of the characters...Sarada really has every right to feel hurt as a daughter. I think a daughter deserves more than what the story has given her. I also think Sasuke deserved more than this shit plot after everything he went through with his family. Sakura deserves better too.
> ...


its sad how official sources neglect this to focus on boruto's bond...its annoying when this needs tying up! like I said in the sarada fc: I think it would have made more sense if sarada said this directly to sasuke if she was angry with him, because the relationship would have been the focus. She said this behind his back so I feel like this will never be brought up again

Sasuke would be so hurt, its like people have forgotten how much sasuke values FAMILY his whole life revolved around his clan/family


----------



## fuff (Oct 21, 2019)

Anybody know how the JP fandom reacted to the panel? I'm kinda of curious...


----------



## fuff (Oct 21, 2019)

the bias towards sasuke is showing from the studio and kodachi:

I should edit kodachi in here


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 21, 2019)

@fuff Sweetie. Ya made quad posts. I'll bother you so you don't make it to quintuplets.


...Add Kodachi only? No Ikemoto???


----------



## fuff (Oct 21, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> @fuff Sweetie. Ya made quad posts. I'll bother you so you don't make it to quintuplets.
> 
> 
> ...Add Kodachi only? No Ikemoto???


hahah i know i have a habit of posting instead of editing


oh wow...how could i forget my number one enemy?! who am i even!??!


----------



## Raniero (Oct 22, 2019)

Serah said:


> So yeah, feel free to deny the self inserting but I think it's even more obvious than Luke = George Lucas.


Why would anybody deny this? It's been common knowledge for years Naruto is his self-insert.


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> Jun Esaka understands SSS.


You're a good comedian, aren't you?


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> You're a good comedian, aren't you?


Novel does well that SJ needs to reprint it, uses it as their banner, provides behind the scenes look into the novel cover, and is the #1 seller on various sites...

so nah i think You're a good comedian


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> Novel does well that SJ needs to reprint it, uses it as their banner, provides behind the scenes look into the novel cover, and is the #1 seller on various sites...
> 
> so nah i think You're a good comedian


I haven’t said that it didn’t sell well, have I? 
The way Jun Esaka writes Sasuke and Sakura relationship contradicts the manga and anime, she doesn’t understand SS, she writes her own fanfic version different from the canon one.
You can prefer her version over the canon one but don’t act like she understand their relationship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> I haven’t said that it didn’t sell well, have I?
> The way Jun Esaka writes Sasuke and Sakura relationship contradicts the manga and anime, she doesn’t understand SS, she writes her own fanfic version different from the canon one.
> You can prefer her version over the canon one but don’t act like she understand their relationship.


Please don’t act like you know anything about SS...last time I checked I was an actual fan of them.

anyways this is off topic...bye


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> Please don’t act like you know anything about SS...last time I checked I was an actual fan of them.
> 
> anyways this is off topic...bye


I read the manga so naturally I know about its characters and the relationships between them. Being a fan doesn’t give you more knowledge about SS, right?


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> I read the manga so naturally I know about its characters and the relationships between them. Being a fan doesn’t give you more knowledge about SS, right?


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

Saw someone post this quote on tumblr:
“*When I'm not around, would someone take the place of where I belong? *—I've never thought about worrying over that. Ever. But, sometimes... It's frustrating when I think about it —The times when I return home after a while, and Sarada has grown taller, or your hairstyle has changed.”

Sarada:


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> Saw someone post this quote on tumblr:
> “*When I'm not around, would someone take the place of where I belong? *—I've never thought about worrying over that. Ever. But, sometimes... It's frustrating when I think about it —The times when I return home after a while, and Sarada has grown taller, or your hairstyle has changed.”
> 
> Sarada:


Yeah this was from the novel


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Why would anybody deny this? It's been common knowledge for years Naruto is his self-insert.


Who thought it was a good idea to make the new series about daddy issues?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

The tumblr retards are outstanding in this shitshow though 


Really, they need to take third grade English lessons in tense again


----------



## Serah (Oct 22, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Why would anybody deny this? It's been common knowledge for years Naruto is his self-insert.


You'd think so, but I've only ever seen one discussion about it and everybody vehemently denied that such a thing could ever be possible.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 22, 2019)

Zef said:


> This chapter has divided the SSS base.
> 
> 
> Kodachi has ruined everything.



Meh, my loyalty was always to Sasuke(s) (PIMP hand) and to Queen Sakura. 

Their kids need to earn it. 

Salad IMO is a bit boring by mainly throwing her hokage mantra, being the straight woman to Boruto, shouting Shannaro(which isnt even original since it belongs to Sakuea) and worshipping Naruto.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Meh, my loyalty was always to Sasuke(s) (PIMP hand) and to Queen Sakura.
> 
> Their kids need to earn it.
> 
> Salad IMO is a bit boring by mainly throwing her hokage mantra, being the straight woman to Boruto, shouting Shannaro(which isnt even original since it belongs to Sakuea) and worshipping Naruto.


But none of this is actually right tho?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> But none of this is actually right tho?



Boruto for all his flaws is at least amusing while Mitsuki is quite badass despite his drop in plot relevance. Kawaki gets plenty of character development... 

Salad is competent in fights but she hardly changed since Gaiden. Her bond with her parents was neither shown nor evolved. She just hangs with Boruto or Chocho. Doesnt make friendships with important figures of other villages while Boruto does(at least in the anime).

Her fight against Buntan and Araya was rather good though.

But she is mostly just there to represent females and give Boruto an occasional ship tease. Hopefully she grows a bond with Kawaki at least so she gets more interactions besides these which we had for soooo long.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Boruto for all his flaws is at least amusing while Mitsuki is quite badass despite his drop in plot relevance. Kawaki gets plenty of character development...
> 
> Salad is competent in fights but she hardly changed since Gaiden. Her bond with her parents was neither shown nor evolved. She just hangs with Boruto or Chocho. Doesnt make friendships with important figures of other villages while Boruto does(at least in the anime).
> 
> ...


You said she is a naruto worshipper wrong? Since she did criticized him tho? 
She was presented as anything but a simple ship bait, she is focused on her goals and is working towards them, mitsuki isnt badass because he actually does nothing. Like actually nothing 
She doesnt make friendship with important people maybe because she has her friends from the same promotions her?  
Her relationship with her parents seems rather fine by what we saw but that doesnt change the facts that at one point it was shit.
Of all the moment to call this character irrelevant I think lately is the worse moment because she is one of the most relevant and interesting as of lately but whatever


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> You said she is a naruto worshipper wrong? Since she did criticized him tho?
> She was presented as anything but a simple ship bait, she is focused on her goals and is working towards them, mitsuki isnt badass because he actually does nothing. Like actually nothing
> She doesnt make friendship with important people maybe because she has her friends from the same promotions her?
> Her relationship with her parents seems rather fine by what we saw but that doesnt change the facts that at one point it was shit.
> Of all the moment to call this character irrelevant I think lately is the worse moment because she is one of the most relevant and interesting as of lately but whatever



When talking about Mitsuki badass moments I meant the anime mostly. Though his tentacle arms also restrained both Shojoji and Ao(long enough to weaken him), had shown to be cool-headed and quick to analize stuff( like when he figured out that Narutos tech arm can absorb while Salad couldnt or when he stopped Salad from reclessly attacking KK).

Salad was nice to Kawaki but he had not directly talked to her in turn as if there was a conversation just between them. More like how Kawaki only seemed to notice Boruto and he is the only person aside from Naruto with whom he made an actual bond. Even Hima was more of a plot device for the introduction of the vase problem rather than someone with whom Kawaki hangs around.

I think friends in high places like Shinki or Kagura are important to keep good relations between villages. Narutos friendship with Gaara ensured that Suna is one of Konohas strongest allies. Boruto was acknowledged by both but Salad barely knows them aside from losing to Shinki after letting her hotheadeness get in the way.

The Sasuke problem is another issue. Kodachi mostly fixed the Naruto and Boruto bond while the matter is still weird between Salad and Sasuke. Is she still angry for his deadbeatism? Does Sasuke plan to give her even an hour each month? Does he even know her birthday? They had no meaningful conversation since the Gaiden whether positive, negative or in between. Aside from the anime episode where Sasuke was shown completely clueless when it comes to her and it was a mix of a gag and sheer weirdness.

Finally, Salad did not get any teacher of note with whom she would develop a strong bond. Sasuke is busy with Boruto, Naruto is busy with Kawaki and if she gets any training from Sakura its off panel. I wouldnt mind at this point if she was taught by Kakashi or even Guy but she gets nothing.

No villain does give a damn about her.

Mitsuki also cares less about her than about Boruto. Her only friendship aside from Boruto is with ChoCho who does not get anything in the manga at least. With Kawaki we are just starting a bond at most.


----------



## Zef (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The tumblr retards are outstanding in this shitshow though
> 
> 
> Really, they need to take third grade English lessons in tense again


Oh snap I haven't even checked tumblr yet


I'm scared


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm just here to see Zef cry 



Zef said:


> This chapter has divided the SSS base.
> 
> 
> Kodachi has ruined everything.


Its been divided since Gaiden 

Then probably divided and cut to even more to small pieces from whats left of it


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zef said:


> Oh snap I haven't even checked tumblr yet
> 
> 
> I'm scared


Don't for the sake of your own mental health,  I don't even have an account, I went to see the shitstorm like  


Its almost like Sarada is a tool for them to show  sakura and sasukes relationship 

No


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> When talking about Mitsuki badass moments I meant the anime mostly. Though his tentacle arms also restrained both Shojoji and Ao(long enough to weaken him), had shown to have a cool head and quick to analize stuff( like when he figured out that Narutos tech arm can absorb while Salad couldnt or when he stopped Salad from reclessly attacking KK).
> 
> Salad was nice to Kawaki but he had not directly talked to her in turn as if there was a conversation just between them. More like how Kawaki only seemed to notice Boruto and he is the only person aside from Naruto with whom he made an actual bond. Even Hima was more of a plot device for the introduction of the vase problem rather than someone with whom Kawaki hangs around.
> 
> ...


@pat pat the man has a point


----------



## Serah (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> Anybody know how the JP fandom reacted to the panel? I'm kinda of curious...



I just checked 2ch and there's not much of a reaction, really. The Boruto manga thread is not very active, but the few replies I saw were discussing the villains and seem to be excited for Mitsuki and Sarada fighting. Nothing relating to Sarada in Sasuke or SS threads. The anti threads are mainly trashing Hinata and apparently also Naruto Retsuden for having too much Hinata (??). Most of JP twitter gushes over the recent anime ep, or I'm looking at the wrong places.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Serah said:


> I. The anti threads are *mainly trashing Hinata and apparently also Naruto Retsuden for having too much Hinata (??*). Most of JP twitter gushes over the recent anime ep, or I'm looking at the wrong places.


Naruto Retsuden had hinata? But I thought the hinata and NH fans attacked and trashed the novel based on few pages of translations done by SS fans for having too much of sakura and sasuke​
They even attacked the author for it

Now turns out the novel has too much hinata? Eh?


----------



## Zef (Oct 22, 2019)

I agree with @Arles Celes on the Hokage bit.


One of my complaints with Sarada's character post Gaiden is how she shouts that she wants to be Hokage, and yet we never see her really taking steps towards that goal.

Like what is she doing/accomplishing to put that dream within her reach?
I'm not given any reason to believe that she's more qualified for the position then any other kid her age.

The anime had an opportunity to show us her progress by advancing her to Chuinin, but instead they went the obvious route and made Shikadai Chunin.

But its not just her rank that's stagnant but her abilities too.
The Hokage goal worked for Naruto because we constantly saw him improving, not in rank, but _*power*_.
He became strong enough to defend the village from Pein and as a result he got acknowledged as a candidate for Hokage.

But Sarada is still sitting at 1 tomoe, and Kodachi has made no moves to even show her training let alone evolving her eyes further.

If feels like a try hard attempt at becoming Hokage which is part of why it feels so bland.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> @pat pat the man has a point


Of course he has-let me requote him and hint you * who *is the problem both in manga and anime



Arles Celes said:


> Salad was nice to Kawaki but he had not directly talked to her in turn as if there was a conversation just between them. More like how *Kawaki only seemed to notice Boruto and* he is the only person aside from Naruto with whom he made an actual bond.
> 
> *Boruto was acknowledged *
> 
> ...


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zef said:


> I agree with @Arles Celes on the Hokage bit.
> 
> 
> One of my complaints with Sarada's character post Gaiden is how she shouts that she wants to be Hokage, and yet we never see her really taking steps towards that goal.
> ...



The power part is so true 


She has no interaction and relationship with any of the future kages


She hasn't learnt a new technique or jutsu, since the fireball in 2017, we don't even know what traning she does or how she fights 

( does train BTW just shuriken on the wall half naked in her room remember? 
) 

We haven't seen her fight in either medium since February so zero focus - absent from four arcs straight in the anime ( and the anime was supposed to give her focus am I right?)

And of course stuck at one tomoe


How do you show her rise to hokage? If she wants to be anything like naruto she needs to be the strongest in her village ( bar the shadow who's the equal) 

She has to get a naruto vs pain level of moment or victory to be acknowledged as hokage. Just giving her the position by name while she's weak and does nothing will be narratively  shit.


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 22, 2019)

Sauce needs to reevaluate his priorities


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Son Of Man said:


> Sauce needs to reevaluate his priorities


 and ditch a toad


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 22, 2019)

Corvida said:


> and ditch a toad


He loves toads


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Son Of Man said:


> He loves snakes and hawks


----------



## Serah (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Naruto Retsuden had hinata? But I thought the hinata and NH fans attacked and trashed the novel based on few pages of translations done by SS fans for having too much of sakura and sasuke
> 
> They even attacked the author for it
> 
> Now turns out the novel has too much hinata? Eh?



Yeah, I guess so. Though in particular there's a lot of wank over Hinata having a scene (scenes?) with Sasuke.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Zef said:


> I agree with @Arles Celes on the Hokage bit.
> 
> 
> One of my complaints with Sarada's character post Gaiden is how she shouts that she wants to be Hokage, and yet we never see her really taking steps towards that goal.
> ...


And I actually agree he didnt elaborated his point at first.
The only moment we saw that in the manga is when she was training for that B rank mission and was focused on it because she heard Gaara did it too.
That's why I complain about lack of focus on other secondary characters.
@Arles Celes for mitsuki, I personally dont care about the anime but sorry the guy is empty and does nothing.
 But to your point about kawaki and sarada I do think that scene unlike most think wasnt only there to prop kawaki but was also a statement on her own character.
As for the people of importance, it's not really important because who gives a fuck at best show the character doing other interesting stuffs. But I rightfully disagree with the fact that she is simply pairing bait or a naruto fangirl that's factually wrong.
Could she have more time to expand on the character and the goals ? Yes
And they should give mitsuki a goal and a clear character already "muuh boruto" will get you so far, and worse I dont care about anything he does because he is empty, why care when we barely have anything on the dude and when the anime tried it failed miserably ?
Of course mitsuki likes boruto more and that's maybe the biggest flow of his character because it condemns him to be a shaddow forever, a bellow side character with no personal individuality goals or anything, that's not a good thing for a character.
Ans I keep repeating but the sasuke focus on boruto at least in the manga is imaginary, should she get a proper training ? Yes. That's people's complaints and that's why some people freak out when you have people going out saying kakahi should trains her. Because we know by today's standards kakashi has nothing of value to provide her. That's simple 
But like I said what makes a character interesting isnt the training  or who he talks to or anything but the direction of the character, there is a very big potential there, they can do a lot.


----------



## Zef (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> She has no interaction and relationship with any of the future kages
> 
> 
> She hasn't learnt a new technique or jutsu, since the fireball in 2017, we don't even know what traning she does or how she fights
> ...


I would actually show her training, like _*really*_ training. The training we saw back in Part 1 that had Naruto and Sasuke about to pass out for exhaustion. 
Just to emphasize her dedication to becoming Hokage.

Right now with how they barely use her whenever Sarada says that she wants to become Hokage it just sounds like some casual utterance. But if they back up what she's saying with training montages, it'll make the message more powerful.

Sarada not talking to the two previous Hokage's (Tsunade & Kakashi) for advice/training is a missed opportunity imo. 
Both are Sakura's former sensei, its not as  strong a nepotism like there was with Naruto, but its something.

Speaking of Naruto, I'm surprised that as cliche as the Boruto series is we don't see Sarada going to Naruto asking for training.
Or going to Naruto for anything for that matter.....

Besides the manga where Naruto and Kawaki see her on the street have Sarada and him interacted since Gaiden?
Seems strange after what they went through.

Not that it matters since Naruto is sealed away in the manga, but I find it weird in the anime. Naruto teaching Sarada some things about the position or even training her would have been nice to see.


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 22, 2019)

Foxes too


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 22, 2019)

Zef said:


> I agree with @Arles Celes on the Hokage bit.
> 
> 
> One of my complaints with Sarada's character post Gaiden is how she shouts that she wants to be Hokage, and yet we never see her really taking steps towards that goal.
> ...



I can somewhat understand her not doing much in that regard in the manga since we are in the Kawaki arc which mostly focuses on him.

But in the anime despite chars like Chocho receiving fillerish arcs Salad got nothing for so long.

We hear her saying over and over again how she will become hokage like Naruto used too but with him we saw a clear growth in both power and acknowledgement. Even his previous doubters like Ebisu started to respect him due to his accompishments. Salad did not accomplish any feat of note that would bring her renown, did not get any power up for so long when all of her teammates did and did not made any new bonds unlike Naruto.

Whats worse, many were expecting Boruto to become hokage. Not her. It would be worthwhile if they both tried the same goal and Salad proved her worth by being the one to earn it. Instead we will always wonder whether her being hokage is truly due to her being the best or due to Boruto not being interested in it. It kinda reminds me of how Jiraiya was the elders first choice and Tsunade was only chosen AFTER he reccomended her. It sucks!!!

She also did not display any signature jutsu that is unique to her. Boruto at least got Boruto Stream and Jougan. What Salad got?

The villains also hardly know her, respect her or even acknowledge her presence. If she does not get Karma she will probably be a nobody...

About her lack of interaction with her family better not even speak...


----------



## Serah (Oct 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> And they should give mitsuki a goal and a clear character already "muuh boruto" will get you so far



Give SP some slack, they're trying to win back the fujoshi market after the loss of SNS fans.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zef said:


> Sarada not talking to the two previous Hokage's (Tsunade & Kakashi) for advice/training is a missed opportunity imo.


Sarada has literally no relationship with kakashi and tsuande. They don't know her and vice versa which is wierd considering they're sakura and sasukes teachersband she hasn't interacted with them even once. She doesn't know them personally. You can guess who does 



She barely has any relationship with her own dad either so 





Zef said:


> Speaking of Naruto, I'm surprised that as cliche as the Boruto series is we don't see Sarada going to Naruto asking for training.
> Or going to Naruto for anything for that matter.....
> 
> Besides the manga where Naruto and Kawaki see her on the street have Sarada and him interacted since Gaiden?
> ...


It is frankly retarded. If she wants naruto to train her and it was being seen that she's jealous and kawaki, make her GO THERE and ASK Him TO TRAIN HER

She's just observing the boys train from the background. Always.

Even in the movie she was sitting on that fucking tree and watching sasuke train Boruto, us well knowing that she wants to train with sasuke too

Like she could've asked him to train her. They both were giving the same fucking chunin exam. She could've asked him to train her in chidori, or asked naruto to teach her the Rasengan (or anyone for that matter) if she wanted to be like him



But no she's this passive female who watches on the boys training 


The travesty that is her moveset, she hasn't fought for years in the manga and months in the anime and hasn't learnt even a S ranked technique till now while botuo has 192991 ne moves by the time of the manga. Boruto stream, thundecclap arrow, that water wave nonsense... 

She doesn't have her own unique signature move. They made boruto insult her, and the Hokage position by "rejecting" it as if it's so easy for him to be one, so if she will be hokage, she'll be one by name only, unless they give her naruto vs pain level of focus which I doubt


What a fucking disaster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> I can somewhat understand her not doing much in that regard in the manga since we are in the Kawaki arc which mostly focuses on him.
> 
> But in the anime despite chars like Chocho receiving fillerish arcs Salad got nothing for so long.


 at this point anyone taking the anime seriously is just trying to hurt himself 





> She also did not display any signature jutsu that is unique to her. Boruto at least got Boruto Stream and Jougan. What Salad got?


 normally a very good emphasis should have been put on her taijutsu and sharingan combos 
But showing boruto run around with some random daimyo kid with very large panels was more important than developing the story at a satisfying pace while providing enough focus on other character


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Son Of Man said:


> tomatos too


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 22, 2019)

Yeah Sarada hasn't been handled properly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sarada has literally no relationship with kakashi and tsuande. They don't know her and vice versa which is wierd considering they're sakura and sasukes teachersband she hasn't interacted with them even once. She doesn't know them personally. You can guess who does
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their handling of all their secondary characters and other protagonists have been a complete failure.


----------



## Serah (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> But no she's this passive female who watches on the boys training



Imo there's nothing wrong with a character being passive, as long as it's actually a part of their characterization and a flaw that they need to overcome (eg. Hinata). That's not the case with Sarada, girl literally went off on her own to meet Sasuke and later tried to straight up leave the village after the mom fiasco. That is not a passive girl, she's reckless more than she is passive.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Serah said:


> Imo there's nothing wrong with a character being passive, as long as it's actually a part of their characterization and a flaw that they need to overcome (eg. Hinata). That's not the case with Sarada, girl literally went off on her own to meet Sasuke and later tried to straight up leave the village after the mom fiasco. That is not a passive girl, she's reckless more than she is passive.


Yes so basically she's OOC then


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Their handling of all their secondary characters and other protagonists have been a complete failure.


No BUT MUH ALIENZ AND JOGAN 


SOLAR SYSTEM 


Don't even get me started on the anime 


Muh JIRAYA I'M CRYING RN


----------



## Zef (Oct 22, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> But in the anime despite chars like Chocho receiving fillerish arcs Salad got nothing for so long.


Yup, the anime could do so much more.


> Whats worse, many were expecting Boruto to become hokage. Not her. It would be worthwhile if they both tried the same goal and Salad proved her worth by being the one to earn it. Instead we will always wonder whether her being hokage is truly due to her being the best or due to Boruto not being interested in it.


That's why her role in the series is so infuriating.

I don't really want her near all the Otsutsuki plot, but the result of having one MC as the chosen one is that Sarada and everyone else have become average. Both in the eyes or readers and characters in the story.

The Hokage is supposed to be the hero of the village, but does anyone really see that in Sarada's future with how Boruto is given the exact tool he needs(Karma) to fight the Main Antagonist?

How is she supposed to leave a lasting impression that she is the right one to be Hokage?


----------



## Serah (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yes so basically she's OOC then



Sadly passive seems to be a default characteristic for all female characters in this franchise


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zef said:


> Yup, the anime could do so much more.


Much more? She's been straight absent for four arcs.

A time travel arc and sarada is not traveling back. Can you imagine how dumb and infuriating  it is, wasted potential and all?


Zef said:


> *I don't really want her near all the Otsutsuki plot, but the result of having one MC as the chosen one is that Sarada and everyone else have become average.* Both in the eyes or readers and characters in the story.
> 
> The Hokage is supposed to be the hero of the village, but does anyone really see that in Sarada's future with how Boruto is given the exact tool he needs(Karma) to fight the Main Antagonist?
> 
> How is she supposed to leave a lasting impression that she is the right one to be Hokage?


Who aren't except for boruto and kawaki?

Heck naruto and sasuke are absolutely useless now. Koji basically said that last chapter. Naruto and sasuke are useless and that IS a fact. Excellent way to write your story BTW

If naruto and sasuke are trash, that literally means everyone else is automatically garbage.


They literally dumped out their entire cast bar two characters directly at the beginning 


It's literally screaming to the readers, " Hey everyone is useless, read this only for two people to get wanked into eternity and asspulls upon asspulls" ( kishi doing this doesn't validate Kodachi doing it before anyone comes at me with that shit) 


Don't even remind me of how boruto is getting his powerups, random jogan out of nowhere, and karma as a free reward for narutos work


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Serah said:


> Sadly passive seems to be a default characteristic for all female characters in this franchise


No it's just inconsistent and bad writing. Sarada is sometimes passive and in sometimes when it fits the authors narrative she's not. Is she bipolar?


----------



## Serah (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It's literally screaming to the readers, " Hey everyone is useless, read this only for two people to get wanked into eternity and asspulls upon asspulls"



Kishimoto called, he wants his war arc back.

Seriously though, you'd think they'd wanna improve on the mistakes of the worst arc in Naruto, but I guess we gotta double down on that instead for some reason?


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> at this point anyone taking the anime seriously is just trying to hurt himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but in the manga she hardly received much more.

Even her bond with Kawaki is underdeveloped when compared to what he got with Boruto. Damn...it is underdeveloped when compared to a damn VASE.

Prediction: Boro will say how Naruto is trash compared to Jigen and was easily defeated by him which will make Salad attacking him while shouting Shannaro and failing HARD(like Boro becoming intangible) leading to Mitsuki saving her with his tentacle arms while Boro is laughing. Maybe Boro will say how Salad is even more reckless and hotheaded than Delta.

Of course Boro will humiliate ALL of them but he will likely compliment Boruto and Kawaki on their improvements with Karma and Mitsuki on being insightful about something. Then he will let them live so Boruto and Kawaki can strengthen each other via the Karma resonance connection. And Salad will just try to get him talk about Kara goals or to show him that she can still fight and gets ignored.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Serah said:


> Kishimoto called, he wants his war arc back.


It wasn't this bad till very late war arc, and even than kakashi and sakura did soemthing which made a difference in the end.

I remember ino controlling obito to save ass. I remember the hokages coming in and fighting unitedly, guy almost completely fucked over madara, kakashi, gaara and lots of characters had roles 


The five kages fought madara and had a lot of focus.


It's simply not that bad



Also, kishi made really bad mistakes, why continue them? Kishis faults are not to be defected upon in the new series 




Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, but in the manga she hardly received much more.
> 
> Even her bond with Kawaki is underdeveloped when compared to what he got with Boruto. Damn...it is underdeveloped when compared to a damn VASE.
> 
> ...




Yeah this is gonna happen pretty much


----------



## Serah (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It wasn't this bad till very late war arc, and even than kakashi and sakura did soemthing which made a difference in the end.
> 
> I remember ino controlling obito to save ass. I remember the hokages coming in and fighting unitedly, guy almost completely fucked over madara
> 
> ...



Ehhhh. Maybe it seems better in comparison to Boruto, but the prophecy nonsense was on another level of bad and pretty much put Naruto and Sasuke WAY above everyone else with little effort. Kakashi and Sakura were both made fun of for being so useless.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Serah said:


> Ehhhh. Maybe it seems better in comparison to Boruto, but the prophecy nonsense was on another level of bad and pretty much put Naruto and Sasuke WAY above everyone else with little effort. Kakashi and Sakura were both made fun of for being so useless.


I repeat, why are the exact same mistakes, which were universally criticised in naruto, which lead to loss of interest and sales being repeated again?

Kishi doing this after years and years of writing a high quality weekly manga(with amazing art) suffered from burnout towards the end. These plebs can't even give a decent chapter monthly,that too  when the artist and writer are separate


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Serah said:


> Ehhhh. Maybe it seems better in comparison to Boruto, but the prophecy nonsense was on another level of bad and pretty much put Naruto and Sasuke WAY above everyone else with little effort. Kakashi and Sakura were both made fun of for being so useless.



By a_ deadly serious  S_asuke.,
Only to have  his stranded  ass saved by Sakura and  an eternally dying-Obito .......
Before Kakashi got eeeeer ghostly help and humiliated his susanoo


----------



## Serah (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I repeat, why are the exact same mistakes, which were universally criticised in naruto, which lead to loss of interest and sales being repeated again?
> 
> Kishi doing this after years and years of writing a high quality weekly manga(with amazing art) suffered from burnout towards the end. These plebs can't even give a decent chapter monthly,that too  when the artist and writer are separate



To be fair, Ikemoto did improve and can't really help it if the story he's given is shit. Kodachi meanwhile must be really inspired by the mistakes and thinking Boruto needed to continue that legacy or something. Might also be a bad editor.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, but in the manga she hardly received much more.
> 
> Even her bond with Kawaki is underdeveloped when compared to what he got with Boruto. Damn...it is underdeveloped when compared to a damn VASE.


 kawaki's bond with boruto is extremely shallow 
They peed together and appart from the fact that they have the same marking in the hand there is nothing else.




> Of course Boro will humiliate ALL of them but he will likely compliment Boruto and Kawaki on their improvements with Karma and Mitsuki on being insightful about something. Then he will let them live so Boruto and Kawaki can strengthen each other via the Karma resonance connection. And Salad will just try to get him talk about Kara goals or to show him that she can still fight and gets ignored.


 I will wait and see what happens
I understand  being pessimistic but I think you are just blowing it out of proportion, it's not long ago that boruto was portrayed as a pretty reckless guy against delta. But again I will wait and see


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

Serah said:


> This. I'm surprised that somebody brought this up. I'm gonna go off on a rant about it, if that's alright.
> 
> Idk how to put it nicely, but Kishimoto is a questionable writer who self inserts into Naruto in a major way. Sasuke got thrown under the bus as well because MUH BROTHERS MUH PARALLOLZ.
> 
> ...



There's a lot wrong here. Kishi changes his mind on his views on characters regularly, wouldn't read too much into it. Kishi's wife is a big Sakura fan, iirc his wife is more Sakura than Hinata, whatever that means. 

Kishi's situation with work making him hardly at home is relatable to a lot of the adult population, even more so in Japan where work culture is worse, and even moreso for managakas. 

His paralell to his brothers relationship is pretty common stuff: siblings relations where there's a lot of fighting and rivalry but deep down they care for each other. 

Its disingenuous to say that all the good stuff in Naruto was from an editor (thats a lie) and then say Kishi is repsonsible for all the downhill elements (is the editor magically missing here?). 



Son Of Man said:


> Sauce needs to reevaluate his priorities



Its got nothing to do with Sasuke. Its entirely on Kodachi/Ikemoto's writing


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Zef said:


> Yup, the anime could do so much more.
> 
> That's why her role in the series is so infuriating.
> 
> I don't really want her near all the Otsutsuki plot, but the result of having one MC as the chosen one is that Sarada and everyone else have become average. Both in the eyes or readers and characters in the story.


 I personally dont want her anywhere near the otsutsuki shit because I feel it's kinda bland for character development 



> The Hokage is supposed to be the hero of the village, but does anyone really see that in Sarada's future with how Boruto is given the exact tool he needs(Karma) to fight the Main Antagonist?
> 
> How is she supposed to leave a lasting impression that she is the right one to be Hokage?


 hard agree they have the possibility to do 2 sides one in relation to alien shit and the other one with he changes and threats on the village boruto wod be involved in alien shit and sarada in the village's affairs. But that would require to focus on more than one character


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

LesExit said:


> she would still have these thoughts after Gaiden.



Then why does she praise Naruto so much. For protecting the village, but when it comes to Sasuke protecting the village there is no respect shown. 

The only conclusion is Kodachi's Sarada only cares if protecting the village doesn't hurt her in any way. 



LesExit said:


> Sarada understands the sacrifices Sasuke made for the village/world



Kodachi's Sarada does not. If she did she would have at least mentioned some of that sacrifice. She simply ignores Sasuke's sacrifice, which is why so many readers are upset. 

Now if Kodachi's Sasuke is meant to be a deadbeat father who does not care for his daughter then it would make more sense, but Kodachi is not the creator of these characters or their prior development.

At best Sarada is being used as a tool to glorify Naruto.
At worst, Kodachi is twisting Sarada and Sasuke's character into something they never were.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Sarada hasn’t ignored Sasuke’s sacrifice though...


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Sarada hasn’t ignored Sasuke’s sacrifice though...


Sarada _*IS *sasukes sacrifice  _


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Sarada hasn’t ignored Sasuke’s sacrifice though...



Give me one manga panel where Sarada has ever respected Sasuke for sacrificing those years 



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Sarada _*IS *sasukes sacrifice_



Sasuke's sacrifice was all those years he spent away. Thats more than just the time he would be with Sarada


----------



## neonion (Oct 22, 2019)

At this point of the story, maybe it’s time to understand that the writers since Gaiden and the movie took this road:

Boruto shit on his father but admires and wants to be like Sasuke.

Sarada shit on her father but admires and wants to be like Naruto.

Both character parallel each other. 

That’s simple.

Sasuke and his job is getting praised by Boruto, the MC, at every occasion. Boruto’s main goal is to be like Sasuke.

If it’s not wank I don’t know what this is.

So the idea that Naruto get praised by the writer while Sasuke doesn’t because Kodachi is biased is false.

Sarada can respect her father’s work and understand his sacrifice AND express frustration at the same time. Both aren’t contradictory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

neonion said:


> At this point of the story, maybe it’s time to understand that the writers since Gaiden and the movie took this road:
> 
> Boruto shit on his father but admires and wants to be like Sasuke.
> 
> Sarada shit on her father but admires and wants to be like Naruto.


Except... It's resolved with boruto and naruto, and naruto was always there for him in the first place since boruto was a literal kid . Borutos reason was less justified than sarada. It was supposed to have resolved with sarda and sasuke too but apprently not.


Also boruto is being trained by Sasuke, is naruto traning sarada?


Is the daddy swap equal? Does sarada have as much focus and interaction with naruto, on her hokage dream as boruto does with sasuke ? No.

Naruto ignored her and he got all that with Kawaki instead.

It's throughly one sided bullshit and worst for sarada and her family, just unfair


She gets nothing from appreciating naruto and her own family is depicted in tatters, while she doesn't progress on that naruto path at all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Devil_Jin (Oct 22, 2019)

sasuke's sacrifice is such BS kishi tried to feed people 

The guy right after the kaguya battle could casually run through Nations in minimal times and can literally open portals wherever he wants and he couldn't find a single moment in the whole decade to go back to atleast remember his daughter's face

It took him years to find kaguya's dimensions and the only thing he brought back was " naruto ,kaguya talked about these guys, shocking " while momoshiki was literally holding a massive TBB on their face and it was naruto who had to tank and sacrifice almost his life to keep the village safe


Ahh poor sasuke.  This massive sacrifice you have made at the cost of ruining your daughter's life


----------



## neonion (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Except... It's resolved with boruto and naruto, and naruto was always there for him in the first place. Borutos reason was less justified than sarada. It was suposoed to have resolved with sarda and sasuke too but apprently not.
> 
> 
> Also boruto is being trained by Sasuke, is naruto traning sarada?
> ...


You missed my point.

Some now believe that nobody “respect” Sasuke’s work for the village while Naruto gets constantly wanked.

All I’m saying is that’s not the case.

Yes, Sarada praises the Hokage’s role more than her father’s role.

But on the other hand, you have Boruto doing the contrary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xingi (Oct 22, 2019)

Amirsh said:


> The guy right after the kaguya battle could casually run through Nations in minimal times and can literally open portals wherever he wants and he couldn't find a single moment in the whole decade to go back to atleast remember his daughter's face


This is my main problem with the whole gadien thing, sasuke can literally move between dimensions within seconds, even if it's Chakra taxing he couldn't come home and rest a few days for almost a decade
To make it worse he has communication with Naruto the entire time but not his fam


----------



## Devil_Jin (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm glad that sarada doesn't fall for the "sacrifice " or " because we have you" shit and actually has/had enough personality and self respect to tackle them

And this is just further proof that there's no SSS, it's just SS and a child that is proof of sasuke caring enough to f sakura.  But god forbid if the kid says anything bad about them rightfully so

Edit: generally speaking. Not talking about every single one


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Give me one manga panel where Sarada has ever respected Sasuke for sacrificing those years


Give me a panel showing that her childhood without a father wasn’t his sacrifice and hers as well. She had every right to speak on her former feelings. She is the one who missed out on a childhood without a father someone who never even saw or spoke to her before the age of eleven (don’t give me the toddler mess that’s still about nine to ten years. She shouldn’t have to respect his decision if she already doesn’t because he stepped on her back to make that choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Devil_Jin (Oct 22, 2019)

xingi said:


> This is my main problem with the whole gadien thing, sasuke can literally move between dimensions within seconds, even if it's Chakra taxing he couldn't come home and rest a few days for almost a decade
> To make it was he has communication with Naruto the entire time but not his fam


You don't understand the amount of sasuke's obligation man. 

We should give the guy the stamina feat of never resting for even 10 minutes for 10 years


----------



## Raniero (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Its got nothing to do with Sasuke. Its entirely on Kodachi/Ikemoto's writing


Why do people say this? Does death of the author not exist? In the context of the story, the characters are not vacuums. Their decisions reflect on the characters, even if the author wrote them.

Otherwise, you can deflect literally every criticism of a character on the author rather than the character themself.


----------



## neonion (Oct 22, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Why do people say this? Does death of the author not exist? In the context of the story, the characters are not vacuums. Their decisions reflect on the characters, even if the author wrote it.


It’s the typical:

When a character disliked does something controversial: put the blame on the character.

When a character liked does something controversial: put the blame on the author.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serah (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> There's a lot wrong here. Kishi changes his mind on his views on characters regularly, wouldn't read too much into it. Kishi's wife is a big Sakura fan, iirc his wife is more Sakura than Hinata, whatever that means.
> 
> Kishi's situation with work making him hardly at home is relatable to a lot of the adult population, even more so in Japan where work culture is worse, and even moreso for managakas.
> 
> ...



I don't know, that doesn't add up with him trying to tell his wife she's more like Hinata. It'd made sense for her to be upset if Naruto is wish fulfilment for Kishimoto, and for him to comfort her by saying that she resembles Hinata aka the girl his dream self married. If you told any upset NS fan that they're like Hinata (or more like Sasuke if they're men, I guess) it would most likely not do anything for them.

Japan has a really bad work culture and I do sympathize with that. It's not ok that mangaka have to sleep three hours per day to finish a chapter. Still, it's bad writing to impose such a thing on a character from a story completely removed from modern Japan. I'm quite sure that a huge chuck of the fanbase found it weird that Naruto would be so overcome with work all of a sudden when it's OOC for him to even be ok with a job that requires you to do paperwork 24/7. He could write a different story and express his frustrations with his work there, I'm sure the japanese public would still find it relatable.

It's a common theme, sure.

The editor thing is just what I personally think, it's not a fact or anything. Just based on what I know for sure were the editor's ideas, and Kishimoto's own words. It's very possible that he got very sloppy when it comes to writing because of grueling work conditions, but I cannot say that his work outside of Naruto has impressed me, either. I've become quite disillusioned when it comes to his writing and it's possible that I have a pessimistic view of him.


----------



## Azula (Oct 22, 2019)

Sasuke has always been:

1) Anti-social- lone wolf type
2) Distant even with the ones he was the closest (e.g.- Naruto is his best friend and they barely spent time)

Given that everything he has gone through his decision to pick up this type of life is perfectly in line with his character.

Sakura and Sarada have never been a replacement for his parents just like Naruto was never a replacement for Itachi. Sasuke couldn't just take up residence back in Konoha and live a normal life like fans wanted. This is what Kishi envisoned for him when he ended Naruto. Boruto is just continuing the same thing and staying faithful to that.

Ironically all those qualities that made him so appealing to shippers are now the same ones getting in the way of having a traditional family life.


----------



## neonion (Oct 22, 2019)

@Zensuki 


Aren’t you tired to call every argument you disagree with, a lie? 

Show me where I lied, please.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

neonion said:


> Boruto shit on his father but admires and wants to be like Sasuke.
> 
> Sarada shit on her father but admires and wants to be like Naruto.
> 
> ...



  

A complete lie

Sasuke has sacrificed far more than Naruto ever will.
Boruto has spent more time with Naruto than Sarada has ever been shown to with Sasuke.
Sarada has lost far more with Sasuke being absent than Boruto ever will.
Sasuke focuses more on Boruto than Naruto ever will on Sarada.

The writing is incredibly biased towards Naruto and Boruto at the direct detriment to Sarada and Sasuke.



neonion said:


> Yes, Sarada praises the Hokage’s role more than her father’s role.



When has Sarada ever praised Sasuke's role


----------



## Raniero (Oct 22, 2019)

I don’t know why I was rated optimistic. If you pin everything about a character purely on the author, than they’re not even a “character” who can be perceived as a tangible person, but an empty shell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> *Boruto has spent more time with Naruto than Sarada has ever been shown to with Sasuke.
> Sarada has lost far more with Sasuke being absent than Boruto ever will.
> Sasuke focuses more on Boruto than Naruto ever will on Sarada.*


I mean I'm not exactly in line with what you're saying right now but these are facts.


How can boruto fans defend this? 


It's a one sided shitshow


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Give me a panel showing that her childhood without a father wasn’t his sacrifice and hers as well. She had every right to speak on her former feelings. She is the one who missed out on a childhood without a father someone who never even saw or spoke to her before the age of eleven (don’t give me the toddler mess that’s still about nine to ten years. She shouldn’t have to respect his decision if she already doesn’t because he stepped on her back to make that choice.



Lmao you couldn't find a single panel could you?
Thank you for proving my point.

Sarada is a character that respects those who protect the village. Its then silly to suggest she has no respect for Sasuke spending years protecting the world while simultaneously have her praise Naruto for protecting the village.

Like I said, the only conclusion there is I only care about people protecting others if it does not affect me. We both know thats a joke of a moral.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 22, 2019)

Raniero said:


> I don’t know why I was rated optimistic. If you pin everything about a character purely on the author, than they’re not even a “character” who can be perceived as a tangible person, but an empty shell.



Yeah. In that case, if you always feel the characters are just things the author writes. It's a wonder you can feel or like anything out of Naruto.

That's why I don't like when people justify universe characterisation by possible author intent.

Exemple "I know Kishimoto focused on Sasuke because he wants the readers to like the Uchihas."
How do you know that ?


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

The mission is fucked up...I have been saying this for years...we need the five Ws answers about it!


----------



## Azula (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I mean I'm not exactly in line with what you're saying right now but these are facts.
> 
> 
> How can boruto fans defend this?
> ...



Sasuke has more to make up for: helping launch the war, attempting to kill the Kages twice and trying to take over the world.

Naruto protected everyone before it was cool.


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

Azula said:


> Sasuke has more to make up for: helping launch the war, attempting to kill the Kages twice and trying to take over the world.
> 
> Naruto protected everyone before it was cool.


The shit they made his brother do was fucked...


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2019)

Voted for the first option. I think we'll eventually see them come together. But showing them with conflict allows character development for both.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Sarada: Thank you so much Dad!!! I’m so grateful that you only represented a mysterious figure for the last 10 years of my life. Thank you for sacrificing me and my childhood I know everything was much too important to stop for thirty seconds and call. How can I ever repay you!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xingi (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> The mission is fucked up...I have been saying this for years...we need the five Ws answers about it!


No matter how fucked up the mission was nothing was stopping sasuke from visiting his family at least once through all those years


----------



## Raniero (Oct 22, 2019)

If anything, Sarada has not been realistically _mad enough _with Sasuke.

Anybody who ever underwent parental abandonment will tell you how hard it is to get over. Sasuke having a good reason won’t really erase that.


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

xingi said:


> No matter how fucked up the mission was nothing was stopping sasuke from visiting his family at least once through all those years


That’s why we need to know why that didn’t happen which again goes back to the mission details


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Sarada: Thank you so much Dad!!! I’m so grateful that you only represented a mysterious figure for the last 10 years of my life. Thank you for sacrificing me and my childhood I know everything was much too important to stop for thirty seconds and call. How can I ever repay you!!!



I see you have no response for Sarada being able to resent her dad for being absent but also admire him for protecting the world, just like she does with Naruto. 

Nice


----------



## xingi (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> That’s why we need to know why that didn’t happen which again goes back to the mission details


No possible way you can explain that and it'll make sense without making him look bad or nerfing him, Sasuke possess S/T jutsu and we know he was in constant communication with Naruto. For SS fans sake it'll be better they never explain it


----------



## Vilu (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> That’s why we need to know why that didn’t happen which again goes back to the mission details


It didn't happen because of Mommy drama. Unless Sasuke was jailed Kishimoto/Kodachi can't explain Sasuke not contacting his family without making him like total asshole. Does that man didn't hear about middle ground? He could easily make the same drama with Sasuke sending letters from time to time or calling. Sarada still mad at Sasuke for being far away while Sasuke doesn't look like total douche. But it's the same man who thinks Itachi was awesome brother and Jiraiya great godfather so we shouldn't really expect anything else from Kishi.


----------



## Serah (Oct 22, 2019)

Raniero said:


> If anything, Sarada has not been realistically _mad enough _with Sasuke.
> 
> Anybody who ever underwent parental abandonment will tell you how hard it is to get over. Sasuke having a good reason won’t really erase that.



I mean, realism only really seems to come up with Sarada and Sasuke. We have a whole grandfather who practices slavery within his clan coming off like a harmless cute old man, among other things.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> I see you have no response for Sarada being able to resent her dad for being absent but also admire him for protecting the world, just like she does with Naruto.
> 
> Nice


Why should she do both? She doesn’t admire Naruto because he protects the world she admires him because of his warmth and how he treats all of the villagers like family. We obviously see that in her comment.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Why should she do both?



The irony of having a SSS family pic and then saying why should Sarada respect Sasuke at all, all while the girl clearly looks up to those who protect all 



SakuraLover16 said:


> She doesn’t admire Naruto because he protects the world she admires him because of his warmth and how he treats all of the villagers like family.




  

What does feeling safe mean


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

I have an idea for kodachi...make the time in dimensions run differently. So sasuke was only gone for one year but when he came back it was x years in konoha 
easy fix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> The irony of having a SSS family pic and then saying why should Sarada respect Sasuke at all, all while the girl clearly looks up to those who protect all


Why should she respect his choices at her expense?


Zensuki said:


> What does feeling safe mean


It clearly isn’t as simple as that. Doesn’t a baby feel safe in another’s arms? Obviously she means Naruto has a warm fatherly aura one that a father should have.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Why should she do both? She doesn’t admire Naruto because he protects the world she admires him because of his warmth and how he treats all of the villagers like family. We obviously see that in her comment.


You mean that you actually read? Like you read the words and all? Fuck.....


SakuraLover16 said:


> Sarada: Thank you so much Dad!!! I’m so grateful that you only represented a mysterious figure for the last 10 years of my life. Thank you for sacrificing me and my childhood I know everything was much too important to stop for thirty seconds and call. How can I ever repay you!!!


Based , go away again for 20 years pops  
And I dont even see how she disrespected him, because she isnt praising him for disappearing for 10 years it's a praise?


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> I have an idea for kodachi...make the time in dimensions run differently. So sasuke was only gone for one year but when he came back it was x years in konoha
> easy fix


 this ship has already sailed they would have to retcon too many things to make this work.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 22, 2019)

Serah said:


> I mean, realism only really seems to come up with Sarada and Sasuke. We have a whole grandfather who practices slavery within his clan coming off like a harmless cute old man, among other things.


Practic_ed.
_
And to be fair to Hiashi, it has been years since then, but it is an overly drastic change of personality.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> You mean that you actually read? Like you read the words and all? Fuck.....


No I only react to things without taking the time to think about context XD


pat pat said:


> Based , go away again for 20 years pops
> And I dont even see how she disrespected him, because she isnt praising him for disappearing for 10 years it's a praise?


The thing is it isn’t even remotely disrespectful just real.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> T
> 
> What does feeling safe mean


 not this


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

This thread has gone wayyy longer than the anime episode one


----------



## Raniero (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> This thread has gone wayyy longer than the anime episode one


You already have almost 50 posts in here, so I bet you’ll make sure of that.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Why should she respect his choices at her expense?



If you're in the camp of Sarada resenting Sasuke why do you have a pic of Sarada and Sasuke holding hands and smiling 



SakuraLover16 said:


> It clearly isn’t as simple as that



Let me hear this spin. Why not?
Btw Sarada is not an infant 



SakuraLover16 said:


> Obviously she means Naruto has a warm fatherly aura one that a father should have.



Sarada several times mentions being safe. Why are you ignoring that?

Why does she want to hokage? So she can just spread that warm fatherly aura to everyone


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Corvida said:


> not this


This. And soon later when she questioned him he told her that it had nothing to do with her


Great reply to by a dad meeting his child after years of not having seen her


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Raniero said:


> You already have almost 50 posts in here, so I bet you’ll make sure of that.


I mean come on, let's be honest there's nothing of worth to dicusss in the anime right now


Do you want to discuss how jiraya was being a perv 




Zensuki said:


> If you're in the camp of Sarada resenting Sasuke why do you have a pic of Sarada and Sasuke holding hands and smiling


Because no one is saying that sarada resents sasuke in the present. Like it's already been said 1209392 times she's happy as fuck when he's coming home


She probably did at one point but now she doesn't. And when it she it was completely fair of her to do so back in gaiden. Sasuke wasn't exactly good to her then after not meeting her for so long


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> If you're in the camp of Sarada resenting Sasuke why do you have a pic of Sarada and Sasuke holding hands and smiling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because she can love her dad while also resenting him I swear to god you’re the worst poster on this forum maybe tied with Serah or Warring States


----------



## Raniero (Oct 22, 2019)

I don’t think Sarada resents Sasuke though. I think she respects his decision and admires what he’s doing, but she just doesn’t like it because it comes at the expense of her and Sakura. That’s not the same as resenting Sasuke.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Because she isn't stupid and completely selfish. She understood this in Gaiden.
> 
> If you're in the camp of Sarada resenting Sasuke why do you have a pic of Sarada and Sasuke holding hands and smiling


Because I don’t change my sig like I change my underwear. Plus Sarada clearly doesn’t hate Sasuke.


Zensuki said:


> Let me hear this spin. Why not?
> Btw Sarada is not an infant


Because we know she isn’t talking about Naruto’s power.


Zensuki said:


> Sarada several times mentions being safe. Why are you ignoring that?
> 
> Why does she want to hokage? So she can just spread that warm fatherly aura to everyone


She mentions feeling safe because that is the feeling a parent is supposed to impart on their children. Yes she does want to spread a warm parenting affection to the village who she hopes to see as her family.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Btw Sarada is not an infant


she has the sharingan awakening record according to honda




> Sarada several times mentions being safe. Why are you ignoring that?







> Why does she want to hokage?



To take care of everyone-listen to the keyword-
PERSONALLY
in person
as in

being there, with them

like....


logical reaction of a girl with abandonment issues who spent years thinking..what she was thinking to have in her

personally


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

Corvida said:


> not this





Not this either I'm sure 

Also love the insinuation that Sarada isn't also referring to others being safe as well. Whats the next spin, that Sasuke isn't protecting others


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

I mean this is literal fucking baseline of a parent to protect the kid from harm , if he didn't do that I can't even


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 22, 2019)

Why is everyone in this thread so melodramatic? 
“Muh SaRaDa Is LivInG a MiSsERaBlE LiFe CuZ BuRrITo StOle HeR FaTHeR, PoOr SaRaDA “


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> this ship has already sailed they would have to retcon too many things to make this work.


Its okay they can find away 

or...

they could...






Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Do you want to discuss how jiraya was being a perv


@Arles Celes


----------



## Raniero (Oct 22, 2019)

NearlyEnough said:


> Why is everyone in this thread so melodramatic?
> “Muh SaRaDa Is LivInG a MiSsERaBlE LiFe CuZ BuRrITo StOle HeR FaTHeR, PoOr SaRaDA “


Because Naruto is melodrama


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> No I only react to things without taking the time to think about context XD


 my god....



> The thing is it isn’t even remotely disrespectful just real.


 this, just and simply realistic 



Corvida said:


> not this


 nah that scene in itself is worse when you take into account that not even hours before this abomination happened. She was sitting with the said naruto who is a goofy happy to go smiling guy who acted like the coolest person even and treated them like their kids. Telling them stories about the past and making everything comfortable, going fron that to this is terrible. 
That's why I cant see her thinking that back in the day as any kind of insult to sasuke. Do you think in that specific moment she is thinking "Waow what a wonderful dude he is sacrificing himself for his glorious mission" 
Like someone above said you can still love someone but recognize that he was a dick in the past or that he fucked up.  I feel like some are asking the chick to act with blind fanboyism and no reflection ( something I suspect they tried to pull off at the end of gaiden with "sorry/headpoke) 
Even naruto who is her absolute role model fell under criticism not a long time ago, it's almost like it's how s rational human being would act

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> @Arles Celes


SHH 

That guy is another character in itself 


He pretends like he's all funny and shit but underneath there's lots of darkness


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> Its okay they can find away
> 
> or...
> 
> ...


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Plus Sarada clearly doesn’t hate Sasuke.



So in your head, Sarada barely knows Sasuke, resents Sasuke and has no respect for him but somehow still loves him.



You must be joking



SakuraLover16 said:


> Because we know she isn’t talking about Naruto’s power.



I'm not talking about Naruto's power either. I simply said protecting others 



SakuraLover16 said:


> She mentions feeling safe because that is the feeling a parent is supposed to impart on their children. Yes she does want to spread a warm parenting affection to the village who she hopes to see as her family.



And what is the verb for making someone feel safe


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

Maybe Sasuke and Sarada will have some patch up working like Itachi and Sasuke did regarding the "truth"...oh wait...i forgot kodachi and SP are handling this


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> Maybe Sasuke and Sarada will have some patch up working like Itachi and Sasuke did regarding the "truth"...oh wait...i forgot kodachi and SP are handling this


Yeah because sasuke and itachis patch up was very good right? 


Totally didn't turn sasuke full retard despite the patch up


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I mean this is literal fucking baseline of a parent to protect the kid from harm , if he didn't do that I can't even


I mean Sakura’s first instinct was to push her baby away from the space time ninjutsu and get taken instead. Hell when she first one punched Shin she skipped over Sasuke and went straight to Sarada.


----------



## NearlyEnough (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Totally didn't turn sasuke full retard despite the patch up


No it didn’t turn him full retard. You can’t call yourself a Sasuke fan if you don’t understand his character and say retarded shit like this.


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yeah because sasuke and itachis patch up was very good right?
> 
> 
> Totally didn't turn sasuke full retard despite the patch up


DONT YOU DARE INSULT ITACHI/SASUKE BOND....FUFF WILL NEG


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Not this either I'm sure


 a reflex?
This one is best





> Also love the insinuation that Sarada isn't also referring to others being safe as well.
> [


everyone

personally



> Whats the next spin, that Sasuke isn't protecting others


yes
by not being there


----------



## Serah (Oct 22, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Practic_ed.
> _
> And to be fair to Hiashi, it has been years since then, but it is an overly drastic change of personality.



But it was never seriously addressed. As someone who barely watches the anime, I had no idea that they even stopped practicing slavery. There's also Orochimaru, an even bigger obstacle to realism. And don't get me wrong, I would love to see it all be treated wth the weight that it has, but this is Naruto and characters only ever react realistically when the plot needs it for one hot sec.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 22, 2019)

Serah said:


> But it was never seriously addressed. As someone who barely watches the anime, I had no idea that they even stopped practicing slavery. There's also Orochimaru, an even bigger obstacle to realism. And don't get me wrong, I would love to see it all be treated wth the weight that it has, but this is Naruto and characters only ever react realistically when the plot needs it for one hot sec.


I was never once arguing that Naruto ever realistically portrayed its themes. The point is that there’s no reason to complain about Sarada maybe having some anger towards Sasuke when it could by all accounts be worse than what it is.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> So in your head, Sarada barely knows Sasuke, resents Sasuke and has no respect for him but somehow still loves him.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be joking


I barely knew my father and I hated that he was never truly apart of our lives. Even though I can’t really say I knew him well I still realized that I loved him of course this was on his deathbed. It wasn’t a truly deep love and I think I mourned what could have been.


Zensuki said:


> I'm not talking about Naruto's power either. I simply said protecting others





Zensuki said:


> And what is the verb for making someone feel safe


Don’t be purposefully dense.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> my god....
> 
> this, just and simply realistic
> 
> nah that scene in itself is worse when you take into account that not even hours before this abomination happened.



he didn't recognize his child-that´s abomination enough



> She was sitting with the said naruto who is a goofy happy to go smiling guy who acted like the coolest person even and treated them like their kids. Telling them stories about the past and making everything comfortable, going fron that to this is terrible.




*Link Removed*

Look at the poor kid smiling for the first time in the abomigaiden



  worse-when she shouted WHAT KIND OF  FATHER DOESN'T RECOGNIZE HER OWN CHILD  and exits in fury....




AND WORSE
DNA TEST


I wander why Sarada thinks fondly of Naruto



> That's why I cant see her thinking that back in the day as any kind of insult to sasuke. Do you think in that specific moment she is thinking "Waow what a wonderful dude he is sacrificing himself for his glorious mission"


 and better -he´s sacrificing me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

My point is Sasuke may be actively trying to be there more but he has to do some work to build what is lacking in their relationship.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> So in your head, Sarada barely knows Sasuke,


  She barely knows Sasuke



> resents Sasuke


or rather, the glorious mission



> and has no respect for him


in your view



> but somehow still loves him.


Miraculosly, yes



> [
> 
> 
> 
> And what is the verb for making someone feel safe


papa


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

Corvida said:


> a reflex?



No shit



Corvida said:


> This one is best



They're the same



Corvida said:


> everyone



So what Sasuke does 



Corvida said:


> personally



So making others feel safe means nothing unless you personally know them. 



Corvida said:


> yes
> by not being there



A lie. He's there when Momo attacks and he's there to defeat Momo.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> My point is Sasuke may be actively trying to be there more but he has to do some work to build what is lacking in their relationship.





What relationship? In your view, Sasuke is a deadbeat that abandoned his child, i.e he does not care. Sarada resents Sasuke for his absence, they barely know each other and she has no respect for Sasuke's entire reason for being absent.

There's no relationship there. You're just forcing one.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> No shit



AMAZING




> They're the same


No
 one of them raised the child alone for years, took care of her when she was sick, cheereed her,tended her, was worried sick when she started to get blurry vision again,  consoled her and tried her best to convince her she had a father
somewhere
and then run like a train from a faint in seconds just from hearing her baby was lost in da words






> So what Sasuke does



LOL

who knows

 Mainly be there when Naruto is in danger right now, time travel with

errrrrr

Becasue protecting...errrr




> So making others feel safe means nothing unless you personally know them.


DING DING DIN DING

key word
*FEEL* safe, not be safe



> A lie. He's there when Momo attacks and he's there to defeat Momo.


see above-, section B, contractual  obligation
Naruto is in danger and Burp need a teacher, lets summon the Bat
oh yes-an afterthought in glasses happened to eb  there


----------



## Serah (Oct 22, 2019)

Raniero said:


> I was never once arguing that Naruto ever realistically portrayed its themes. The point is that there’s no reason to complain about Sarada maybe having some anger towards Sasuke when it could by all accounts be worse than what it is.



But it could not be worse than it is because Naruto isn't realistic. That's my point.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> What relationship? In your view, Sasuke is a deadbeat that abandoned his child, i.e he does not care. Sarada resents Sasuke for his absence, they barely know each other and she has no respect for Sasuke's entire reason for being absent.
> 
> There's no relationship there. You're just forcing one.


So from me sharing my experience that is all you got from it? I never said he didn’t care for her he just didn’t exist to her for ten years. We see in the previous chapter that they do have a relationship. She was beaming after learning he was coming home. His reason for being absent doesn’t justify his lack of communication.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Corvida said:


> he didn't recognize his child-that´s abomination enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 of course she would have also felt pissed off at boruto after that, I mean the experience isnt even remotely the same! 
Thankfully this led also to this   
So no it's not just free worship for naruto because "geuuuh" it is logically affecting the character and shaping her.
We went from a possible uchiha emo n166666 to this, so....
So yeah you can definitely be sure that meeting naruto in that time period had a significant influence on her character.
Maybe she just thinks differently of what it means to protect people, doesnt mean she disrespect the job her dad is doing it simply means the whole "muh protection for darkness muh" sasuke and certainly boruto are going for isnt her cup of tea 
And she might be right in thinking so 



> worse-when she shouted WHAT KIND OF  FATHER DOESNT RECOGNIZE HER OWN CHILD  and exist in fury....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just logical and she isnt insulting anyone by the way.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Raniero said:


> I don’t think Sarada resents Sasuke though. I think she respects his decision and admires what he’s doing, but she just doesn’t like it because it comes at the expense of her and Sakura. That’s not the same as resenting Sasuke.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilu (Oct 22, 2019)

I see how Kishi's conversation with editor about him inserting his issues in Sasuke.

Kishi: "I want to show my kids that I regret not being around them. How can I do it?"

Editor comes in Kishi's office.

Editor: "You won't believe me Kishimoto-san what I read in the Internet. Some fans think that Sarada is Karin's daughter because they have similiar glasses." 

Kishi: "It's brilliant! I will write about Sasuke's daughter having daddy issues. Sarada will think that Karin is her mother. But there should be villain... I will write about guy with many Sharingans being mad at Sasuke for killing my beloved Itachi. What splendid and original idea I just had." 

Editor:

Kishi: "She will see Taka's photo under Uchiha's family photoshopped photo. Then she will go after Naruto who went to meet Sasuke to question her father about it." 

Editor: 

Kishimoto: "Villain will attack Sarada and her best friend ChoCho and Team 7 will protect them from villain who was created by Orochimaru. Then in the end Sakura and Sasuke will explain that even though I didn't spend time with my kids and contact them at all I still has loved them all this time... I mean Sasuke." 

Editor: "But sensei... There is peace between villages so there's no reason for Sasuke to not be at home." 

Kishi: "Aliens"


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Vilu said:


> Kishi: "Aliens"



And a legend was born


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

Corvida said:


> AMAZING



You're the one that tried to spin Sasuke never making Sarada feel safe 




Corvida said:


> DING DING DIN DING
> 
> key word
> FEEL safe, not be safe



Oh now we're reaching. What do you think Sarada means when she says she feels safe? She feels cared for, loved for? 

Guess none of these matter 
Sarada doesn't mention feeling warm 







Corvida said:


> see above-, section B, contractual obligation
> Naruto is in danger and Burp need a teacher, lets summon the Bat





Corvida said:


> LOL
> 
> who knows
> Mainly be there when Naruto is in danger right now, time travel with
> ...



I mean if you want to disregard everything written by Kishi and go with the route of Sasuke being a deadbeat father then thats fine.

 It would make more sense than what @SakuraLover16 tries to peddle: that Sasuke and Sarada love each other despite Sasuke actively being away from her, them spending very little time together, Sarada resenting Sasuke's absence, Sarada having no respect for Sasuke's reasoning and Sarada not feeling warm next to Sasuke


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> of course she would have also felt pissed off at boruto after that, I mean the experience isnt even remotely the same!


I´m going to punish my dad   for geting on without me by taking back the food!




Sarada-bitch.......


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Then you just jumbled up everything. I mean do you I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Corvida said:


> I´m going to punish my dad   for geting on without me by taking back the food!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean pain is relative and experienced differently from one person to another 
But it's like you just got your whole family killed and your mom raped under your own eyes and a friend comes out like "I CANT BELIEVE IT MY PARENTS REFUSE TO BUY ME THE LAST PS4 UNACCEPTABLE! HOW HOW FEEL MY PAIN FUCK IT"  
Its exaggerated but the idea is still there


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Don’t be purposefully dense.


you’re asking too much from Zendouchey


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I barely knew my father and I hated that he was never truly apart of our lives. Even though I can’t really say I knew him well I still realized that I loved him of course this was on his deathbed. It wasn’t a truly deep love and I think I mourned what could have been.



Thats touching but you're projecting.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Don’t be purposefully dense.



How am I being dense 

You said feeling safe, I said protected. Whats the other interpretation? Being loved or cared for:






whats the excuse now


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> You're the one that tried to spin Sasuke never making Sarada feel safe


Realistically, he hasn't
ever
even the two times he saved her-battle situations where she´s scared and shocked





> Oh now we're reaching. What do you think Sarada means when she says she feels safe? She feels cared for, loved for?



comforted?
listened to?
you know Sarada has talked more to Naruto in 2 chapters of gaiden than with her father in the whole abomination






> [
> Guess none of these matter






Corvida said:


> see above-, section B, contractual obligation
> Naruto is in danger and Burp need a teacher, lets summon the Bat



I mean if you want to disregard everything written by Kishi and go with the route of Sasuke being a deadbeat father then thats fine. It would make more sense than what Sakura Lover tries to peddle: that Sasuke and Sarada love each other despite Sasuke actively being away from her, them spending very little time together, Sarada resenting Sasuke's absence, Sarada having no respect for Sasuke's reasoning and Sarada not feeling warm next to Sasuke [/QUOTE]

Of course they do-they´re precious to Sarada
first she had discoverd, at 11, that her father loved her mom
the daya fter she discovered that her father loved her
nothing of safety here




> I mean if you want to disregard everything written by Kishi


gaiden plot?
in an instant



> and go with the route of Sasuke being a deadbeat father


Sadly as I always say-he was never given the chance to be one


> then thats fine. It would make more sense than what Sakura Lover tries to peddle: that Sasuke and Sarada love each other despite Sasuke actively being away from her,


at least according to spin off and anime, Sarada loves her father despite him being portrayed as being actively off



> them spending very little time together,


a miserable comedic anime episode nothing in spin off



> Sarada resenting Sasuke's absence,



Nawe, she should welcome it enthusiastically!!!!

Be grateful, thankful and honored!
she resents the absence, not the father alone



> Sarada having no respect for Sasuke's reasoning and



did he explain to her why he vanished for years without communication?




> Sarada not feeling warm next to Sasuke



she feels happy and enthusiastic-even in the anime and look at her face in the spin off panel

 Her choosing of role model still stands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaskettaMan (Oct 22, 2019)

If you wanted Sasuke to have a perfect family life, you should have let Madara win.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Thats touching but you're projecting.


Not really. I’m just bringing up the point that you can still care for someone and not agree with their choices or like their absence.


Zensuki said:


> How am I being dense
> 
> You said feeling safe, I said protected. Whats the other interpretation? Being loved or cared for:
> 
> ...


Corvida answered the question perfectly comfort. Again no one said she hated Sasuke.


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

Maybe sarada and sasuke had moments when she was toddler/little kid but she repressed those memories because she started to believe her dad doesn’t care about her and her mom? Similar to how sasuke repressed itachi crying? But sakura did state how they are precious and poked her head and sasuke confirmed the connection but maybe it wasn’t enough (due to time/pages for the one shot) to start getting the memories again...tho a few panels could have worked. Naruto told her think back to Sakuras love and that’s when the fuzzy memory of sasuke teaching her to walk came so maybe she needs to think about sasuke love??


Edit: wrote this fast so hopefully it makes sense


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> If you wanted Sasuke to have a perfect family life, you should have let Madara win.



perfect?
wrong
we would have liked Sasuke *to have had  a family life*
Kwel lonely forever atoning wandering mentors dont usually get one
or lose it
Or-as in this case. they..... let the chance pass
it a tragedy as the poll says, really


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

fuff said:


> Maybe sarada and sasuke had moment when she was toddler/little kid but she repressed those memories because she started to believe her dad doesn’t care about her and her mom?



Sarada´s only residual memory of him, yes-it only came back via Messianic therapy
Sarad´s first clear one is Sakura at her bedside
Honda deleted it  or chose to overlap it with the deep emotional trauma of her kindergarten sharingan awakening



> [
> Similar to how sasuke repressed itachi crying? But sakura did state how they are precious and poked her head and sasuke confirmed the connection but maybe it wasn’t enough (due to time/pages for the one shot) to start getting the memories again...tho a few panels could have worked. Naruto told her think back to Sakuras love and that’s when the fuzzy memory of sasuke teaching her to walk came so maybe she needs to think about sasuke love??
> 
> 
> Edit: wrote this fast so hopefully it makes sense


I get you
 it all depends on a clear date on Sarada´s age  when the bat vanishing happened
gaiden was too vague and busy on pointless mamadrama shit
 all my memories until I was precisely  5 are too fuzzy.but one of the first is dad hopping me on a table to take a pic , at 4-and another beating the shit of 2 girls coming for my candy


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I’m just bringing up the point that you can still care for someone and not agree with their choices or like their absence.



There has to be a relationship or some respect for you to care for someone. 

If you claim Sarada can still love Sasuke despite Sasuke apparently not showing warmth (because apparently only Naruto has made Sarada feel warm )
them spending no time together (you wrote this as well)

and Sarada not respecting his reason for absence , then I ask for the tenth time, what relationship is there?

Where does the love come from? Fantasy.



SakuraLover16 said:


> Corvida answered the question perfectly comfort.








Guess none of this comforting because Sarada did tell us how warm she felt 



SakuraLover16 said:


> Again no one said she hated Sasuke.



I said resent his absence, or more clearly his reason to be away.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Guess none of this comforting because Sarada did tell us how warm she felt



LOL-no Zen-that´s surprise, joy and *relief, a*ll in consecutive order


Above all, relief-considering abomigaiden plot

It´s endearingly symbolic that the only comfort gesture the Bat attempts, his embrace is hampered as he´s one  armed-and Sarada becomes rigid and all _uh?_
She only understands, thank to Sakura´s tip years before- when she´s poked-and codes-"affection"


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> There has to be a relationship or some respect for you to care for someone.
> 
> If you claim Sarada can still love Sasuke despite Sasuke apparently not showing warmth (because apparently only Naruto has made Sarada feel warm )
> them spending no time together (you wrote this as well)
> ...


Ok so he has been home now right? And comes back from his mission more now right? So wouldn’t there be more love then? Where have I said that Sasuke hasn’t shown warmth? Sarada is merely highlighting Narutos well known character traits for being warm and caring. Again Sarada does not have to respect the choices he made and she shouldn’t have to. She doesn’t have to like or respect the reason for his absence because SHE WASNT GIVEN A CHOICE. Obviously she yearned for the affection of her father. Honestly you keep talking about her comment like it wasn’t past tense or that she still feels the same way she did.


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> There has to be a relationship or some respect for you to care for someone.
> 
> If you claim Sarada can still love Sasuke despite Sasuke apparently not showing warmth (because apparently only Naruto has made Sarada feel warm )
> them spending no time together (you wrote this as well)
> ...



somehow you’re more hurt by her words than Sasuke would be congrats I guess?

And by that I mean Sasuke would deal with it like an adult and not a child calling for a little girls head because she expressed disappointment in her dad in the past tense


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Anime, for once , summed up the fuck up beautifully and without words





too old now, pa-yes, they´re made to constantly look to dads and very young girls


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Damn we need a thanos here to stop the fight between team iron man and team captain America


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Where have I said that Sasuke hasn’t shown warmth?



Your logic is a joke.

I initially said Sarada is a hypocrite for praising Naruto on protecting the village whilst ignoring Sasuke who has done just as much while sacrificing more.

You said, no Sarada praises and looks up to Naruto for his warmth (disagree partly but we'll use that premise)

I made fun of you, because Sasuke has shown just as much if not more warmth towards Sarada than Naruto has. 

You have no response and now agree with me on Sasuke showing warmth. 

So, tell me for 20th time, why does Sarada not praise/respect Sasuke like she does with Naruto for his warmth?



SakuraLover16 said:


> Again Sarada does not have to respect the choices he made and she shouldn’t have to.



Yes, we get that you think Sarada somehow has no respect for those that sacrifice their lives to protect others. How nice of her 



SakuraLover16 said:


> She doesn’t have to like or respect the reason for his absence because SHE WASNT GIVEN A CHOICE.



Neither was Sasuke 
Unless you're in the Sasuke is a deadbeat camp, which from the SSS family pic you have is clearly not the case 



SakuraLover16 said:


> Honestly you keep talking about her comment like it wasn’t past tense or that she still feels the same way she did.



My only point is Sarada's hypocrisy.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Anime, for once , summed up the fuck up beautifully and without words
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An incredibly OOC anime episode....of course


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

There is no need to talk anymore it’s just a waste of time at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> An incredibly OOC anime episode....of course


God you’re the worst I’m not sure why you consume something that brings you this much negative emotion it can’t actually be fun can it?


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> There is no need to talk anymore it’s just a waste of time at this point.



Right, just after it becomes clear you have no answer and have been going round in circles 
Could have saved both of us the time and just said this 5 pages ago


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Right, just after it becomes clear you have no answer and have been going round in circles
> Could have saved both of us the time and just said this 5 pages ago


I gave you answers you just decided you weren’t going to listen to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> An incredibly OOC anime episode...



Because it was the only time Sasuke tried actively  to bond with his daughter  in  how many hundreds did you say?
Because SP was forced to do it as it was adapting external sources-a novel?
oh yes-I know why, silly me-Sarada was  DISRESPECTFULLLLLL


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I gave you answers you just decided you weren’t going to listen to them.



Don't lie. I even went out of my way to summarise the near useless debate. 



> I initially said Sarada is a hypocrite for praising Naruto on protecting the village whilst ignoring Sasuke who has done just as much while sacrificing more.
> 
> You said, no Sarada praises and looks up to Naruto for his warmth (disagree partly but we'll use that premise)
> 
> ...


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Don't lie. I even went out of my way to summarise the near useless debate.


So I didn’t spend five pages providing answers and rebuttals... Okay...


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> So I didn’t spend five pages providing answers and rebuttals... Okay...





You did, and I summarised it to the best of what I have atm. Is there something wrong with the summary?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> You did, and I summarised it to the best of what I have atm. Is there something wrong with the summary?


You know what is wrong with it. I’m not going back into it with you. So put your bait up because you aren’t reeling me in.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Vilu said:


> I see how Kishi's conversation with editor about him inserting his issues in Sasuke.
> 
> Kishi: "I want to show my kids that I regret not being around them. How can I do it?"
> 
> ...


The editor probably asked him to share what good strong shit he was smoking


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> You know what is wrong with it. I’m not going back into it with you. So put your bait up because you aren’t reeling me in.



How am I supposed to know what you see is wrong if you don't tell me


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

No need I’m done.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2019)

oh man this was a good read... the SSS civil war

thanks guys, great stuff, so tasty 

I hope for a sequel one day


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> oh man this was a good read... the SSS civil war
> 
> thanks guys, great stuff, so tasty
> 
> I hope for a sequel one day


Don't worry, boruthanos is gonna come and make everyone unitedly hate him soon enough


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Don't worry, boruthanos is gonna come and make everyone unitedly hate him soon enough


I am shocked you guys never blamed it all on Boruto Uzumaki yet


maybe later


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 22, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> oh man this was a good read... the SSS civil war
> 
> thanks guys, great stuff, so tasty
> 
> I hope for a sequel one day


I will find you and I will beat you up...


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 22, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I am shocked you guys never blamed it all on Boruto Uzumaki yet
> 
> 
> maybe later


Sarada already called him out in the chapter itself for being a brat so we good for this one


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2019)

I think @Bruv  really thinks I am a SSS fan and a Sasuke fanboy

good stuff


----------



## Arrow (Oct 22, 2019)

You know shit gets real when @SakuraLover16 of all people threatens to beat you up...


----------



## Vilu (Oct 22, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The editor probably asked him to share what good strong shit he was smoking


Few weeks later.

Editor: "But it doesn't make sense Kishimoto-sensei. Naruto is able to use multi shadow clone jutsu. He should use it to spend time with his family." 

Kishi: "You're totally right, Editor-san. Naruto will send clone to his daughter's birthday party." 

Editor: "I didn't mean it like that." 

Kishi: "I really like your ideas Editor-san. I feel that you really understand me and my need to write about my parental fuck-ups... I mean Naruto's." 

Editor: "Care to share a bit of that shit you smoke? I could really use something good now."


----------



## Corvida (Oct 22, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I am shocked you guys never blamed it all on Boruto Uzumaki yet



Go to the Sarada FC

or simply wait for next chapters with batracio hogging one father now he's lost another


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Anime, for once , summed up the fuck up beautifully and without words
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Zensuki said:


> An incredibly OOC anime episode....of course


Sarada was super ooc there and sasuke was a moron who didnt go along with her question of coming back for family day. When this novel came out all sss fan (jp and western) said sasuke and sarada were protrayed very OOC



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Damn we need a thanos here to stop the fight between team iron man and team captain America



Kodachi/Ikemoto/SP: Lets make them hate each


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 22, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I think @Bruv  really thinks I am a SSS fan and a Sasuke fanboy
> 
> good stuff


No I just don’t like you same for Zenjackass


----------



## Devil_Jin (Oct 22, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> oh man this was a good read... the SSS civil war
> 
> thanks guys, great stuff, so tasty
> 
> I hope for a sequel one day


￼


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruv said:


> No I just don’t like you same for Zenjackass


except you also thought I was a Sasuke fanboy

so pretty much, you are clueless as well


----------



## Zef (Oct 22, 2019)

**reads last few pages**

SS/SSS fandom is split and its breaking my heart.




xingi said:


> This is my main problem with the whole gadien thing, *sasuke can literally move between dimensions within seconds, even if it's Chakra taxing he couldn't come home and rest a few days for almost a decade
> To make it was he has communication with Naruto the entire time but not his fam*


Yes, this is why Gaiden is such an annoyance to me.

Kishi never ends up explaining _*WHY*_ Sasuke can't have any form of communication with his family or even visit them.

Instead he seemingly comes up with half assed excuses to sweep everything under the rug.
Naruto/Shikamaru (I forget which) mentions something about Sasuke not having a phone, but why can't he send messages via hawk to his family just like he does to Naruto in the same scene where Naruto and Shikamaru are  discussing his primitive ways of communicating?

And then there's the infamous "*top secret mission*", which I suppose is Kishi's way of handwaving Sasuke not visiting his family.

But at the conclusion of Gaiden he spends enough time that they end up taking a family photo.
So clearly the mission is not so pressing that out of several *YEARS *Sasuke cannot spare a single moment  to visit his daughter

All these gaping holes in the excuses for Sasuke's absence, and then Kishi tries to insult the readers intelligence by acting like Sasuke saying "_*because you exist*_" , and poking Sarada's forehead even begins to address the elephant in the room which is, *WHY, WHY, WHY* did Sasuke not bother communicating or visiting his family?


Raniero said:


> *If anything, Sarada has not been realistically mad enough with Sasuke.*
> 
> Anybody who ever underwent parental abandonment will tell you how hard it is to get over. Sasuke having a good reason won’t really erase that.


Honestly.

If Sasuke was _*my*_ father, and I travelled out of town to meet him, put my life at risk to meet him, and he held up a sword to me because he didn't recognize my face the relationship would be dead. 

Even more so if I asked why he wasn't in my life and he told me it didn't concern me.

That's some Ging Freecess level of being a bad parent.
People have had strained relationships with their parents over less, and the fact Sarada isn't completely livid with him still is just a testament to how nice of a human being she is.



Vilu said:


> It didn't happen because of Mommy drama. Unless Sasuke was jailed Kishimoto/Kodachi can't explain Sasuke not contacting his family without making him like total asshole. Does that man didn't hear about middle ground? He could easily make the same drama with Sasuke sending letters from time to time or calling. Sarada still mad at Sasuke for being far away while Sasuke doesn't look like total douche. But it's the same man who thinks Itachi was awesome brother and *Jiraiya great godfather so we shouldn't really expect anything else from Kishi.*


What did Jiraiya do?


Is it becsuse he let Naruto grow up abandoned?



Raniero said:


> Because Naruto is melodrama


And I've come to hate it

I've begun to appreciate the appeal of the mindless action in Dragon Ball now.



Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Yeah because sasuke and itachis patch up was very good right?
> 
> 
> Totally didn't turn sasuke full retard despite the patch up


Preach!!


Vilu said:


> I see how Kishi's conversation with editor about him inserting his issues in Sasuke.
> 
> Kishi: "I want to show my kids that I regret not being around them. How can I do it?"
> 
> ...


The interview is lost now on this forum because the translator was trying to have some animator harrassed(allegedly), but Kishi basically got some question from a fan mixed up and that's how the *plot* for Gaiden came about.


I really think the thing with him projecting not spending time with his kids is strictly about Naruto.

Sasuke being the Yin to Naruto's Yang has to have it to the extreme, so being too busy turns into being away for several years.



Raniero said:


> Why do people say this? Does death of the author not exist? In the context of the story, the characters are not vacuums. *Their decisions reflect on the characters, even if the author wrote them.
> 
> Otherwise, you can deflect literally every criticism of a character on the author rather than the character themself.*





neonion said:


> It’s the typical:
> 
> *When a character disliked does something controversial: put the blame on the character.
> 
> When a character liked does something controversial: put the blame on the author*.


See, but if Kishi, Kodachi, or whoever writes Sasuke for SP on any given day gave us a hint at what this means for Sasuke as a person I would agree.

But Sasuke's mindset or reasoning for his distance from his family is never touched upon.
The closest we get is this page:


...Where Sasuke is cut off from explaining his faults in the drama.
And its never brought up again so I do blame the author(s), if they're gonna continue having Sasuke barely put in effort, I would like to hear *WHY* Sasuke doesn't put in effort.

Saying its a reflection of the character just seems like giving the writers a cheap way out of explaining things (which I imagine is the case for Kodachi and SP writers, they don't want to touch Kishi's mess) if its a reflection what is it a reflection of?

Like I said earlier in the thread he married Sakura, and I would assume Narutoverse has contraceptives. If he wasn't ready for a family he didn't have to have one.

Is he uncomfortable being in the village too long because of past trauma, or his clans history in the village?

Give us something, its certainly better then the nothing. So if the writers keep in this same vein of Sasuke not changing I'll keep blaming them unless they tell me why Sasuke is doing this.

At least for Naruto we know its author projection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 22, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> except you also thought I was a Sasuke fanboy
> 
> so pretty much you are clueless as well


Pretty easy to confuse the passive aggressive garbage you post for fanboyism try better posting you trashbag?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruv said:


> Pretty easy to confuse the passive aggressive garbage you post for fanboyism try better posting you trashbag?


indeed

I just wonder which fanboyism? 


you clearly don't know


----------



## Zef (Oct 22, 2019)

No fighting.


----------



## MaskettaMan (Oct 22, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> oh man this was a good read... the SSS civil war
> 
> thanks guys, great stuff, so tasty
> 
> I hope for a sequel one day


I'm sure we'll get one when Kodachi *confirms BoruSara*.


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 22, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> I'm sure we'll get one when Kodachi *confirms BoruSara*.


KawaSara or die you rebel scum


----------



## MaskettaMan (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruv said:


> KawaSara or die you rebel scum


Don't you mean _*Isshi*_Sara?


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 22, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> Don't you mean _*Isshi*_Sara?


You right should’ve known where loli moto was going from the beginning


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruv said:


> No I just don’t like you same for Zenjackass






This is pathetic 
@SoulFire!


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> This is pathetic
> @SoulFire!


Little baby got his feelings hurt? Let’s be honest you needlessly neg people daily now that it’s happening to you it’s a problem?


----------



## fuff (Oct 22, 2019)

Zef said:


> Kishi never ends up explaining _*WHY*_ Sasuke can't have any form of communication with his family or even visit them.
> 
> Instead he seemingly comes up with half assed excuses to sweep everything under the rug.
> Naruto/Shikamaru (I forget which) mentions something about Sasuke not having a phone, but why can't he send messages via hawk to his family just like he does to Naruto in the same scene where Naruto and Shikamaru are discussing his primitive ways of communicating?


it was shikamaru in the manga and i dont know why (prob honda ep) changed it to naruto in the anime...
As for sending letters, if sakura kept them would make her look bad...so i dont know how they could go about that unless the hawk was getting killed along the way (sasuke retsuden for the prison mission) but then this one magically gets saved??



Zef said:


> Is he uncomfortable being in the village too long because of past trauma, or his clans history in the village?


That would make sense.

then he can move to another village with his family...? But he wants to protect it because he doesnt want itachi life to be in vain.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> This is pathetic
> @SoulFire!


lol for once me and you are in the same boat  (dude disliked all my posts) 

I really don't care though since I've had my fare share of dislikes, disagrees and especially optimistic to the point I can open up a skittle factory


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 22, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> lol for once me and you are in the same boat
> 
> I really don't care though since I've had my fare share of dislikes, disagrees and especially optimistic to the point I can open up a skittle factory


It’s just a reflexive action anytime I see you post I have to


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruv said:


> It’s just a reflexive action anytime I see you post I have to


don't worry about it

just remember to stretch your clicking finger from time to time so that you don't get any cramps

must be tough


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> This is pathetic
> @SoulFire!


Zensuki, next time you send a PM or create a thread in SCR. It is way easy to do not miss it. I'm telling you this because Im here checking another report.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Go to the Sarada FC
> 
> or simply wait for next chapters with *batracio* hogging one father now he's lost another


  the names 



Zef said:


> **reads last few pages**
> 
> SS/SSS fandom is split and its breaking my heart.
> 
> ...


 This is why I find the people crucifying her absolutely out of their mind, she already forgave the guy and decided to shrug it off and move away from the issue. But the idea that she cant even talk about how she once felt because she shouldnt "disrespect" her dad is some african level of "shut up because your parents are gods" on steroids : you got abandoned for years but you didnt have any right to have thought like that back in the day, even tho you were 11. That's like asking the kid to be an empty shell, like I said for all tbe crap sakura get sasuke should owe her everything for entertaining and keeping the idea of sasuke in the girl's mind for 10 years. Kids forget very fast, particularly when she never met you formally. So she had to be a bad mother and lie to her own daughter for years just to cover up sasuke's ass. But the only thing people get out of gaiden is that she is somehow a retard......:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 271401 (Oct 22, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> don't worry about it
> 
> just remember to stretch your clicking finger from time to time so that you don't get any cramps
> 
> must be tough



you’re really not as clever as you’d like to think you are and I still can’t stand you


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 22, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> This is pathetic
> @SoulFire!


He went back and disliked me for a post i made in 2016...and i ain't apart of whatever this shit going on in this thread is lol.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 22, 2019)

Someone change his name from Bruv to Banned.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruv said:


> No I just don’t like you same for Zenjackass





Bruv said:


> Find the nearest bridge and jump you second rate troll


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 23, 2019)

fuff said:


> it was shikamaru in the manga and i dont know why (prob honda ep) changed it to naruto in the anime...
> As for sending letters, if sakura kept them would make her look bad...so i dont know how they could go about that unless the hawk was getting killed along the way (sasuke retsuden for the prison mission) but then this one magically gets saved??
> 
> 
> ...


BTW in the latest chapter sakura knew he was coming home and was gonna welcome him with flowers but shikamaru doesn't know shit, he said that they hadn't heard from sasuke at all and neither did naeuto knwo anything  

Reverse gaiden and I like it


----------



## fuff (Oct 23, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> BTW in the latest chapter sakura knew he was coming home and was gonna welcome him with flowers but shikamaru doesn't know shit, he said that they hadn't heard from sasuke at all and neither did naeuto knwo anything
> 
> Reverse gaiden and I like it


That is true, but he could have also told sarada...but the communication progress is good. And yes i still
Think kodachi is shit


----------



## Vilu (Oct 23, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> This is pathetic
> @SoulFire!


He only uses forum functions. Is it not what you say people when you neg and dislike their posts?


----------



## Platypus (Oct 23, 2019)

Vilu said:


> He only uses forum functions. Is it not what you say people when you neg and dislike their posts?


You're free to use those functions, but not spam them. If you feel like he's abusing ratings/rep, contact a mod.



> *Rep and Rating Abuse:*
> This includes, but isn't limited to negative remarks within rep, excessive negative ratings and/or reputation with no actual merit behind it, positive abuse to cheat the Trophies system and the like. Repeated instances of abuse can result in seals to rep/ratings and decreased totals in both ratings received and reputation total.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 23, 2019)

I asked my friend what he thought about Sasuke's mission/absence and Sarada's response. He only read Naruto up to early Part 2 so I had to fill him in. 

His response: "You lost me at Sasuke jumping through dimensions to find alien clues".

. This story really is crazy.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 23, 2019)

LesExit said:


> I asked my friend what he thought about Sasuke's mission/absence and Sarada's response. He only read Naruto up to early Part 2 so I had to fill him in.
> 
> His response: "You lost me at *Sasuke jumping through dimensions to find alien clues".*
> 
> . This story really is crazy.




 LAWL
Coudnt even get to the NO contacting family for better future part?


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 23, 2019)

Never thought I'd see Zen and SakuraFan16 arguing about Sasuke and Sarada.

I haven't seen such division among SSS fans since Gaiden manga.


----------



## MaskettaMan (Oct 23, 2019)

Wrecked Baloney said:


> I haven't seen such division among SSS fans since Gaiden manga.


God bless Kodachi.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 23, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> God damn  Kodachi.honda and abomigaiden
> [



pd-Que te den


----------



## Corvida (Oct 23, 2019)

Reviewing Logic said:


> I thought you gave up on NANNY SAUCE--------K?



Paisanu, I invented it  before his own abandoned daughter made it official





> why does it matter on what he does? or what people say about him



  Because he must be redeemed  from his abortion of redemption
He missed the parenthood train but by all the fried balls he won't be Batty Macphee if it can be prevented even with death






> his door is closed



To a blond butthole stu anxious to appropriate him
NEVER
DEATH BEFORE  THE ULTIMATE DISHONOUR OF BEING VULTURED, SWALLOWED AND FAGOCITATED BY A TOAD


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 23, 2019)

Zef said:


> All these gaping holes in the excuses for Sasuke's absence, and then Kishi tries to insult the readers intelligence by acting like Sasuke saying "_*because you exist*_" , and poking Sarada's forehead even begins to address the elephant in the room which is, *WHY, WHY, WHY* did Sasuke not bother communicating or visiting his family?




This is why I hated, and always hated Gaiden for years.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 23, 2019)

Kodachi & SP:


----------



## Corvida (Oct 23, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> This is why I hated, and always hated Gaiden for years.



  That is why I go into Asturian mode  even to this day at the mention of the thing


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 23, 2019)

Corvida said:


> That is why I go into Asturian mode  even to this day at the mention of the thing


Same here tbh, my blood always boils, I just hold back all the time


----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Same here tbh, my blood always boils, I just hold back all the time


Are you going to spout out an incomprehensible mess written in capital letters with a mix of english and your mother tongue that you yourself can barely read too? ck
( any similarity to any other user is a coincidence as this is a pure product on my imagination and not based on any Spanish woman's comment on this forum )


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Are you going to spout out an incomprehensible mess written in capital letters with a mix of english and your mother tongue that you yourself can barely read too? ck


No, I will fucking speak a fuck ton of flowery bullshit language as you can fucking see from this fucking sentence. Then when I fucking express my rage to you bitchass whiney ninjas I will delete all the extra shit just to make myself seem nicer ck


----------



## Corvida (Oct 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Are you going to spout out an incomprehensible mess written in capital letters with a mix of english and your mother tongue that you yourself can barely read too? ck
> ( any similarity to any other user is a coincidence as this is a pure product on my imagination and not based on any Spanish woman's comment on this forum )



* ESTOY ENFABADA!!!!!!*


Not to mention my spamming fishes spree-two legendary stinking monthS


----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2019)

Corvida said:


> * ESTOY ENFABADA!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Not to mention my spamming fishes spree-two legendary stinking monthS


 


Haruka Katana said:


> No, I will fucking speak a fuck ton of flowery bullshit language as you can fucking see from this fucking sentence. Then when I fucking express my rage to you bitchass whiney ninjas I will delete all the extra shit just to make myself seem nicer ck


 what a shameful act


----------



## 123fire (Oct 23, 2019)

this thread blew up


----------



## MaskettaMan (Oct 23, 2019)

_What's this?_


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 23, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> _What's this?_


Why not? Theory makes sense that sasuke after being healed by sakura, they both rush to the location being informed by shikamaru


Sakura is not gonna leave sarada in danger ever she'll come to the dimension  for sarada even if sasuke tells her not to  ​


----------



## 123fire (Oct 23, 2019)

Sasuke back off from team 7's fight


----------



## neonion (Oct 23, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> _What's this?_


This title 
“Sasuke and Sakura rescue Naruto and Boruto from Boro.”
Does it mean they abandon the rest?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 23, 2019)

neonion said:


> This title
> “Sasuke and Sakura rescue Naruto and Boruto from Boro.”
> Does it mean they abandon the rest?






Maybe they're the only who's who need rescuing, the rest can take care of themselves


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 23, 2019)

123fire said:


> Sasuke back off from team 7's fight


What are you gonna do if it's not even a fight and sasuke / sakura come there in the first few pages itself?


Imo it's high time sakura got some action atleast in the manga considering they're hyping up byakugo and all so we get to hopefully see something new from it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 123fire (Oct 23, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> What are you gonna do if it's not even a fight and sasuke / sakura come there in the first few pages itself?
> 
> 
> Imo it's high time sakura got some action atleast in the manga considering they're hyping up byakugo and all so we get to hopefully see something new from it


Ok where is rock lee choji tenten and the rest of the old gen. Looks like this manga is still about them it seems 

Fuck that i want to see new gen fight. A major one against Kara. I'm soo tired from the old gen. We saw sakura fight shin with amazing animation


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 23, 2019)

123fire said:


> l
> 
> Fuck that i want to see new gen fight. A major one against Kara. I'm soo tired from the old gen.


It is going to make no sense by the power scaling. Either the kids will be asspulled or Boro will be nerfed / dehyped.

One chapter of them fighting and getting defeated is fine though, sasuke and sakura can come to save ass in December 


123fire said:


> . I'm soo tired from the old gen. We saw sakura fight shin with amazing animation


That was two years ago in anime and gaiden is four years old now


----------



## 123fire (Oct 23, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> It is going to make no sense by the power scaling. Either the kids will be asspulled or Boro will be nerfed / dehyped.
> 
> One chapter of them fighting and getting defeated is fine though, sasuke and sakura can come to save ass in December
> 
> That was two years ago in anime and gaiden is four years old now


They can retreat the same way  they went there . also  @ sakura having a fight in the manga.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 23, 2019)

123fire said:


> They can retreat the same way  they went there . also


So they go, get beaten up and come back, having a useless fight with no difference or consequence? 



123fire said:


> @ sakura having a fight in the manga.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 23, 2019)

I strongly feel Sakura will play a big role in the next chapter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Corvida (Oct 23, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> *Sakura is not gonna leave sarada in dange*r ever she'll come to the dimension  for sarada even if sasuke tells her not to  ​


 kind reminder she´s a mama bear and the only functioning parent of that girl

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zef (Oct 23, 2019)

The least they can do is give Sakura another fight since they insist on making her and Sarada be miserable.



MaskettaMan said:


> God _curse_ Kodachi.


*Fixed


----------



## fuff (Oct 23, 2019)

Haruka Katana said:


> Same here tbh, my blood always boils, I just hold back all the time


The mission is what triggers me as well...THE 5WS...ANSWER THEM ALREADY


----------



## Trueno (Oct 24, 2019)

Zef said:


> Will this family ever know peace?
> 
> None of the mediums make any attempt to change the status quo.


I think so. We're seeing Boruto come to respect his dad, so Sarada will come around


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 24, 2019)

Does Kodachi thinks it needs improving tho?

Or maybe he was just trolling in this chapter for the lulz.

Or maybe it was merely meant to hype martyr Naruto even more and was not supposed to insult Sasuke specifically.


----------



## Deana (Oct 24, 2019)

I hope Sakura is not left out of the rescue of her precious little one. In fact, send in the other two moms too. Sakura, Hinata, and Oro vs anyone in that dimension hurting their kids would be a sight to see. Of course the dads would be there too. Sasuke because he has to take them there, Oro, and Naruto is in jar.
Give me Sakura going to get Sarada.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 24, 2019)

Deana said:


> I hope Sakura is not left out of the rescue of her precious little one.


Usually she isn't, she goes there herself to rescue sarada 


Her priorities were clear in gaiden when she dumped sasuke whom she hasn't seen for years and went to check if sarada was alright





Deana said:


> I  Oro vs anyone in that dimension hurting their kids would be a sight to see.



Oro joining in would be interesting...


I mean maybe mitsuki has already informed oro before jumping into the portal through a mini snake or soemthing? He seemed to confident to take Boruto and sarada and usually he's not bone headed or stupid

Maybe oro comes to help sasuke and sakura 


It's a waste of potential that he hasn't met KK yet


----------



## fuff (Oct 24, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Her priorities were clear in gaiden when she dumped sasuke whom she hasn't seen for years and went to check if sarada was alright


Can’t be said about all moms


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 24, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> Her priorities were clear in gaiden when she dumped sasuke whom she hasn't seen for years and went to check if sarada was alright



SP filler


----------



## Ultrafragor (Oct 24, 2019)

I don't expect much on the front of their relationship since I'm surprised it was acknowledged to begin with.

On one hand, the manga has been dealing with more serious plot themes than the anime currently is, but I would really have expected them to just portray Sasuke as a father who innocently has to go on business trips often but still loves his family.

Bringing up Sarada's unhappiness is calling Sasuke out in a way that is unexpected after his years of terrorism were handwaved by Naruto. Sasuke has lived a life without consequences, but this is his first one.

Though, the story isn't set up for this to become a real consequence for him rather than just it being Sarada's own private admission.


----------



## All Is Lost (Oct 28, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> I'm gradually disliking the hardcore naruto and sasuke fans who think they're completely perfect and should be wanked all the time
> 
> Really saw the true side when sasuke fans have been shitting on sarada for saying this and disowning her over the dialogue


what diehard sasuke fans? All I see are haters


----------



## All Is Lost (Oct 28, 2019)

Only way sasuke and sarada would connect as father and daughter is if the staff actually makes sasuke to leading character and narrative.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2019)

Arles Celes said:


> Does Kodachi thinks it needs improving tho?
> 
> Or maybe he was just trolling in this chapter for the lulz.
> 
> Or maybe it was merely meant to hype martyr Naruto even more and was not supposed to insult Sasuke specifically.



I though we'd get more development after the way things started out.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2019)

As far as our perception of fatherhood is, Sasuke isn't really good at being a paternal figure.
However the japanese have a very different views about this.

For the japaneses, a parent who is too busy working to pay any attention to their child may be considered hard-working and supportive despite their hurt and confused children and one who verbally or even physically attacks their child for what is considered improper behavior may be simply considered strict but well-meaning and possibly correct.

When actual error is admitted in parenting, the child is also expected to forgive them easily. If they don't, the problem is assumed to be with the _child_ and not the parent.

I don't say that Sasuke is guilty of this or not, but the author tries to transmits a message to his audience but we aren't attached to the same values as the japanese do. So even if they japanese views Sasuke as a good father, because he's out there trying to prevent some world ending catastrophe ... our values clashes with what.

As far as the japanese goes, one parent raises the child and the other work. But the manga wasn't written with our culture & views in mind, so it's to be expected.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 30, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> As far as our perception of fatherhood is, Sasuke isn't really good at being a paternal figure.
> However the japanese have a very different views about this.



That's why Kishimoto decided to _transfer his guilt _to, their luv starved orphins?
That typical Japanese perception to fatherhood and sad situation -what in Spain called a Rodríguez-can be given to his  alter ego,former Messiah Naruto

you know the Bat is an all time low even to these standards when  you make a gaiden of it because you are 11 and dont remember your  father face or he remembers yours


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2019)

Corvida said:


> That's why Kishimoto decided to _transfer his guilt _to, their luv starved orphins?
> That typical Japanese perception to fatherhood and sad situation -what in Spain called a Rodríguez-can be given to his  alter ego,former Messiah Naruto
> 
> you know the Bat is an al time low even to these standards when  you make a gaiden of it becasue you are 11 and dont remember your  father face or he remembers yours



It's mostly already the case with Naruto, althought it's a bit different.

Boruto and Naruto's problems aren't really over either.

A far as I'm concerned, Boruto acts like he doesn't care about his father being there or not. He cares but he doesn't want to admit it. Naruto doesn't see it so he acts like he doesn't care too.
Which piss off Boruto, because as we know, he cares too, but he's too proud to admit it.
But the thing that piss off Boruto the most is when Himawari is neglected.

I remember a story I read about a father in japan working oversea and didn't see his son in 7 years. His company closed door and he was forced to return home. When he got home, he introduced himself with a business card and was afraid his kids forgot his face or who he was.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 30, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's mostly already the case with Naruto, althought it's a bit different.
> 
> Boruto and Naruto's problems aren't really over either.


 hahahahaha
nope
Boruto ´s situation was, is, i*n no way or form  *as drastic of  Sarada-neglecting is not straightly  abandoning and vanishing as a vulgar Hoenheim-even the anime portrayed Naruto  trying to get to his son before the movie retelling

TINY Ed actually remembered the  abandonment as he didnt get sharingan made in Honda



Sarada should have pulled an Ed Elric long ago-because Hiromu Arakawa had the ovaries to depict Ed as a very very very pissed teen,  and Hoho had to_ actively work_ to redeem himself-the laziest way possible, but he had to earn being called dad


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2019)

Corvida said:


> hahahahaha
> nope
> Boruto ´s situation was, is, i*n no way or from *as drastic of  Sarada-neglecting is not straightly  abandoning and vanishing as a vulgar Hoenheim-
> 
> ...



But you actively dislike situations when peoples call out Sasuke for his BS.
Case in point, Edward's mother died when daddy was away. ( Which is the one thing that piss off Edward. )
Sasuke would redeem himself too, in that case.
100% sure.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 30, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> But you actively dislike situations when peoples call out Sasuke for his BS.


I actively call out Sasuke for his  BS
Specially becoming a ...toad trainer when his daughter doesn't know him
Didn't  mention said toad is going to know his past before the very own daughter?



> Case in point, Edward's mother died when daddy was away.



 yes-Sasuke deserved  to get Sakura trisha-he even had the gall to ask his recently known daughter if anything happened




> Sasuke would redeem himself too, in that case.


The Bat has still yet to redeem himself


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2019)

Corvida said:


> I actively call out Sasuke for his  BS
> Specially becoming a ...toad trainer when his daughter doesn't know him
> Didn't  mention said toad is going to know his past before the very own daughter?
> 
> ...



Sakura isn't dead, so this isn't the same case. 
You were the one who compared it to FMA.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 30, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sakura isn't dead, so this isn't the same case.


 
Sakura not dying -mercifully, as Sarada didn't have any sibling-is the only difference in both  parental disasters.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Sakura not dying -mercifully, as Sarada didn't have any sibling-is the only difference in both disasters



Edward didn't really raise Alphonse.

And how is Boruto getting to know a part of Sasuke's past is Sasuke's fault ?
Neither asked for this.

Realistically, knowing the Uchihas, what would happen if Sasuke finds a very pissed off Sarada and Sakura dead after a trip outside the village for half a year ?


----------



## Corvida (Oct 30, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Edward didn't really raise Alphonse.


Of course not, but they always had each other, for better or-lol-worse, besides an adoptive gran, sister, and an stern housewife-teacher




> And how is Boruto getting to know a part of Sasuke's past is Sasuke's fault ?


Because almost 2 years in narrative must have happened after abomigaiden and he never found the time to tell things only him can tell



> Realistically, knowing the Uchihas, what would happen if Sasuke finds a very pissed off Sarada and Sakura dead after a trip outside the village for half a year ?



It depends if there was contact  while travelling  or not-from the spin off it seems he contacts Sakura now-and what he chooses to do
His daughter was serusly ill and ended wiht a sharingan while a tot-did he know? cared?
And the problem during these years,  as we´ve  seen from his close escape last   chapter is the Bat dying  alone interdimensioning and no one knowing or being able to get  even the body back

the thing is he _vanished  with no contact _ for 8 years and Sarada was already pisssed enough to go Uchihaha and  take DNA tests


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Of course not, but they always had each other, for better or-lol-worse, besides an adoptive gran, sister, and an stern housewife-teacher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, Sasuke is the guy who always keep stuffs for himself. It's in his nature.
He has always been a man of a few words. I remember when he tried to act like a dad in that one episode and it was weird and awkward.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 30, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Honestly, Sasuke is the guy who always keep stuffs for himself. It's in his nature.
> Sasuke knows a lot of stuffs about the village that no one alives knows and he probably kept him for himself.



   And if anyone has the right of knowing things about himself or the clan that was is his child


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2019)

Corvida said:


> And if anyone has the right of knowing things about himself or the clan that was is his child


Who knows if it ever happens. Honestly, I don't think he ever will.

I'm neutral about if he does it or not, but I don't think he will.

You know Sasuke as much as I do.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2019)

Corvida said:


> And if anyone has the right of knowing things about himself or the clan that was is his child



Remember the Gaiden ? When Sarada asked Sasuke what the hell is that picture with Team Taka.

Sasuke answered something like "It has nothing to do with you."
He is still the same guy.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 30, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Remember the Gaiden ? When Sarada asked Sasuke what the hell is that picture with Team Taka.
> 
> Sasuke answered something like "It has nothing to do with you."
> He is still the same guy.



Thats not even what happened


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Thats not even what happened



Gaiden chapter 5, page 8.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm guessing he didn't want to hear about that time in his life


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 30, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Gaiden chapter 5, page 8.



Nothing to do was a response to Sarada wanting to know where he was. Nice try


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 30, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Nothing to do was a response to Sarada wanting to know where he was. Nice try



The answer is what's important, less than the topic at hand.


----------



## Kurak (Oct 30, 2019)

I want to see Sarada's reactions when she learns the truth that her father tried twice to kill her mother.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 30, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> The answer is what's important, less than the topic at hand.



Thats not how language works


----------



## Corvida (Oct 30, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Who knows if it ever happens. Honestly, I don't think he ever will.
> 
> I'm neutral about if he does it or not, but I don't think he will.


I think he MUST
Spin off is amking all possible things to make Broccoli his legacy, but he isnt
he has a daughter and I wont have her being plot redundant anymore


Yagami1211 said:


> Remember the Gaiden ? When Sarada asked Sasuke what the hell is that picture with Team Taka.
> 
> Sasuke answered something like "It has nothing to do with you."
> He is still the same guy.



Mission isn't  top secret anymore, Sarada is not a 11 years old schoolgirl,  she has a military rank, is investigating  her mom seal and know what happens with Kawaki´s  and Burp´s  ones- and  she's about to experience how it is to try to fight a member of the organization  that has analy rod raped her dad
Now. or never


----------



## Corvida (Oct 30, 2019)

Kurak said:


> I want to see Sarada's reactions when she learns the truth that her father tried twice to kill her mother.


I want to see Sarada´s reaction to her dad teen world be terrorost past, and above all, when she learns  why and  thatthe "grave misfortune"" that  left her dad and herself as last representatives of the bloodline wasn't Spanish flu but an organized ethnic cleansing from the place she intends to hokage one day


----------



## Ignition (Oct 30, 2019)

That bad? I thought both of them were just playing hard to get.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 30, 2019)

Yeah I wanna see Sarada's reaction when she finds out that Konoha allowed the genocide of her clan, forced it on her uncle and lied to her dad about it.

All hail Konoha and how they hand out bento boxes


----------



## Kurak (Oct 30, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Yeah I wanna see Sarada's reaction when she finds out that Konoha allowed the genocide of her clan, forced it on her uncle and lied to her dad about it.
> 
> All hail Konoha and how they hand out bento boxes


There are more important things; 
 like chibi bijuu


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 30, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Yeah I wanna see Sarada's reaction when she finds out that Konoha allowed the genocide of her clan, forced it on her uncle and lied to her dad about it.


No one cares about that. She has a better relationship with Karin than with her dad at this point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Corvida said:


> And if anyone has the right of knowing things about himself or the clan that was is his child


If Sasuke told Sarada about his clan and entire truth then he had to tell Sarada about his past as well and I don't think any father wanna tell there daughter that they're not the person they think... it's all in the past, the only thing matters what Sasuke is in present


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> If Sasuke told Sarada about his clan and entire truth then he had to tell Sarada about his past as well and *I don't think any father wanna tell there daughter that they're not the person they think.*.. it



But the funniest thing is until she was 11 Sarada didn't even have a clear image of her father to think of what kind of person he was-only a teen pic of his merry Taka months,
So, besides of abandonment in childhood and even now  the missing her teen years too, the Bat mast be charged with hiding the truth to his only child, also?
Sarada has the right to know her father past-she lives in a society where child soldiers still exist and are used as police force  so she´s not a  baby anymore.-she was at this to be a chunin
and if she wants to be hokage she must know what Konoha did to one of its founding clans-a city created to make peace with Uchihas ended using the ultimate solution wiht them


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Corvida said:


> But the funniest thing is until she was 11 Sarada didn't even have a clear image of her father to think of what kind of person he was-only a teen pic of his merry Taka months,
> So, besides of abandonment in childhood and even now  the missing her teen years too, the Bat mast be charged with hiding the truth to his only child, also?
> Sarada has the right to know her father past-she lives in a society where child soldiers still exist and are used as police force  so she´s not a  baby anymore.-she was at this to be a chunin
> and if she wants to be hokage she must know what Konoha did to one of its founding clans-a city created to make peace with Uchihas ended using the ultimate solution wiht them


Look from the parent point of view, let alone Sasuke, I don't think any parent wants to tell their child about there dark past no matter what type of society they live. Sasuke under any circumstance can't tell Sarada about his dark past because he can't, that just how things work for parents, hell even Itachi never told Sasuke the truth about his clan trying to attack Konoha to take over it, it was Obito who told him. So how can you expect Sasuke to tell anything to Sarada when there is no need to? sometimes things are better unknown you don't need to know the entire story. 

The only thing matter for Sarada now that what type of society she lives in now. It has nothing to do with Hokage, Sarada only needs to prove her worth to be Hokage, there is no requirement which demands her to know about her father's past. Its Sasuke past not Sarada

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Look from the parent point of view, let alone Sasuke, I don't think any parent wants to tell their child about there dark past no matter what type of society they live. Sasuke under any circumstance can't tell Sarada about his dark past because he can't, that just how things work for parents, hell even Itachi never told Sasuke the truth about his clan trying to attack Konoha to take over it, it was Obito who told him. So how can you expect Sasuke to tell anything to Sarada when there is no need to? sometimes things are better unknown you don't need to know the entire story.
> 
> The only thing matter for Sarada now that what type of society she lives in now. It has nothing to do with Hokage, Sarada only needs to prove her worth to be Hokage, there is no requirement which demands her to know about her father's past. Its Sasuke past not Sarada


You need to know history to prevent it from ever being repeated again, especially as a leader . As someone who wants to be hokage, she will need to know the dark past of the village someday, it just doesn't make sense if she doesn't.

Also itachi himself admitted when he was about to disappear that he was wrong, and things might have been better if he'd told sasuke the full truth earlier, the uchiha could've been saved


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> You need to know history to prevent it from ever being repeated again, especially as a leader . As someone who wants to be hokage, she will need to know the dark past of the village someday, it just doesn't make sense if she doesn't.
> 
> Also itachi himself admitted when he was about to disappear that he was wrong, and things might have been better if he'd told sasuke the full truth earlier, the uchiha could've been saved



Cool down, she's not going to be Hokage next week.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Look from the parent point of view, let alone Sasuke, I don't think any parent wants to tell their child about there dark past no matter what type of society they live.



Sorry but  from the moment you´re a parent someone is above your needs and wants

the child's



> Sasuke under any circumstance can't tell Sarada about his dark past because he can't, that just how things work for parents,



He MUST
you don't hide things from your child when said child is old enough to know and Sarada is a soldier now and wants to become hokage



> hell even Itachi never told Sasuke the truth about his clan trying to attack Konoha to take over it, it was Obito who told him. So how can you expect Sasuke to tell anything to Sarada when there is no need to? sometimes things are better unknown you don't need to know the entire story.
> 
> 
> The only thing matter for Sarada now that what type of society she lives in now. It has nothing to do with Hokage, Sarada only needs to prove her worth to be Hokage, there is no requirement which demands her to know about her father's past. Its Sasuke past not Sarada


 there is one an essential requirement  for Sarada to know about her father past

that she is her daughter




Abcdjdj1234 said:


> You need to know history to prevent it from ever being repeated again, especially as a leader . As someone who wants to be hokage, she will need to know the dark past of the village someday, it just doesn't make sense if she doesn't.
> 
> Also itachi himself admitted when he was about to disappear that he was wrong, and things might have been better if he'd told sasuke the full truth earlier, the uchiha could've been saved


BRAVO


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> You need to know history to prevent it from ever being repeated again, especially as a leader . As someone who wants to be hokage, she will need to know the dark past of the village someday, it just doesn't make sense if she doesn't.
> 
> Also itachi himself admitted when he was about to disappear that he was wrong, and things might have been better if he'd told sasuke the full truth earlier, the uchiha could've been saved


Sasuke was eaten by vengeance, Itachi regretted because he created Sasuke a vengeful monster. There is no need for Sarada to know about her father's past in order to become a great Hokage. Repeating history means assuming if Sasuke didn't tell Sarada the truth then she's gonna chose the dark path herself something that doesn't make sense. She needs to prove her worth which is all it really require to be Hokage, she doesn't need to a motivation that my ancestors never able to become Hokage because of their evil deed, then I will show them... she already has a drive that motivates her to become a Hokage. 

It would have been a different story if she wanted to become like Sasuke but she clearly wants to become like Naruto... Let alone leave Sasuke telling Sarada, not a single person talk about Sasuke past, even Sasuke try to deflect all these questions when someone asks about his past. 

It's easy to pinpoint faults or complain about it but it's way harder when things falls upon you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Sasuke was eaten by vengeance, Itachi regretted because he created Sasuke a vengeful monster. There is no need for Sarada to know about her father's past in order to become a great Hokage. Repeating history means assuming if Sasuke didn't tell Sarada the truth then she's gonna chose the dark path herself something that doesn't make sense. She needs to prove her worth which is all it really require to be Hokage, she doesn't need to a motivation that my ancestors never able to become Hokage because of their evil deed, then I will show them... she already has a drive that motivates her to become a Hokage.
> 
> It would have been a different story if she wanted to become like Sasuke but she clearly wants to become like Naruto... Let alone leave Sasuke telling Sarada, not a single person talk about Sasuke past, even Sasuke try to deflect all these questions when someone asks about his past.
> 
> It's easy to pinpoint faults or complain about it but it's way harder when things falls upon you



Sasuke was lied to, manipulated and had things hidden from him all his life
Itachi HAD  to be ressurrected to clear thing with Sasuke , and first thing he demended was THE TRUTH
Sarada had to be TNJsued by Naruto because she has had things hidden from her

He´s the first one that should understand
he MUST tell


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Corvida said:


> He MUST
> you don't hide things from your child when said child is old enough to know and Sarada is a soldier now and wants to become hokage


He must because you want to? It's wrong thinking that a child need to know about everything related to there parents in order to accept reality, which isn't the case. Sasuke needed to know about his clan because of his hatred and hunger for vengeance something that Sarada has not. if Sarada was starting to become like Sasuke then it makes sense for Sasuke to tell her daughter his past and tell the consequences of becoming like that but when she clearly not becoming like Sasuke or even show any hate then why she even need to know about his past?



Corvida said:


> there is one an essential requirement for Sarada to know about her father past
> 
> that she is her daughter


She's  Sasuke daughter is the essential reason he could never bring himself to talk about his past to her



Corvida said:


> Sasuke was lied to, manipulated and had things hidden from him all his life
> Sarada had to be TNJsued by Naruto because she has had things hidden from her
> 
> He´s the first one that should understand
> he MUST tell


Does Sarada eaten by hatred, does she wants revenge, does she wants to kill her family, does she wants to destroy her village, is she's like Sasuke? No, she's completely different and choosing to be person who wants to do good for everyone.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

@Corvida End of the day it just a manga... so I am not planning to take this any further lol


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2019)

Treating something more seriously than necessary.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> There is no need for Sarada to know about her father's past in order to become a great Hokage.



  

so lets hide the Uchiha massacre and the people responsible for it for a third generation. Genius 
Sasuke wouldn't keep his past nor the truth of the massacre a secret from Sarada, so there goes that.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> so lets hide the Uchiha massacre and the people responsible for it for a third generation. Genius
> Sasuke wouldn't keep his past nor the truth of the massacre a secret from Sarada, so there goes that.


I had said everything I needed to say. The rest, no matter how much anyone quote me, was for you guys to sort out.

She doesn't live in her father's past? If the cycle of letting your kids know everything about your past goes on then Sarada needs to tell her future kids about the entire past, then her grandkids, then her great-grandkids and so on.... and for what? No reason at all lol


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> I had said everything I needed to say. The rest, no matter how much anyone quote me, was for you guys to sort out.
> 
> She doesn't live in her father's past? If the cycle of letting your kids know everything about your past goes on then Sarada needs to tell her future kids about the entire past, then her grandkids, then her great-grandkids and so on.... and for what? No reason at all lol



You're right, Sarada is just going to believe Itachi massacred the entire clan for the rest of her life and never know about her fathers past despite her father being right there 

Your point would be sensible if it was some ordinary stuff. Its not.

Its literally the genocide of her clan. Her uncle's sacrifice and the entire reason her father is how he is.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> You're right, Sarada is just going to believe Itachi massacred the entire clan for the rest of her life and never know about her fathers past despite her father being right there
> 
> Your point would be sensible if it was some ordinary stuff. Its not.
> 
> Its literally the genocide of her clan. Her uncle's sacrifice and the entire reason her father is how he is.


Did she show any interest so far for knowing about the entire past of her clan or her father? Why exactly Sarada needs to know that his father once was evil who wanted to destroy the entire Ninja world? Do you seriously think Sasuke will be like "Sarada, Our clan massacred by my brother because he wanted to save Konoha and I killed him after that I decide to destroy Konoha but even after that I decide to destroy the entire Ninja world also I almost killed your mother two times, I had the deathmatch with naruto where I lost my hand Oh I forget to mention I also killed the part-time Hokage Danzo"

Though I think you guys thinking that I do not want Sarada to know about Sasuke past or her clan. What I think that doesn't make sense that Sasuke to tell Sarada about his past when there is no reason to tell.... there could always be other reasons for her to know in future but saying that Sasuke must tell Sarada is completely nonsense


----------



## Azula (Oct 31, 2019)

Sasuke should continue being the lone wolf adventurer no strings attached man. Naruto is living the domesticated married life and has the soul and energy sucked out of him. Men lose the edge when chained by wife and children.

Can't chain and domesticate the Sauce.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zef (Oct 31, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> You need to know history to prevent it from ever being repeated again, especially as a leader . As someone who wants to be hokage, she will need to know the dark past of the village someday, it just doesn't make sense if she doesn't.
> 
> Also itachi himself admitted when he was about to disappear that he was wrong, and things might have been better if he'd told sasuke the full truth earlier, the uchiha could've been saved


Someone rep him for me.


Oreki said:


> There is no need for Sarada to know about her father's past in order to become a great Hokage.


You are correct in that Sarada doesn't _need_ to know Sasuke's past to become a great Hokage, but there is nothing inherently wrong with Sarada having that information.

The very fact that recent Boruto episodes are attempting to shed light on Sasuke's past deeds to Boruto is enough justification for Sarada to be equally as privy, if not more privy,  since she's Sasuke's child and Boruto isn't.



Azula said:


> Sasuke should continue being the lone wolf adventurer no strings attached man. Naruto is living the domesticated married life and has the soul and energy sucked out of him. Men lose the edge when chained by wife and children.
> 
> Can't chain and domesticate the Sauce.


Your fave isn't living no domesticated life he's stuck inside a kettle.

Naruto won't be getting anything sucked unless he's very flexible.
So sad.


----------



## Oreki (Oct 31, 2019)

Zef said:


> You are correct in that Sarada doesn't _need_ to know Sasuke's past to become a great Hokage, but there is nothing inherently wrong with Sarada having that information.
> 
> The very fact that recent Boruto episodes are attempting to shed light on Sasuke's past deeds to Boruto is enough justification for Sarada to be equally as privy, if not more privy, since she's Sasuke's child and Boruto isn't.


I just said in my last post that I am not against Sarada knowing about her father's past... but why Sasuke *must *tell her without any reason? I also mention that if there ends up a situation where Sasuke should tell then it also fine but right now there is no reason at all and it's not Boruto fault that he went into past, Sasuke still trying to hide from boruto as well but right now he just can't do anything because they're in the past.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> He must because you want to?


No
Because he is a father and it's time he started to act as one




> [
> It's wrong thinking that a child need to know about everything related to there parents in order to accept reality, which isn't the case. Sasuke needed to know about his clan because of his hatred and hunger for vengeance something that Sarada has not. if Sarada was starting to become like Sasuke then it makes sense for Sasuke to tell her daughter his past and tell the consequences of becoming like that but when she clearly not becoming like Sasuke or even show any hate then why she even need to know about his past?



Because she has the right as his only child
Becasue a person has the right to know his or her roots-and that mean not merely  his or parents name
Because secrets and lies have marred the Uchiha long enough
Because secrets and misinformation lamost sen an 11 years old to react as she reacted



> She's  Sasuke daughter is the essential reason he could never bring himself to talk about his past to her


She´s Sasuke's daughter that´s why is essential he must bring himself to make his daughter to get to know him
all of it, bad or good


> Does Sarada eaten by hatred, does she wants revenge, does she wants to kill her family, does she wants to destroy her village, is she's like Sasuke? No, she's completely different and choosing to be person who wants to do good for everyone.



This is what happens when you hide things



Dont risk a  daughter discovering things on her own
The longer she's  kept from the truth the harder it will fall on her




Zef said:


> So
> The very fact that recent Boruto episodes are attempting to shed light on Sasuke's past deeds to Boruto is enough justification for Sarada to be equally as privy, if not more privy,  since she's Sasuke's child and Boruto isn't.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Did she show any interest so far for knowing about the entire past of her clan or her father?


 
She was desperate to know who her father was
anime even had her searching in a library where her father was classified info-that should  have rang alarm bells, same as a full clan swallowed due to "grave misfortune"



the creepiness of the cleansing is....



as time passess, this is getting a necessity for her as a full rounded character
and essential in a thread called improving the relationship between Sasuke and Sarada
well, make them get to know each other


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2019)

Corvida said:


> She was desperate to know who her father was
> anime even had her searching in a library where her father was classified info-that should  have rang alarm bells, same as a full clan swallowed due to "grave misfortune"
> 
> 
> ...



Leave it to SP fillers to screw a character.


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Leave it to SP fillers to screw a character.



 Sasuke, in gaiden case, both manga and above all, anime Hondiversion
Sarada´s curiosity was the natural thing-not filling panels showing leg as she has been doing until now in the spin off


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Sasuke, in gaiden case, both manga and above all, anime Hondiversion
> Sarada´s curiosity was the natural thing-not filling panels showing leg as she has been doing until now in the spin off



That's your opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 31, 2019)

Their relationship will improve no doubt. 

Narratively speaking, this is still a fucking shonen. 

Sasuke couldve cheated on Sakura with Naruto and im pretty sure they will still somehow inevitably make it so that theres a happy ending. 

Realistically? 
I dont know, maybe? No matter how terrible Sasuke is as a family man to me, theres always that back feeling of a person being your parent. 

Sasuke isnt terrible in the sense of punching his child in the face or drinking a lot.

Hes just neglectful and apathetic. 

No matter which way you look at it, it can be easily fixed cause after all that bs.

Theres clearly some connection and some connection is better than none even if its buried under resentment.

Like fuck, how many of us as a kid wanted other peoples parents? 

Sasuke and Saradas relationship right now is terrible and for all my grievances towards the guy who literaly got away with murder, im in full belief that whether written well or shoe horned in. 

Their relationship will probably amend.

Unless Sasuke dies, but thats not a bad thing, thats a good thing for everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> That's your opinion.





  Bat, you have an only child




 a fucking Boroño mast get to know it before her



1337RedGlitchFox said:


> T
> 
> 
> Sasuke and Saradas relationship right now is terrible and for all my grievances towards the guy who literaly got away with murder,


of whom?



> [
> Unless Sasuke dies, but thats not a bad thing, thats a good thing for everyone.


Only for the toad that will vulture him


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Look from the parent point of view, let alone Sasuke, I don't think any parent wants to tell their child about there dark past no matter what type of society they live. Sasuke under any circumstance can't tell Sarada about his dark past because he can't, that just how things work for parents, hell even Itachi never told Sasuke the truth about his clan trying to attack Konoha to take over it, it was Obito who told him. So how can you expect Sasuke to tell anything to Sarada when there is no need to? sometimes things are better unknown you don't need to know the entire story.
> 
> The only thing matter for Sarada now that what type of society she lives in now. It has nothing to do with Hokage, Sarada only needs to prove her worth to be Hokage, there is no requirement which demands her to know about her father's past. Its Sasuke past not Sarada


She already has enough of it considering that her parents are in all intents and porpouses separated "when is the last time sasuke spent the night on the same roof anyway? Seriously cut Salad some slack.

Maybe tell her that her dad was a very troublesome teenager and has a big bill to cover, and that the uchihas had a civil war and ended up smacking themselves... "which they actually did... from a certian point of view"


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 31, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> so lets hide the Uchiha massacre and the people responsible for it for a third generation. Genius
> Sasuke wouldn't keep his past nor the truth of the massacre a secret from Sarada, so there goes that.


well, he sure as hell doesnt care to tell it to sakura.. hmm well Only people that really ACTUALLY know him know about it. Salad its just a kid, let her grow up a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2019)

Imagine Sakura still thinks Itachi killed everyone for shit and giggles.
That Sasuke never bothered to tell her.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 31, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Bat, you have an only child
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hes killed Danzo. 
No matter which way you look at it regardless of what Danzo has done, this was a serious thing that was brought up that made it a turning point for more people to start recognizing Sasuke as a criminal. 


*Spoiler*: _Off Topic_ 



I think Sakura will spiral down into an endless never ending state of depression, so thats a good thing. 

Naruto will be depressed, too bad he has a loving family so he probably wont suffer as much. a shame. 

Tobirama gets to laugh in the after life as the last pureblooded Uchiha shall be dead. 
Fucking amazing. 

Uchiha blood dies out a heck of a lot faster. 

A's non existant left arm will do a fist pump. (Another thing that was never atoned for) 

Heck, im almost certain there are more sasuke haters than fans because kost Naruto fans have grown up by now. 

It comes to no surprise that half of Sasukes fan base are also SAO fans.
And we know the stereotypes revolving them.




But yeah. Sasukes done numerous crimes. 
Murdered Danzo.
Attacked the Kages.
Threatened Konoha.
Attempted Murder of Leaf Nins
was a Rogue Nin already.
Collaborated with 2 different criminals with ill intent towards Konoha.

Course that gets ignored. 

At the VERY least. 
and it PAINS me to say this. 

Sakura was a good role model and it was better off for Sarada that Sasuke fucked off from being a parent.

Sakura didnt have Sasuke around to fawn over so I feel like her raising Sarada was fine in terms of her not being fucked up or fucking pathetic. 

Shes extremely grounded and im sure shell be fully capable of creating the relationship with her father that he never bothered to try to make.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 31, 2019)

I've always wondered how Sarada would react if she ever found out Sasuke tried to kill her mama, Nanadaime-sama, and threatened to essentially enslave the village she wants to lead. Would Konoha's actions in helping to cause that be a big enough excuse for her to brush it off?


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 31, 2019)

Raniero said:


> I've always wondered how Sarada would react if she ever found out Sasuke tried to kill her mama, Nanadaime-sama, and threatened to essentially enslave the village she wants to lead.


She would be disgusted but probably not surprised


She already knows sasuke wasn't a good man before way back in gaiden, and sasuke has told her that he was on a wrong path and had a twisted idea of being a Hokage in 95

I mean she's not exactly warm to him regarding his absences, he's definite gonna fall in her eyes even furthur, and probably make her want to take an opposite path even more to prevent such things from ever happening in the village again


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 31, 2019)

Raniero said:


> I've always wondered how Sarada would react if she ever found out Sasuke tried to kill her mama, Nanadaime-sama, and threatened to essentially enslave the village she wants to lead. Would Konoha's actions in helping to cause that be a big enough excuse for her to brush it off?


And murder a konoha elder.
and betray the village. 
and attack foreign leaders.
and his first kiss was with the current hokage.
i do want her to know that last one.

Seems like itd be hilarious. unless i missed it.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Oct 31, 2019)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> And murder a konoha elder.
> and betray the village.


If you're referring to danzo he killed himself with the tetragram seal  and he had it coming and deserved it  


1337RedGlitchFox said:


> and his first kiss was with the current hokage.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 31, 2019)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> If you're referring to danzo he killed himself with the tetragram seal  and he had it coming and deserved it


Yknow, theres some things here.

If you attacked someone with the intention to kill.

But they kill themselves right before you do so, so that their body cant get stolen for info and other stuff.

Is that still murder? 

Actually.

If you try to kill a bomber but he blows himself up before you can to try and kill you.

Do you get the credit?


----------



## neonion (Oct 31, 2019)

Sasuke also killed some Samurai but no one care about them so


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> Hes killed Danzo.


That already makes him a hero in my book
Specially considering Danzon offed himself like a bitch



> No matter which way you look at it regardless of what Danzo has done


  I only pity that shitstain didnt beg enough before he autoimploded




> think Sakura will spiral down into an endless never ending state of depression


She? she wont
She´s used to be left alone and stronger than 90m percent than the other wives



> Naruto will be depressed, too



I hope he enjoys his time in the pot



> Tobirama gets to laugh in the after life as the last pureblooded Uchiha shall be dead.
> Fucking amazing.


There's no such thing as
1-pure blooded Uchihas
2-After life

Best thing Hitler rama did was dying in a routine mission



> Uchiha blood dies out a heck of a lot faster.


Sharingan will be passed down perfectly fine




> A's non existant left arm[


 is non existant
same as another non existent arm left to show atonement




> Heck, im almost certain there are more sasuke haters than fans because kost Naruto fans have grown up by now.


no



> But yeah. Sasukes done numerous crimes.
> Murdered Danzo.


Best thing he ever did before his conversion



> Attacked the Kages.



andn ended snoring while Obito declared war



> *Threatened *Konoha.
> *Attempted *Murder of Leaf Nins
> was a Rogue Nin already.
> *Collaborated *with 2 different criminals with ill intent towards Konoha.


 

a very very very weak international criminal and even less successful as a psycho
what he got from his terrorist phase was a tentacle and then he changed sides




> Course that gets ignored.



as it should-it´s more embarrassing than terribad



> At the VERY least.
> and it PAINS me to say this.
> 
> Sakura was a good role model



yes


> and it was better off for Sarada that Sasuke fucked off from being a parent.



No-it wasn't-both for Sarada and Sasuke
Sasuke spiralled downward as a character and Sarada was in an identity crisis so bi she had to be TNJ by Messiah himself



> Sakura didnt have Sasuke around to fawn over so I feel like her raising Sarada was fine in terms of her not being fucked up or fucking pathetic.



That's the shittiest ASS excuse being paraded like forever
Sakura spent years trying to raise an increasingly older, angrier and confused girl that ended questioning all, from her marriage to her motherhood



> Shes extremely grounded and im sure shell be fully capable of creating the relationship with her father that he never bothered to try to make.


Maybe-if the mierda that is Boruto doesn't end with all hopes for Sarada And Sasuke development


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

Raniero said:


> I've always wondered how Sarada would react if she ever found out Sasuke tried to kill her mama, Nanadaime-sama, and threatened to essentially enslave the village she wants to lead.



Same as her reacting when she gets to know the village he wants to lead was created to seal the peace with a founding clan that was finally cornered and ethnic cleansed, all of it, regarding sex, age or having sharingan or not., by government orders and using  the idiot tool of an uncle than repeatedly, mind raped his brother to make him a haterade machine and redirect his anger far from the holy place that genocided them all
That is-Konoha´s very foundation is essentially a lie and a failure


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 31, 2019)

Corvida said:


> That already makes him a hero in my book
> Specially considering Danzon offed himself like a bitch
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
Doesnt excuse the fact that its a literal crime.
Sorry Danzo was an actual ninja doing shady stuff to make us hate him.

Way better than Madara or Kaguya.

She was alone knowing Sasuke is alive, but thanks for confirming that Sasuke made Sakura used to being alone. Tis great.

Shes either eh over it cause its no difference that hes alive or not or shes spiraling down.

Tobirama Sama did a lot of great things.
Hes the start of Uchiha hate and as a good Uchiha hater I have to follow the man who went so far as to learn water jutsu and invent shadow clones solely to counter Uchihas.

Not to mention invent a jutsu that brings back the fucking dead.

Im not too sure how that genetic works.
maybe im using too much real life logic where a bloodline thing will be diluted.

I have zero idea if Uchihas are inbred or not, Hyugas definitely are. Im sure they are with their elitist attitude.

Sasuke didnt lose his arm thinking of A. 
Fucking Lol. 

I can cut off your arm right now and get my own torn off by whale 2 months later.

Is that me atoning for your arm loss? 

Its 2 seperate fucking things. 

So Sasuke being gone is him being a terrible parent and he shouldve been there? Awesome.
Ill take Sasuke bashing in any form from your ilk. This is the 1st time weve had any decent conversation too.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 31, 2019)

Raniero said:


> I've always wondered how Sarada would react if she ever found out Sasuke tried to kill her mama, Nanadaime-sama, and threatened to essentially enslave the village she wants to lead. Would Konoha's actions in helping to cause that be a big enough excuse for her to brush it off?



I love how you conveniently undermine Konoha allowing genocide, blaming it all on Itachi, Itachi torturing Sasuke and Konoha lying for the entire time 

Like going against your team that planned on killing you is as bad as genocide


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> Doesnt excuse the fact that its a literal crime.



Danzo´s existence was a much worse one



> Sorry Danzo was an actual ninja doing shady stuff to make us hate him.



Not sorry
Happy to see him crawling for life

Only wish his agony was much longer




> Way better than Madara or Kaguya.



Even a   clipped toenail is better than kaguya and Danzo didn't got it





> She was alone knowing Sasuke is alive, but thanks for confirming that Sasuke made Sakura used to being alone. Tis great.



Not even knowing if he was alive





> Shes either eh over it cause its no difference that hes alive or not or shes spiraling down.


Neither



> Tobirama Sama did a lot of great things.
> Hes the start of Uchiha hate and as a good Uchiha hater I have to follow the man who went so far as to learn water jutsu and invent shadow clones solely to counter Uchihas.



yes.bless his Fascist heart
Tobirama sama is almost as scummy as Danzo-only redeeming quality is he died without hiding behind others



> Not to mention invent a jutsu that brings back the fucking dead.



an abomination that defines the shitstain that invented it

I


> m not too sure how that genetic works.
> maybe im using too much real life logic where a bloodline thing will be diluted.


 yes, you´re using too much real life genetic



> I have zero idea if Uchihas are inbred or not, Hyugas definitely are. Im sure they are with their elitist attitude.


The fact that only a bunch of Uchiha developed sharingan should tell you a lot of things



> Sasuke didnt lose his arm thinking of A.
> Fucking Lol.


  as he shoudnt

the key thing is why Messiah got his arm back and he refused

By the way, making that energumen lose an arm was one of the things that should  plague Sasuke´s conscience the less



> So Sasuke being gone is him being a terrible parent



No-it´s him not being a parent at all



> and he shouldve been there?



yes-gaiden chapter one plainly shows why



> Ill take Sasuke bashing in any form from your ilk


.
Then, you should go to his anti FC
Same as you should go to anti parings FC got futther ventosities of your  haaaaaatred




> This is the 1st time weve had any decent conversation too.


But in the wrong section
why you came late to everyhing is the mystery I should like to know
well at least I get the chance to absh back so, yes, it´s been great


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 31, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> I love how you conveniently undermine Konoha allowing genocide, blaming it
> 
> 
> Corvida said:
> ...


----------



## Raniero (Oct 31, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> I love how you conveniently undermine Konoha allowing genocide, blaming it all on Itachi, Itachi torturing Sasuke and Konoha lying for the entire time


Where did I do that?

You outright ignored what I just said: would Sarada have been fine with Sasuke's actions _in spite_ of Konoha's actions?

How is that "undermining" anything? Konoha didn't force him to raise a hand to Sakura and Naruto. Or threaten to enslave the world. He made those decisions himself.



> Like going against your team that planned on killing you is as bad as genocide


No? But one wrong action doesn't make a right. Sasuke has free will. He choose to equate the actions of the elders and the elders alone _to the entire leaf village_ and put his own teammates as targets when he didn't need to. He decided to react with violence. And Sasuke was going to kill Sakura and Naruto in early part 2 when he first encountered him and he knew Sakura wasn't about to kill him in the Summit Kage arc, yet he was going to off her anyway. And Naruto himself never had any intentions to kill Sasuke. So please, let's not act like Sasuke's reaction was right, even if what he was reacting to was wrong. The guilt eraser Sasuke fanboys try to pull is pathetic. 

Konoha was wrong, but _so was Sasuke_.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 31, 2019)

Corvida said:


> Same as her reacting when she gets to know the village he wants to lead was created to seal the peace with a founding clan that was finally cornered and ethnic cleansed, all of it, regarding sex, age or having sharingan or not., by government orders and using  the idiot tool of an uncle than repeatedly, mind raped his brother to make him a haterade machine and redirect his anger far from the holy place that genocided them all
> That is-Konoha´s very foundation is essentially a lie and a failure


Nice deflection to the question 

Just admit she'd be disgusted by his behavior too.


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 31, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Where did I do that?



By making some diatribe on what Sasuke did but calling genocide as simply an action 
So transparent. 



Raniero said:


> Konoha was wrong, but _so was Sasuke_.



Cool. We're not 3 year olds. We can differentiate levels of "bad".

Guess where genocide and causing wars lands you on the scale 
Sarada ain't dumb

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

Sorry Red GlitchFox,  -I´ll decipher this eeeeerr quote mess tomorrow
LOL we´re more similar than I  thought



Raniero said:


> Nice deflection to the question



If she's going to get to  know her pa, she´ll have to get the full picture



> Just admit she'd be disgusted by his behavior too.



She would-will be appalled when she gets to know *why*

specially the part of her  father being manipulated and  lied to his whole life until he was 17


----------



## Raniero (Oct 31, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> By making some diatribe on what Sasuke did but calling genocide as simply an action
> So transparent.


Strawman. Just because I'm putting all of the shit Konoha pulled under an umbrella term doesn't mean I'm brushing it under the rug. 




> Cool. We're not 3 year olds. We can differentiate levels of "bad".


You sure seem like a 3 year old since you seem to think reacting to somebody committing genocide means it's okay to punish and kill people who weren't even involved in said genocide. 


> Guess where genocide and causing wars lands you on the scale
> Sarada ain't dumb


So you think Sarada will accept Sasuke attempting to kill her mother, Naruto, likely her grandparents, and enslaving the world because the Konoha elders alone were involved in genocide? What a fucking joker


----------



## Raniero (Oct 31, 2019)

Corvida said:


> If she's going to get to  know her pa, she´ll have to get the full picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The why is important, but not an_ excuse. 
_
None of what happened to the Uchiha excuses Sasuke's actions. Personal accountability is a thing and fuck your naive sentimentality 

I guess Hitler causing WWII is okay because the rest of the world harshly punished Germany for WW1 and they're at fault right?


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Strawman. Just because I'm putting all of the shit Konoha pulled under an umbrella term doesn't mean I'm brushing it under the rug.


that umbrella  is  very very rug like to me



> You sure seem like a 3 year old since you seem to think reacting to somebody committing genocide means it's okay to punish and kill people who weren't even involved in said genocide.


Funniest thing is that ....
OMG terrorist Sasuke is as low key as  eveil psycho suke

he...OMG

*SHOUTED
  RAWR i´ll kill them allllllllllllllllllllll
*
 for about a day
oh yes, poor overpowered school boy
he...
attempted
attemped
and attempted  and attempted a lot of things and wasn't even allowed to fully cross the line
But  has been atoning  for 20 years



> So you think Sarada will accept Sasuke attempting to kill her mother, Naruto, likely her grandparents, and enslaving the world because the Konoha elders alone were involved in genocide?


you´re forgetting Hiruzen
The Hokage




Raniero said:


> The why is important, but not an_ excuse._



_B_ut a big and grave enough explanation

reept with me again
government approved genocide and systematic lying and manipulation



> None of what happened to the Uchiha excuses Sasuke's actions. Personal accountability is a thing and fuck your naive sentimentality



funnies thing is my sentimentality allows me to see Sasuke isnt precisely villain material




> I guess *Hitler causing WWII* is okay because the rest of the world harshly punished Germany for WW1 and they're at fault right?



I have only a little very very tiny problem

This is what I call the Seto Kaiba excuse-comparing Sasuke with Hitler
Danzo is Hitler, Tobirama is even more Hitler even fucking Madara and best of all,Obito really started a war

This particular "Hitler "not only  didnt starte the war-he was an underling that changed sides and helped to end it

well-yes. he got a tentacle

oh he had big Sasusauron plans, yes

As sadly  half assed as his constipated expression since crapuya was sealed

Sorry but poor Sasuke wasn't allowed to really do anything as a villain, psycho or -poor idiot-dark overlord

it reminds me as his role as a father


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 31, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Strawman. Just because I'm putting all of the shit Konoha pulled under an umbrella term doesn't mean I'm brushing it under the rug.



Look at what the word undermine means 



Raniero said:


> So you think Sarada will accept Sasuke attempting to kill her mother, Naruto, likely her grandparents, and enslaving the world because the Konoha elders alone were involved in genocide? What a fucking joker





This guy.

Sasuke never acted on killing the entirety of Konoha. He was in rage. He protected Konoha after hearing the truth from the Kages.
Sasuke knew Sakura and Kakashi where there to kill him. 

Love how you totally skipped over the question 

Hint: genocide is a far worse crime than anything Sasuke did. Even a 12 year old Sarada knows that, but you seem to be struggling


----------



## Raniero (Oct 31, 2019)

Corvida said:


> that umbreally is  very very rug like to me


Don't care. Again, it's a strawman to pick and choose how I worded it in attempt to spin my argument.



> Funniest thing is that ....
> OMG terrorist Sasuke is as low key and eveil pshycho suke
> 
> he...OMG
> ...


An attempted crime is _still a crime_. People get life in person for _attempted _terrorist attacks and murder. Sasuke attempted all of those at a worldwide scale. The Konoha leadership should be punished, but that doesn't mean Sasuke deserves to get off free.



> you´re forgetting Hiruzen


I didn't
>konoha elders
He is one



> Sorry but poor Sasuke wasn't allowed to really do anything as a villain, psycho or -poor idiot-dark overlord





> An attempted crime is _still a crime_


----------



## Raniero (Oct 31, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> Look at what the word undermine means


Look at what the word "strawman" means.





> This guy.
> 
> Sasuke never acted on killing the entirety of Konoha. He was in rage.


He attempted it. In what world is "I was angry" a legitimate excuse for attempted murder? Give me a break. He was in a perfectly calm, collected mindset when he was going to murder the Kages, finish off Naruto, and enslave the world. The insanity plea doesn't apply.



> Sasuke knew Sakura and Kakashi where there to kill him.


And he was aware Sakura stopped and couldn't do it. If anything, Sasuke was the first one to make an attempt on their lives in early part 2 when he first ran into them.



> Love how you totally skipped over the question
> 
> Hint: genocide is a far worse crime than anything Sasuke did.


Please go back to what your mommy told you when you were six years old: two wrongs don't make a right (even if one of the wrongs is worse than the other).



> Hint: genocide is a far worse crime than anything Sasuke did. Even a 12 year old Sarada knows that, but you seem to be struggling


You're making excuses. Genocide being worse is _irrelevant_. You might even have an argument if Sasuke only ever only targeted Danzo and the elders. But he targeted people who weren't involved, targeted his teammates, and targeted the world. Your entire "b-but this is worse" argument is garbage and not the point.
Yes, Sarada wouldn't be happy with Konoha. I've stated it multiple times before that the entire thing with the Uchiha has been swept under the rug and Naruto himself has been complacent. But it's hilarious how you think she'd be fine with the way Sasuke reacted to everything. "Oh, papa, the Konoha elders lied to you, manipulated your brother, and killed our entire family? Aww, then I guess it's fine that you tried to kill mama, the seventh Hokage, the kages, and tried to enslave the world in some misguided warped attempt to honor your brother's memory."


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Don't care. Again, it's a strawman to pick and choose how I worded it in attempt to spin my argument.


carpet




> An attempted crime is _still a crime_. People get life in person for _attempted _terrorist attacks and murder. Sasuke attempted all of those at a worldwide scale.



LOL-yes, he was terror on legs and his attempts, espectacular.

Specially the ones where he was  blind and chakta depleted

His raid on defenceless Konoha attempting to wipe it until an heroic jonin force got him was legendary, wasn't it?




> The Konoha leadership should be punished, but that doesn't mean Sasuke deserves to get off free.


 
there was a war-he helped to win it, helped to  save the world from OMG aliens, ended the zetsufication so that the world didnt end as plant food  and got a pardon
 seems fair to me
edit-his only real sin, raising his hand on his old teammates, I don't think he will be ever able to forgive himself for, at least if SP has anything to do with it



> I didn't
> >konoha elders
> He is one


No-he´s the hokage and I will never forget the panle of Saint Itachi kneeling  and begging for Sasuke's life, accepting  lil bro  to be lied to  so that kind grandpa will of foyah wouldn't be forced to kill him like all te rest


----------



## Raniero (Oct 31, 2019)

Corvida said:


> LOL-yes, he was terror on legs and his attempts, espectacular
> Specially the ones where he was  blind and chakta depleted
> 
> His raid on defenceless Konoha attempting to wipe it until an heroic jonin force got him was legendary, wasn't it?


Keep acting like an attempted crime isn't a crime.



> there was a war-he helped to win it anjd got a pardonççseems fair to me


Then we're just not of the same mindset then. I don't think good actions erase bad actions. People shouldn't be pardoned for doing bad things because they did good things. They should be punished for their crimes. Perhaps make the sentence or punishment less severe, sure, but total freedom? I don't think so. 

The thing is, if I accepted this argument with Sasuke, I'd have to do the same thing with Orochimaru and I just can't do that


----------



## Corvida (Oct 31, 2019)

Raniero said:


> Keep acting like an attempted crime isn't a crime.



I only laugh at Sasuke´s...attempts and the damage they caused
he shouted a lot, that's true




> Then we're just not of the same mindset then. I don't think good actions erase bad actions. People shouldn't be pardoned for doing bad things because they did good things. They should be punished for their crimes.



Yes, we´re on a different mindset , especially considering the war situation

He was judged and pardoned  and put on probation-that was enough for me
Specially in a Nardo world where Suna invades Konoha, kills citizens and  because of what? Money?

OPPS our bad
we´r friends now
peace treaty?



> [
> The thing is, if I accepted this argument with Sasuke, I'd have to do the same thing with Orochimaru and I just can't do that



I get you, -but
1-Oro was 50, not 13, when he had already killed countless babies and really  damaged Konoha allying with a rival village only to get hold of the 13 years old kid he had curse marked
2-He´s unrepentant and still at it
Sasuke was made to see his idiocy when he was still 17


----------



## MaskettaMan (Oct 31, 2019)

Tobirama did nothing wrong. Based and Suitonpilled.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VariaPuzzelBoek (Nov 1, 2019)

They'll probably ignore it and focus on Sasuke and Boruto because who cares about other characters. Right?‍


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 1, 2019)

VariaPuzzelBoek said:


> They'll probably ignore it and focus on Sasuke and Boruto because who cares about other characters. Right?‍


Who this now 


I want to disagree but I can't because it is true


----------



## TrueG 37 (Nov 1, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> Tobirama did nothing wrong. Based and Suitonpilled.


Bestest  Hokage. Knew how to deal with Uchiha scum  .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MaskettaMan2 (Nov 2, 2019)

No.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Nov 2, 2019)

TrueG 37 said:


> > When will it improve
> When the hell did it start


AbomiGaiden chapters 9-10

Sadly aBorto was  made the MC of a franchise shortly after




TrueG 37 said:


> Bestest  Hokage. Knew how to deal with Uchiha scum  .


----------



## TrueG 37 (Nov 2, 2019)

Corvida said:


> AbomiGaiden chapters 9-10
> 
> Sadly aBorto was  made the MC of a franchise shortly after


Like I said best Hokage . If only they listened to him more. Madara wouldn't be alive .


----------



## TrueG 37 (Nov 2, 2019)

"We will build a wall,and the Uchiha will pay for it "- Wise words from lord Tobirama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Nov 2, 2019)

TrueG 37 said:


> "We will build a wall,and the Uchiha will pay for it "- Wise words from lord Tobirama

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vulpxnx (Nov 2, 2019)

no cuz there's no room for anything that isn't licking burpruto's ballsack in this manga/anime


----------



## Corvida (Nov 2, 2019)

TrueG 37 said:


> Like I said


----------



## TrueG 37 (Nov 2, 2019)

"I don't  hate all Uchiha, some of them are good people (literally only that one guy on his team) but most of them are bringing crime (Sasuke, Madara,Obito etc)" -lord Tobirama


----------



## Corvida (Nov 2, 2019)

TrueG 37 said:


> "I don't  hate all Uchiha, some of them are good people (literally only that one guy on his team) but most of them are bringing crime (Sasuke, Madara,Obito etc)" -lord Tobirama


 Scumbag cannot count, as he considers 3 as _most of them_
I suppose that's why   his disciple cocrackDanzo ordered the ethnic  cleansing of every Uchiha except those 3
sound slike him



 and time to close the thread


----------



## TrueG 37 (Nov 2, 2019)

Mods here: Post deleted 
Reason: literally??????????????


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 2, 2019)

True G showing everyone what cancer looks like in a forum


----------



## TrueG 37 (Nov 2, 2019)

Zensuki said:


> True G showing everyone what cancer looks like in a forum


Nah this sub forum does a good job of that on its own .


----------



## HoodGod (Nov 19, 2019)

Does people even care about Sasuke and Sarada. Because people I know already write off sasuke for naruto when they want a dynamic between a father and daughter dynamic


----------



## Corvida (Nov 19, 2019)

HoodGod said:


> Does people even care about Sasuke and Sarada



 I do, Link



> [
> . Because people I know already write off sasuke for naruto when they want a dynamic between a father and daughter dynamic


Konoha donburi isn't precisely what I call a fatherly dymanic


----------



## HoodGod (Nov 19, 2019)

Corvida said:


> I do, Link
> 
> 
> Konoha donburi isn't precisely what I call a fatherly dymanic


It might as well because there's more of it than sasusara.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 19, 2019)

HoodGod said:


> It might as well because there's more of it than sasusara.


yes-more pronz
 God forbid we add incesto  to  a hentai showing Messiah raping a terrified 10 years old

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brooks (Nov 22, 2019)

"Best Hokage"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 22, 2019)

Tobirama was a joke of a Hokage and the only time people call him the best Hokage is ironically

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (Nov 22, 2019)

Nearly  a month and my posts are still  attracting people .


----------



## MaskettaMan (Nov 23, 2019)

Brooks said:


> "Best Hokage"


Stabbing a living corpse like that won't bring back Izuna.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 23, 2019)

Sarada's dysfunctional relationship with her father is one of the main things that makes her character somewhat interesting. No way that's getting taken away so quickly. And when it does in exchange for her obsessing over Boruto you bitches are gonna wish for it back.


MaskettaMan said:


> Stabbing a living corpse like that won't bring back Izuna.


I would imagine hitting an edo tensei would be like hitting a pinata.

Anyway Izuna ain't shit. Fuck him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brooks (Nov 23, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> Stabbing a living corpse like that won't bring back Izuna.



*Simplying Madara wants to bring back Izuna.

Madara is just shitting on Tobirama like every else did.

1. Created the Edo Tensei, but gets used by it. This ni_gga is so lame that Madara and Hashirama are better at countering his own Jutsu. Let not also forget about how Orochimaru and Kabuto are a better Edo Tensei users.

2. Got clowned by Kinkaku and Ginkaku.

3. Created the Flying Raijin Jutsu, but another person (Minato) is a better user than him.

4. Created Shadow Clone Jutsu, but Naruto is somehow the best and most known user of it.

5. Acts like he is about that life by trying to force his way out of Orochimaru's control, and Orochimaru is like "nope, not today ni_gga".


*Tobirama reminds me of that shit that is stuck at the bottom of your shoes that's too hard to get rid of.


----------



## Zensuki (Nov 23, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> Stabbing a living corpse like that won't bring back Izuna.



Like Madara cares at that point. Madara is just here to show Tobirama that he's his bitch even in the afterlife.
Imagine being a proud Hokage like Tobirama and realising you ain't shit without your big bro


----------



## Corvida (Nov 23, 2019)

MaskettaMan said:


> Stabbing a living corpse like that won't bring back Izuna.



Does he look that he cares?
This is the one supposedly reminding  of Izuna


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 23, 2019)

Madz fans malding because in the end from even before the time he was born he and his clan was always bz and kaguya's bitches. And that pretty much  everything he and they did in their life amounted to nothing because it was a part of some alien chick's literal shit's plan which...amounted to nothing.

And I don't get why my previous comment is so disliked. You hoes can't handle the truth I see.

-Sarada would be a pretty boring character without her shit relationship with her dad. Nothing really too dramatic going on internally like the past generation's kids. Hell she ain't even weak sauce so she can't bitch about that. And probably would put her focus on someone else once that ONE problem gets resolved.
-I would imagine hitting a edo would be like hitting a pinata due to how easy they crumble.
-Izuna is a shit character and is only there to give madara something to cry about. Even Ramen guy is more of a character than him. Which is weird given how important he is to one of the main villains.


----------



## Corvida (May 21, 2020)

So, Zef...

No


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (May 21, 2020)

Heard there's mad shit being said about mboi.

Dude made jutsus that everyone generations after used better?

Gee, the doctors who never learned that washing your hands before delivering babies is real fucking trash, huh?

Look at us 50 years later as 18-30 year olds looking at these doctors who still probably spent more time on a weekend doing more stuff than we do in our lives.

Tobirama is severely outclassed with his own jutsus when it comes to mastering them as shown with Orochimaru, Naruto and Minato, but as far as I can see...

2 are super geniuses and the other is a literal incarnation of god. Generations after the dude left his legacy behind.

Meanwhile Tobirama still has unparalleled mastery over water in Konohas history.

allegedly.

Ill play devils advocate and say being the best water user in a country called "the Land of Fire" isnt something to put on the fridge, but overall still pretty relevant.

People here complaining about how bad a predecessor is. I want you all to go and tell your great grandfather or grandfather his generation is trash because thet couldnt figure out how to make a phone that couldnt be labeled as a lethal weapon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (May 21, 2020)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> Heard there's mad shit being said about mboi.


yeah

And it´s the  charming personality where the problem lies






> People here complaining about how bad a predecessor is. I want you all to go and tell your great grandfather or grandfather his generation is trash because thet couldnt figure out how to make a phone that couldnt be labeled as a lethal weapon.



My grandpa generation is a million worth mine or what came after me


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (May 21, 2020)

Corvida said:


> yeah
> 
> And it´s the  charming personality where the problem lies
> 
> ...


fair enough. not going to dispute the personality issues.


----------

